# Pokémon Diamond/Pearl NF Tourny: click 1st page to view brackets



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

*Pok?mon Diamond/Pearl NF Tourny: click 1st page to view brackets*



2Shea said:


> We're having an NF tournament league, already been semi organized by a few of us here.
> 
> We'll have set limits, no legendaries ofcourse and all that. We'll keep a ladder etc, so it'll be really nice



We'll need to start working on the specifics very soon. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm also thinking of organizing an NF tounry when Battle Revolution comes out for the Wii, but since that's still a ways to go, I'll focus on Diamond and Pearl.

I wanted to get into a few specifics. 

*How many entries will be allowed?*

*How many rounds? (single elimination, round robin, etc...)*

*Forfeiting or rescheduling a match (due to absence or failure to appear for appointed match)*

Lvl matches (50, 100, anything goes, etc...)

*Other Issues:*

~I can safely assume we won't be using legendaries, but still iffy on semi-legendaries.

~Hold items restrictions?




We need ideas and opinions from all players. I'd like to especially hear from those who have already played the import version.

Hopefully we can flush out a more concise plan.






*Tournament Rules*

Tournament Rules: (subject to change) Open competition

    * Lvl 50 or 100
    * No clones allowed
    * Hold items are allowed (No Duplicates)
    * No Legendaries allowed (semi-legendaries are debatable)
    * Thunderdome-style finale/ single elimination
    * Participants will be responsible for scheduling their matches within 24-48 hours of the scheduled round. Failure to participate with the agreed upon match will result in a forfeit.


Number of Competitors: 32 or 64 (depends on interest)

Start Date: Tentative

Final 4 members will be the new Elite 4. 
Elite 4 members will have to re-enter the tournament every 2 months



*
Elite 4 Challenge Rules*

If an 8 badge wielding member defeats all  four Elite 4 members and the champion:

The Champion should get an auto Elite 4 position while the actual Elite 4 fight it out for the other 3 positions.

A vs B
C vs D

Losers vs each other for last Elite 4 position.

Elite 4 leaders should at least accept 1 challenge before a week is up unless they claim they'll be on vacation or something.


*Sign Up Sheet*<--Tournament

2Shea (3995-2982-1572)
crazymtf (0215 7271 0380)
~Kira Yamato~(4854-2948-6566)
TenshiOni (4381 8460 6435)
Krag (1761 9145 9872)
Kitsune (1847 8147 1432)
mystictrunks
Nico
Dreikoo (3651 - 7020 - 6034)
VaporOfTheStars
OniTasku (5026 1021 7823)
NaraShikamaru (2019-6125-9642)
Stumpy
dotaitos16z (3823 5022 2410)
Hero's Card (3651 7276 5430)
Shikamaru Uzumaki (4639-5757-0310)
Countach (0559 3265 7147)
kewlmyc (4854 2915 2964)
Shadow Blade (1504 2181 9765)
Ritzbitz8
Yoshitsune (1590 1173 7735)
GIR-kun (4940 2042 0960)
MushroomBoy (4854 2914 8539)
Sir.Cruz (1847-8143-0795)
slimscane
Alcazar (4167 0986 7077)
Hagi (4940 1924 4029)
Mikuruki (3479 9339 3148)
Uchiha Fury (3007 4551 9671)
Artificial_Sunshine (1761 9186 3850)
Dynamic Dragon (0043 9297 1674)
Skeets (3222 2069 0663)
Hyde 
Gintoki (1847-8196-8940)
Ha-ri
basye (1246 5273 8361)
rocklee1234 (2964 5109 2086)
Taciturnity (0129 8284 1760)
O-Ren (4295 9531 7541)
typeZERO (2835-6646-3615)
ANBUKage (3608 7561 3812)
Linkaro 2.0 (1418-3254-2911)
Silent Storm (5369-7004-9142)
Shinji (5412 6495 7909)
Kuchiki Rukia [Karin](1933-7248-1618)
Duy Nguyen (3222 2075 3908)
mew42003 (1590-1158-6453)
Sasugay (2191-4112-4337)
ATES (0774 0867 0957)
BlackSmoke (4897 2462 2179)
J
Hiyatsu (0086 8786 1299)
Pibrebaut (3909 4154 8599)
Rainstorm (4424-7948-8701) ReikaiDemon (463958069463)
foxStick
Blind Itachi (4424 8081 1023)
ChickenNoodleSoupXD
Kagemizu (1203 5750 0679)
jiraiya12345 (3050 4315 8785)
Mecha Wolf (3909 3988 9630)
syclo421 (3394 0266 3529)
smackd (3608 7658 8064)
Davee (5154-9411-3562)
Serpentious (5112 0229 6262)




ReikaiDemon (463958069463)
Deepthought002 (4639 5432 9621)
Hollow Ichigo*
jiraiya12345*
Masaki*
Yoshi*
Lunar88*
koguryo*
foxStick*



			
				Ban List said:
			
		

> Mewtwo
> Wobbafett
> Ho-Oh
> Lugia
> ...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> We'll need to start working on the specifics very soon.


KKK.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'm also thinking of organizing an NF tounry when Battle Revolution comes out for the Wii, but since that's still a ways to go, I'll focus on Diamond and Pearl.


I think more people'll be playing DP than BR, though.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I wanted to get into a few specifics.
> 
> *How many entries will be allowed?*


Hmmm... 64 or so, maybe. Any number that can be divided by eight, anyway.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *How many rounds? (single elimination, round robin, etc...)*


Depends on the entries.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Forfeiting or rescheduling a match (due to absence or failure to appear for appointed match)*


Limite it to three times a tournament, after that it's disqualification. Don't need to drag things out too much.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Lvl matches (50, 100, anything goes, etc...)


50 and 100, the usual. Anything goes, perhaps, but nothing more than 5-10 lvl gaps. Else it becomes too much.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Other Issues:*
> 
> ~I can safely assume we won't be using legendaries, but still iffy on semi-legendaries.


Maybe in a seperate branch-off for Legendaries, but for the whole, hell-naw. And semi-legendaries... Depends on the match-ups. I'd allow Slowking, but most legendaries are out of the question. Mew and such especially. If their stats are low enough, fine by me. 


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ~Hold items restrictions?


Well, I'd say no clone hold-items for starters. Besides that... I don't really know items that would give too much of an advantage, but feel free to correct me on that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> KKK.
> 
> I think more people'll be playing DP than BR, though.



Can't argue with you on that point. DS is more accessible and the pokemon game should be wide selling, but I see potential in there being quite a few BR players interested. 



> Hmmm... 64 or so, maybe. Any number that can be divided by eight, anyway.



I was thinking along the lines of 32 since that's the maximum number of friends allowed to be registered, but I guess that really depends on how many people register. 



> Limite it to three times a tournament, after that it's disqualification. Don't need to drag things out too much.



Maybe having each round last 1-2 days, because I guess people have busy schedules, and it's hard to coordinate people's times, but if they can't get it together by then...they'll have to forfeit. 



> 50 and 100, the usual. Anything goes, perhaps, but nothing more than 5-10 lvl gaps. Else it becomes too much.



Yeah, we don't want a slaughter. I'm all for lvl 50 and 100 tourny, and anything thing in-between as long as the gaps are 10 levels or less. But I think we might have to start with either lvl 50 or 100 for the first tourny.  



> Maybe in a seperate branch-off for Legendaries, but for the whole, hell-naw. And semi-legendaries... Depends on the match-ups. I'd allow Slowking, but most legendaries are out of the question. Mew and such especially. If their stats are low enough, fine by me.



I know how some people are very fickle when it comes to semi-legendaries, but I'm usually for it. I'm not for full fledge legendaries however. 



> Well, I'd say no clone hold-items for starters. Besides that... I don't really know items that would give too much of an advantage, but feel free to correct me on that.



I'm tempted to rule out hold items, but they've become an integral part of the  game, so I agree with you, as long as there aren't any clone items, then it should be okay.

As for the date of the tournament, it's still tentative, but should become clearer once the game is officially released.


----------



## Dave (Apr 10, 2007)

im in
if i get all the stuff and all


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Can't argue with you on that point. DS is more accessible and the pokemon game should be wide selling, but I see potential in there being quite a few BR players interested.


BR has the potential to be very fucking awesome indeed, but the Wii game is still sadly not as accesible. I myself won't be getting a Wii until SSBB.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I was thinking along the lines of 32 since that's the maximum number of friends allowed to be registered, but I guess that really depends on how many people register.


We could always just have to branch-offs merge in the center after two rounds.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Maybe having each round last 1-2 days, because I guess people have busy schedules, and it's hard to coordinate people's times, but if they can't get it together by then...they'll have to forfeit.


People will just have to manage, really. I mean, living in Holland I know it's a bitch to schedule with someone in the States, but that's what compromises are for. No need to have one play unwillingly at 4 AM, just so that the other can do so at his/her leisure time.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yeah, we don't want a slaughter. I'm all for lvl 50 and 100 tourny, and anything thing in-between as long as the gaps are 10 levels or less. But I think we might have to start with either lvl 50 or 100 for the first tourny.


It depends on the stage of the pokemon, though. I mean, I have nothing against a lvl 75 Torchic taking on a lvl 50 Blaziken. >.>


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I know how some people are very fickle when it comes to semi-legendaries, but I'm usually for it. I'm not for full fledge legendaries however.


It depends on the teams, really. I mean, I'd allow Suicine for sponging/tanking, but Ho-Oh, Lugia, Rayquaza, Mewtwo and so on just have stats that are through the fucking roof. It'd become unfair at that stage. I'd implement a very limited usage for semi's, one per team and only being used three times a tournament or what ever.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'm tempted to rule out hold items, but they've become an integral part of the  game, so I agree with you, as long as there aren't any clone items, then it should be okay.


Hold-items have indeed been a vital part to the game as of RBE, considering those like Choice Band and so on. Although finding your only pokemon to be a phys. sweeper against a Blissey with Leftovers is a real bitch. 


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> As for the date of the tournament, it's still tentative, but should become clearer once the game is officially released.


I definitely want to compete, but I won't be able to get DP, a WIFI stick and a decent team with in 1/1.5 months of release, TBH.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm getting Pearl so i'm in!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> BR has the potential to be very fucking awesome indeed, but the Wii game is still sadly not as accesible. I myself won't be getting a Wii until SSBB.


I got my Wii on the very first day and can't wait for the game. However, I realize how limited BR will be (essentially Pokemon Stadium w/ wifi battling?)
But it gives me hope for the future of pokemon online gaming. 



> We could always just have to branch-offs merge in the center after two rounds.


That's true. I guess in the end, will just have to see how much of an interest there is in the tournament.



> People will just have to manage, really. I mean, living in Holland I know it's a bitch to schedule with someone in the States, but that's what compromises are for. No need to have one play unwillingly at 4 AM, just so that the other can do so at his/her leisure time.



That's what I was gunning for. The two competitors will have to work out a date to compete within the 1-2 days. If someone then breaks that agreement then they simply forfeit. 


> It depends on the stage of the pokemon, though. I mean, I have nothing against a lvl 75 Torchic taking on a lvl 50 Blaziken. >.>



True, but the 10 lvl gap, makes the rule very simple to follow. We don't really have to get to complex, when taking into account stage, type alongside level.



> It depends on the teams, really. I mean, I'd allow Suicine for sponging/tanking, but Ho-Oh, Lugia, Rayquaza, Mewtwo and so on just have stats that are through the fucking roof. It'd become unfair at that stage. I'd implement a very limited usage for semi's, one per team and only being used three times a tournament or what ever.



A list with restrictions would have to be worked out in that case. But if we're lazy, we can just ban them in the mean time.  



> Hold-items have indeed been a vital part to the game as of RBE, considering those like Choice Band and so on. Although finding your only pokemon to be a phys. sweeper against a Blissey with Leftovers is a real bitch.



That's exactly what I was afraid of. 



> I definitely want to compete, but I won't be able to get DP, a WIFI stick and a decent team with in 1/1.5 months of release, TBH.



Well, there won't be only one tournament, so there's always time.

*These are not the official Rules*. I want to provide a forum where members will be able to freely offer suggestions in regard to the tournament rules. 

*Tournament Rules:* (_subject to change_)

Lvl 50 or 100
Hold items are allowed (No Duplicates)
No Legendaries allowed (semi-legendaries are debatable) 
1 round single elimination
Participants will be responsible for scheduling their matches within 24-48 hours of the scheduled round. Failure to participate with the agreed upon match will result in a forfeit.

*Number of Competitors:* 32 or 64 (depends on interest)

*Start Date:* Tentative


*Sign Up Sheet*
crazymtf
~Kira Yamato~
TenshiOni
esca*
Shalashaska*


* _Not certain _


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm in. 

I know Battle Revolution adjusts all Pokemon levels to either 50 or 100 but does Wi-Fi D/P do the same? 

In addition to a tournament, would anyone be interested in starting a "NF Gym Leader" team? 8 people could create mono teams and we could make our own gym leaders and make those trainer cards w/badges people like to wear in their sigs actually mean something around here.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Dibs on Elite Four.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Haha, well, I guess we could dub the Elite 4 the top 4 "Gym Leaders" who consistently hold their own against opponents. 

Oh, and I'm totally calling mono Fighting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I know Battle Revolution adjusts all Pokemon levels to either 50 or 100 but does Wi-Fi D/P do the same?


I'm not sure since I haven't played the imports. It might be one of those things we'll have to find out when the game officially come to the states. I have a pretty decent team of lvl 25, 50, and 100 pokemon (yeah, I played a lot of tournys when I was at school xDD)

*Adds you to the list*



> In addition to a tournament, would anyone be interested in starting a "NF Gym Leader" team? 8 people could create mono teams and we could make our own gym leaders and make those trainer cards w/badges people like to wear in their sigs actually mean something around here.


OMFG...That would be so hard core 

*Put me on the list for that project. 


*dibs on psychic types**


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I got my Wii on the very first day and can't wait for the game. However, I realize how limited BR will be (essentially Pokemon Stadium w/ wifi battling?)
> But it gives me hope for the future of pokemon online gaming.


I'm just waiting on a Pokemon MMORPG.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> That's true. I guess in the end, will just have to see how much of an interest there is in the tournament.


Mhmm, at least some decent interest, going by the DP thread. I just can't fucking wait till they make a GSC remake. I will pwn the FUCK out of all of you. I hope they add the Orange Islands, though. >.>


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> That's what I was gunning for. The two competitors will have to work out a date to compete within the 1-2 days. If someone then breaks that agreement then they simply forfeit.


Sounds good to me.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> True, but the 10 lvl gap, makes the rule very simple to follow. We don't really have to get to complex, when taking into account stage, type alongside level.


No use in type-managing, it's what Pokemon is about. But perhaps we should make some battles with no-switching and such handicaps. Would make things more interesting.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> A list with restrictions would have to be worked out in that case. But if we're lazy, we can just ban them in the mean time.


I'll bother to make one before long. Although with the new DP pokemon, lots are bordering on semi-legendary. 130 is the new standard, it seems.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> That's exactly what I was afraid of.


Ah well, that'd happen because the opponent wasn't strategic enough, much less than dumb luck. And most people don't know how to use the Nurse of Death properly, at least not on here.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Well, there won't be only one tournament, so there's always time.


Still, as one of the more active pokemon lovers on here, I'd like to be in on the action. Mostly in the middle of it.


TenshiOni said:


> Haha, well, I guess we could dub the Elite 4 the top 4 "Gym Leaders" who consistently hold their own against opponents.
> 
> Oh, and I'm totally calling mono Fighting.


Maybe we should select Elite Fours for a few regions. I'm representin' the MD. D: 

My type team... is non-existant. No mono-type teams for me. Like my favourites too much. For now I'd just demand they fight with favourites, maybe I'll make some competition-suitable pokemon later on for more serious matches.

*ED!*t: If not Elite Four, then I at least demand to become a Gym Leader. I'll be like Blue/Green in GSC. Designing Gym Badge commencing!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> I'm just waiting on a Pokemon MMORPG.
> 
> Mhmm, at least some decent interest, going by the DP thread. I just can't fucking wait till they make a GSC remake. I will pwn the FUCK out of all of you. I hope they add the Orange Islands, though. >.>
> .



LOL...I'd love to challenge you  



> No use in type-managing, it's what Pokemon is about. But perhaps we should make some battles with no-switching and such handicaps. Would make things more interesting.


That can easily be added to the rules list. That makes choosing your team even more important  



> I'll bother to make one before long. Although with the new DP pokemon, lots are bordering on semi-legendary. 130 is the new standard, it seems.


Awesome, that would really be appreciated. 



> Ah well, that'd happen because the opponent wasn't strategic enough, much less than dumb luck. And most people don't know how to use the Nurse of Death properly, at least not on here.


I'm one of them  xDDD


> Still, as one of the more active pokemon lovers on here, I'd like to be in on the action. Mostly in the middle of it.



Looking forward to you competing as soon as your able to.



> Maybe we should select Elite Fours for a few regions. I'm representin' the MD. D:



Even better. It adds a bit of NF flavor to Pokemon. 

*calls Outskirts (Bath house or Konoha TV-12)



> My type team... is non-existant. No mono-type teams for me. Like my favourites too much. For now I'd just demand they fight with favourites, maybe I'll make some competition-suitable pokemon later on for more serious matches



Well, it's not a requirement, so you can do what you see fit.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> LOL...I'd love to challenge you


And lose, you mean. >.>



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> That can easily be added to the rules list. That makes choosing your team even more important


LORD SHALASHASKA THE RULE MAKER

ALL HAILZ


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Awesome, that would really be appreciated.


No problem, gotta pass on the knowledge.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'm one of them  xDDD


Nub. I'll show the Pink Terror in midst battle! 


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Looking forward to you competing as soon as your able to.


Will do, cap'n Shamegro. -salutes-


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Even better. It adds a bit of NF flavor to Pokemon.
> 
> *calls Outskirts (Bath house or Konoha TV-12)


MD > All you nubs. -rocks out a guitar solo-


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Well, it's not a requirement, so you can do what you see fit.


I usually fucking do. >.>

People will find it harder to battle against me, to. 

Gym Leaders/Elite Four should also trade pokemon teams from time to time with each other, to keep things spicy for challengers. Like an all out Water-type gym suddensly switching to Grass/Ground. :3


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 10, 2007)

This'll be my first WiFi game I've ever played. >.< Sign me up too.
*recently got my WiFi USB connector*


----------



## Dave (Apr 10, 2007)

dibs on certain pokemon?
what is this all about?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, mostly dibs on certain pokemon types.

Most gyms in the Pokemon universe have a single-type that they are focussed on, although they'll implement others to balance things. This makes gym-challenges more versatile and interesting. And unlike NPC bosses, we will actually have lvl 100 pokemon at our disposal, so just sweeping us with a single pokemon won't be happenin'.

Though I wonder, shall I be a 'good'/benevolent EF, or a manga one.

...yeah, leaning towards the latter.

<.<


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

esca said:


> dibs on certain pokemon?
> what is this all about?


How do I read thread?

Assuming we go with the Gym Leader & Elite Four idea, how about Gyms be mono but Elite 4 members have the right to spice it up with different types? With the exception of Blue in GSC, every Gym Leader and Elite 4 has been mono so we should _try_ to hold true to tradition if we're going to call ourselves Gym Leaders.  

Of course, we could always vote on it as soon as we have enough interested parties. 

...or Shalashaska can simply be the "Blue" Gym Leader. >.>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

^^yep, it makes sense to have our Pokemon at a consistent level like 100. Those who do earn badges will have truly earned them. 

As for the gym badges, we'll probably need a template (as well as a separate thread for the gym leaders/elite 4 suggestions down the road).


But staying on-topic, those who would like to sign up for the tournament are free to do so...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Again, DIBS ON HEAD OF ELITE FOUR.

I deserve it, admit it!

>.>

ADMIT OR FEEL MY AGRO'S STAB'ED, SWORDS DANCED MEGAHORN!

And Elite Four should have special badges, like four that form into a shield, but still have seperate piece symbolising them. Kinda like the Bullworth logo in Bully and many others in the world. 

Elite Four/Gym Leaders should have a seperate thread to discuss things, and a custom user-rank. 

Also, Mikey, I'm more of an Orange gym-leader than Blue...

>.>


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Elite 4 should definitely be something we decide on AFTER we have more than 8 interested Gym Leader candidates. Can't go around calling yourself "Elite" before proving it, after all. But don't worry...with your zeal and confidence, I'm sure you'll be in.

Oh, and of course, there should be a Champion.

But that Champion should undoubtedly be the strongest (to be proven via Wifi battles) Elite 4 member.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Again, DIBS ON HEAD OF ELITE FOUR.
> 
> I deserve it, admit it!
> 
> ...


I guess, if there was someone who was confident in their ability they want want to challenge you on that assertion, but it's certainly not me xDD



> And Elite Four should have special badges, like four that form into a shield, but still have seperate piece symbolising them. Kinda like the Bullworth logo in Bully and many others in the world.


Sounds cool, but do we know of anyone willing to work on gamy/elite 4 symbols? 




> Elite Four/Gym Leaders should have a seperate thread to discuss things, and a custom user-rank.


Not to sure about ranks, since that would be a hassle, although user titles are always a possibility but don't hold me to it. 


> Also, Mikey, I'm more of an Orange gym-leader than Blue...
> 
> >.>



You plan to challenge us to obscure competitions with pokemon? :S

j/k xDD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Elite 4 should definitely be something we decide on AFTER we have more than 8 interested Gym Leader candidates. Can't go around calling yourself "Elite" before proving it, after all. But don't worry...with your zeal and confidence, I'm sure you'll be in.
> 
> Oh, and of course, there should be a Champion.
> 
> But that Champion should undoubtedly be the strongest (to be proven via Wifi battles) Elite 4 member.



I'm content with being Elite Four. XD

But even so, the four starters of this shizzle can just become the Elite Four and judge those that want to become Gym Leaders. I mean, battling isn't the only thing that makes you a competent one. You could be pitting one with potential against someone that's their complete counter, whilst still being superior on the whole. There'd have to be some kind of test to decide on their knowledge of pokemon, strategic input, focusses, and so on. I mean, I'd love to see a Gym Leader that focusses on breeding or what ever, just to keep things diverse.



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I guess, if there was someone who was confident in their ability they want want to challenge you on that assertion, but it's certainly not me xDD


Pussy. XD It'll take about a year before I can reach my true potential in terms of pokemon, EV's, IV's, natures and all that jazz'd keep me busy for a fucking long-time, not to mention creating new strategies with the new DP aspects in mind.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Sounds cool, but do we know of anyone willing to work on gamy/elite 4 symbols?


Plenty of GFX people around here, among which many pokemon lovers. Just be a bit persuasive, not forceful, and maybe offer a reward, and they'll see things our way. Either that, or feel Agro.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Not to sure about ranks, since that would be a hassle, although user titles are always a possibility but don't hold me to it.


RANK ME BITCH 


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> You plan to challenge us to obscure competitions with pokemon? :S
> 
> j/k xDD


I sure as fuck do. You can dress up your pokemon, can't you? OBSCURE FASHION-OFF!

~
Elite Orange


----------



## Dave (Apr 10, 2007)

can i take a dib on black then
elite black
i dunno
im 
or a gym leader 
yeah gym leader


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

esca said:


> can i take a dib on black then
> elite black
> i dunno
> im



Kira, TO, with you both probably knowing my colourful-language history, can I call this a flamebait towards me?

Please?

>.>


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

esca, if you're honestly confused: 

Don't concern yourself with all this Elite 4 business just yet. 

If you're interested in signing up for the tournament this thread is really about, just be a good boy, express your interest, and be on your merry way.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

If anyone has questions, feel free to ask me. Although don't expect me to start giving Pokemon seminars. XD

There are more knowledgable people concerning pokemon out there, but I'm willing to help in what ever way I can.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

*goes through Pokemon Box*

I need to fetch some psychic types to raise to 100  

I need to charge my GBA since it's been months since I last touched it >_>

Like I mentioned before, I'm more than happy to go for a monotype gym leader position, even though I enjoy breeding more (especially unique move sets for hatchlings)


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, I could see you as the more versatile Gym Leader that switches teams a lot, to be honest.

And I can just lean on you as my bank for new hatchlings. XD


----------



## chrisp (Apr 10, 2007)

Sign me up! I'll get Pearl in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 10, 2007)

Yo yo where am I on the signup sheet? xD I'm quoted in the first post!!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

It's because you lack _Orange_.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 10, 2007)

Lies!!!

Lol, anyway looks like you all have gotten some good rules goin, only 2 more weeks till we'll get to start


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Already got my Mono Fighting team planned out. 

I'd make a trainer card but the site that allows one to make 'em for free took it down. D:


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Wanna see my TC? :3


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm gonna be doing custom ones for all the tournament people, I'll start taking requests etc. soon.

And no they're not gonna be the regular old template ones, all new stuff xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

*adds 2Shea to the list*
any more suggestions for the tournament rules?

I'm also doing psychic monotype for my gym leader team


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

PH34R BITCHES


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 10, 2007)

Add me to the list.

I think that semi-legendaries should certainly be allowed.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Add me to the list.
> 
> I think that semi-legendaries should certainly be allowed.



Because the only other pokemon besides legendaries that you know how to use are Magikarp?

I agree that they should be allowed, but handicapped/limited.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Because the only other pokemon besides legendaries that you know how to use are Magikarp?



My magikarps pwn all.  Especially with their EVs.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> My magikarps pwn all.  Especially with their EVs.



Oh yes. We are all doomed versus base-stats like these:
HP: 20
    Att: 10
            Def: 55(OMG, leik, higher than Ninjask!)
            Spd: 80(85's average. Go figure.)
            Sp Att: 15
            Sp Def: 10

DOOMED


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Oh yes. We are all doomed versus base-stats like these:
> HP: 20
> Att: 10
> Def: 55(OMG, leik, higher than Ninjask!)
> ...



Don't forget about the killer move: Splash.  And they all have Bloodthirsty natures.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm in on this. I'm a bit of a poke geek.

I'll even be a gym leader,flying type.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

*updates list*

I think we'll need to focus on the tournament first, with the gym leader/elite 4 suggestion following.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 10, 2007)

I have one suggestion.


NO WOBBUFET.

Causes to many problems.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Wobbufet is pretty much banned from most competitive play anyway so I'm sure most would agree with you there.

And CJ, we should start making a list of the interested Gym Leaders so that people know which mono teams are taken.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> You gonna hate Thunderdancers. XD



Isn't there a flying/earth pokemon now?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Wobbufet is pretty much banned from most competitive play anyway so I'm sure most would agree with you there.
> 
> And CJ, we should start making a list of the interested Gym Leaders so that people know which mono teams are taken.


Good idea. Should we start a new thread or collect the names here?

Those interested in being Gym Leaders state so, and list which Monotype ansd the NF area you want to represent.

I.E. 

Kira Yamato = Psychic (Konoha TV-12)


----------



## Nico (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll join.

But I want to be a Gym Leader also. :3


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 10, 2007)

MT = Flying(Battledome)


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Isn't there a flying/earth pokemon now?


And you're going to make an entire team with that pokemon? XD Lapras'd be the perfect counter for that one.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Good idea. Should we start a new thread or collect the names here?
> 
> Those interested in being Gym Leaders state so, and list which Monotype ansd the NF area you want to represent.
> 
> ...


Well, might aswell start my Orange Elite reign here.

Shalashaska = Favourites (Music Department)


Nico said:


> I'll join.
> 
> But I want to be a Gym Leader also. :3


Who're you? >.>


----------



## Nico (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Good idea. Should we start a new thread or collect the names here?
> 
> Those interested in being Gym Leaders state so, and list which Monotype ansd the NF area you want to represent.
> 
> ...



The Plaza. Grass or Ghost Type. =3


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

What's the point in representing areas, again?

But eh, I'll be the Konoha Library's.

I'll make a new thread, CJ.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 10, 2007)

I think I got my team figured out.

Swellow
Skamory
Aerodactyl
Dragonite
Gyrados
*insert new good flying type*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

*updates list*

Maybe I should throw in a few Gym Leader requirements

Must be active in their appropriate area
Must have at least 100 posts
Must have been registered here for at least 3 months 

So far, I have 3 names for the Gym Leader positions and 10 names for tournament entries. Remember for the time being the Tournament and Gym Leaders are two separate entities. In other words your results in the tournament has no bearing on your gym leader status (for now). We'll work on integrating them later.


----------



## Nico (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Who're you? >.>



I'm a Pokemon Vet in this forum. The Discussion thread should know me. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> What's the point in representing areas, again?
> 
> But eh, I'll be the Konoha Library's.
> 
> I'll make a new thread, CJ.


GOTTA BE REPRESENTIN', SON


mystictrunks said:


> I think I got my team figured out.
> 
> Swellow
> Skamory
> ...


So it might turn out to be your Aerodactyl versus mine. XD


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *updates list*
> 
> Maybe I should throw in a few Gym Leader requirements
> 
> ...


ELITE FOUR BITCHES 

Maybe the Gym Leaders should do some of the administration for the tournament. Like having players stick to one team, rather than switch around pokemon for the duration of the tournament.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> What's the point in representing areas, again?
> 
> But eh, I'll be the Konoha Library's.
> 
> I'll make a new thread, CJ.



Cool. 

And the purpose for representing areas was to give it a more NF type of feel to it, but it isn't absolutely necessary, but I think it would be very unique. 



mystictrunks said:


> I think I got my team figured out.
> 
> Swellow
> Skamory
> ...



I'm saving my list until I get Diamond and Pearl, although I have 4 pokemon already in mind


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Made a new thread for the Gym Leaders, CJ.

Feel free to edit the first post of that thread will all we have so far.


----------



## Nico (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *updates list*
> 
> Maybe I should throw in a few Gym Leader requirements
> 
> ...



>________>;

Has enough. :3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Made a new thread for the Gym Leaders, CJ.
> 
> Feel free to edit the first post of that thread will all we have so far.



Thanks.



Nico said:


> >________>;
> 
> Has enough. :3



Well, you've been here since 2005, so it shouldn't be problem even if you didn't have enough posts. I just want to make sure that the people who are volunteering will be active enough. 



Shalashaska said:


> ELITE FOUR BITCHES
> 
> Maybe the Gym Leaders should do some of the administration for the tournament. Like having players stick to one team, rather than switch around pokemon for the duration of the tournament.



I'm guessing before starting the tournament all of the entrants will be required to list their teams?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

How's this for the idea:

Elite 4 are decided based off of tournament winners. 

The Elite 4 Champion can be the strongest of the Elite 4 determined by a Elite 4 member vs Elite 4 member match.


----------



## Nico (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TenshiOni said:


> How's this for the idea:
> 
> Elite 4 are decided based off of tournament winners.
> 
> The Elite 4 Champion can be the strongest of the Elite 4 determined by a Elite 4 member vs Elite 4 member match.


That could work. Could there be a item restriction?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the idea. We'll also have to decide wether it'll be favourites or competitive building. Because putting those two versus one another usually turns out in a big favour for the latter.


TenshiOni said:


> How's this for the idea:
> 
> Elite 4 are decided based off of tournament winners.
> 
> The Elite 4 Champion can be the strongest of the Elite 4 determined by a Elite 4 member vs Elite 4 member match.


Yeah, no.

D:


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Yeah, no.
> 
> D:


Better idea?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> How's this for the idea:
> 
> Elite 4 are decided based off of tournament winners.
> 
> The Elite 4 Champion can be the strongest of the Elite 4 determined by a Elite 4 member vs Elite 4 member match.



Good idea. Although I'm guessing the elite 4 positions won't be permanent seeing as the tourny is slated to be single elimination...and the best player or second best player can get eliminated in the first round xDD

But yeah, it seems like the fairest way.


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

i would like to join, but are their going to be 8 gym leaders, if so i would like to be one


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Better idea?



Selecting them from the more competent participants out there. Through-out the games the Elite Four never switched just because they were defeated by someone and thus replaced, the only position that goes for is champion. So I suppose the Champion could decide who should be Elite Four and who should not, although there should be some making sure that favouritism isn't involved.


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

mabe their should be an elite four tournament evey month or so and that would decide the elite four, so their is no biased opinion from the elite four champ


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Hmmm... I'm half-and-half concerning that idea. It has potential, but it could also mean that the position could potentially switch around too much, which can be annoying. Another option would be that trainers can challenge the Elite Four to a battle for their position, in which the Elite Four member can accept and dictate the rules of engagement.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Selecting them from the more competent participants out there.


And how else can we determine competence if not through tournaments or some form of record keeping?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> And how else can we determine competence if not through tournaments or some form of record keeping?



Knowledge of games, mechanics, etc?


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> And how else can we determine competence if not through tournaments or some form of record keeping?



You determine competence though the use of abbreviations and condecention, duh.  Shalashaska is undoubtedly the champion using my criteria.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Can't we just spread out the tournaments? I mean the Elite 4 should be consistent but at the same time they shouldn't be set in stone. I like the idea of a monthly tournament (or perhaps every two months)


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Knowledge of games, mechanics, etc?


What, are we going to have to PM quizzes to people?

Any person with decent knowledge of competitive Pokemon battling can read Serebii or Smogon for a few hours and learn about game mechanics and EVs.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

I suppose you could hold a tournament between fighters, let four of the best or so take on the Elite Four Challenge if they have all badges and let them replace them if they win.


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

if we do have a monthly or bi monthly tournament the present elite four should not have to compete, and four winners of the elite four tournament have a 2 round elemination tourny. and they finish 1,2,3, and 4th, and the 1st place winner gets to pick which elite four member they want to face and so on.  so their is a possiblity of having 4 new elite four or none.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> I suppose you could hold a tournament between fighters, let four of the best or so take on the Elite Four Challenge if they have all badges and let them replace them if they win.



That seems like a decent compromise. Earning 8 badges + making it to the final 4 of the tournament, should provide enough of a challenge.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 10, 2007)

Awww man this sounds so good! Do we play with the jap versions or english? Or both?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

So first we have a tournament and determine the Elite 4 from the runner-ups and the Champion from the winner.

And then members would have to beat all 8 Mono Gym Leaders in order to challenge a member of the Elite 4 (including Champion)? And if they win, they replace them?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> So first we have a tournament and determine the Elite 4 from the runner-ups and the Champion from the winner.
> 
> And then members would have to beat all 8 Mono Gym Leaders in order to challenge a member of the Elite 4 (including Champion)? And if they win, they replace them?



That's essentially the plan. 



llyod_aurion said:


> Awww man this sounds so good! Do we play with the jap versions or english? Or both?



I'm really not sure if it's possible to play with different language versions 
But if there isn't a problem, then I don't see why not.


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> So first we have a tournament and determine the Elite 4 from the runner-ups and the Champion from the winner.
> 
> And then members would have to beat all 8 Mono Gym Leaders in order to challenge a member of the Elite 4 (including Champion)? And if they win, they replace them?



what happens to the people that beat the gym leaders and then loose to the elite four, or the elite four looses, do they have to beat the gym leaders again?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

No, they'll still have the badges, won't they?

They can just train on and battle the Elite Four next time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Countach said:


> what happens to the people that beat the gym leaders and then loose to the elite four, or the elite four looses, do they have to beat the gym leaders again?



If the challengers to the Elite 4 lose, they'll just have to wait until the next tournament. They still have the badges so it should be all right.

As for the deposed elite 4 members, the fact that they held the position is proof that they have gone through the process (gym battles and tournament) already, so they can just wait till the next tournament.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

This calls for a Hall Of Fame thread!


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> If the challengers to the Elite 4 lose, they'll just have to wait until the next tournament. They still have the badges so it should be all right.
> 
> As for the deposed elite 4 members, the fact that they held the position is proof that they have gone through the process (gym battles and tournament) already, so they can just wait till the next tournament.


I don't think people who have earned all 8 badges should have to wait for the next tournament to challenge the Elite 4.

Like with the games, they should be allowed to challenge any member at any time they want, I think. But they should have to be able to defeat ALL Elite 4 members before they can fight the Champion for his title.

Tournaments should only be once every 2 months or so...and I think the Elite 4 members and Champion his or her self should have to compete again.

That way, even a person that can't manage to beat the 8 mono Gym Leaders can have a chance at an Elite 4 seat one day.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I don't think people who have earned all 8 badges should have to wait for the next tournament to challenge the Elite 4.
> 
> Like with the games, they should be allowed to challenge any member at any time they want, I think.
> 
> ...



But will Elite Four have the option to refuse the challenge based on certain reasons, or will they have to accept them at all times? Because after a few months, a member might get swamped with challenges.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I don't think people who have earned all 8 badges should have to wait for the next tournament to challenge the Elite 4.
> 
> Like with the games, they should be allowed to challenge any member at any time they want, I think. But they should have to be able to defeat ALL Elite 4 members before they can fight the Champion for his title.
> 
> ...



The reason I said that was because I was under the impression that challenging the elite 4 member would mean that their title was at stake, but if you say elite 4 members and champion will have to re-enter the tournament every two months then I guess, I could go along with that plan.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> But will Elite Four have the option to refuse the challenge based on certain reasons, or will they have to accept them at all times? Because after a few months, a member might get swamped with challenges.


Well, of course, no one's going to force them to play Pokemon. xD

But hmm...good point with the over crowding.

I guess we'll have to see how quickly 8-badge wielding trainers will appear. 


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The reason I said that was because I was under the impression that challenging the elite 4 member would mean that their title was at stake, but if you say elite 4 members and champion will have to re-enter the tournament every two months then I guess, I could go along with that plan.


Their title is at sake.

But say no one is able to defeat the Elite 4 and get to the Champion.

The tournaments are a nice way of starting off fresh.


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

i think their should be a certain days which gym leaders can be challenged, or they have to be mutually accepted times by both parties


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 10, 2007)

So Gym Leaders also have a chance to become Champion or in E4?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Certainly. I'd love to see a Gym-Leader tournament.

But that makes me wonder, will Gym-Leaders be limited to their type if they enter the Big Four tournament?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Their title is at sake.
> 
> But say no one is able to defeat the Elite 4 and get to the Champion.
> 
> The tournaments are a nice way of starting off fresh.



Hopefully, the elite 4 member won't get swamped with a ton of challenges each day, and what would happen if the challenger wants to challenge the elite 4 member say 5 times in a row? 

Shouldn't there be a limit to how many times a challenger can battle an elite 4 member per day.


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

Krag said:


> So Gym Leaders also have a chance to become Champion or in E4?



no, they get to fight wave after wave of hopefull trainers for all time, so they have permanent positions


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Hopefully, the elite 4 member won't get swamped with a ton of challenges each day, and what would happen if the challenger wants to challenge the elite 4 member say 5 times in a row?
> 
> Shouldn't there be a limit to how many times a challenger can battle an elite 4 member per day.




i say once per 3 days, or mabe a list

like if you lose, you have to the end of the line


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Hopefully, the elite 4 member won't get swamped with a ton of challenges each day, and what would happen if the challenger wants to challenge the elite 4 member say 5 times in a row?
> 
> Shouldn't there be a limit to how many times a challenger can battle an elite 4 member per day.



Perhaps limit it to one accepted challenge per three days or something similair, with the conditions (i.e. time, date, items, certain pokemon) being up to the Elite.

Of course you'd have to impose a rule that an Elite Four member will have to accept X ammount of challenges to make sure they're not a position hog.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 10, 2007)

Countach said:


> no, they get to fight wave after wave of hopefull trainers for all time, so they have permanent positions



xD They should if they can't. Gym Leaders should be decided after the tournament though, because no one knows right now who's going to be the Champion and the 4 Runner-Ups to become E4. After we found out about the Champion and E4, then we should worry about Gym Leaders.


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

Krag said:


> xD They should if they can't. Gym Leaders should be decided after the tournament though, because no one knows right now who's going to be the Champion and the 4 Runner-Ups to become E4. After we found out about the Champion and E4, then we should worry about Gym Leaders.




in order to get to the tournament they have to beat all of the gym leaders, so we need and have gym leaders first


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Countach said:


> in order to get to the tournament they have to beat all of the gym leaders, so we need and have gym leaders first



I was just about to point that out. Gym leaders are needed first.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

We can leave it up to the Elite 4 members themselves as to how many challenges they'll be willing to accept a day.

After all, we all don't come to NF every day and we sure as hell won't be playing D/P every day even when it's only a month old.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Certainly. I'd love to see a Gym-Leader tournament.
> 
> But that makes me wonder, will Gym-Leaders be limited to their type if they enter the Big Four tournament?





Shalashaska said:


> Perhaps limit it to one accepted challenge per three days or something similair, with the conditions (i.e. time, date, items, certain pokemon) being up to the Elite.
> 
> Of course you'd have to impose a rule that an Elite Four member will have to accept X ammount of challenges to make sure they're not a position hog.



Might I persuade thee to perhaps answer these questions, Kira?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 10, 2007)

Ah, nevermind I thought this was a tournament to decide who got what position.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

No, these tournaments shouldn't be connected to Gym Leaders at all, imo.

The tournaments should been done every 2 to 3 months or so and should only be used to decide new Elite 4 members.

These tournaments should be for anyone. We shouldn't have to force people to fight and defeat 8 people just to compete...at least I don't think  we should.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Let's go through a sample walk through for the 1st tournament.

Sample steps


Step 1: 8 Gym Badges
Step 2: Tournament (32 entrants)-->which leads into
Step 3: Final 4 (De facto Elite 4)
Step 4: Winner of the Tournament is the champion



Lvl 100
Hold items are allowed (No Duplicates)
No Legendaries allowed (semi-legendaries are debatable)
1 round single elimination
Participants will be responsible for scheduling their matches within 24-48 hours of the scheduled round. Failure to participate with the agreed upon match will result in a forfeit.

Something along that line?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks fine to me. Might we also include a no-clone pokemon rule?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't agree with Step 1.

Why force someone to beat 8 people if all they want to do is compete in a simple tournament? 

This initial tournament only serves to establish the first Elite 4 and Champion. 

Defeating the 8 Gym Leaders and challenging any single Elite 4 member should be a personal thing. 

And I hardly doubt 32 people will defeat my Fighting team. >


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> No, these tournaments shouldn't be connected to Gym Leaders at all, imo.
> 
> The tournaments should been done every 2 to 3 months or so and should only be used to decide new Elite 4 members.
> 
> These tournaments should be for anyone. We shouldn't have to force people to fight and defeat 8 people just to compete...at least I don't think  we should.



What is the incentive to challenge the 8 gyms? 
If not an entry symbol, then what are the perks?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 10, 2007)

Lol does not surprise me that the first online pokemon is about to come out and kira already has the tourny setup!

good luck all


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Hmmm... Couldn't we just hold various tournaments. Including some that are Open? Maybe offer a pokemon as a prize or what ever.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I don't agree with Step 1.
> 
> Why force someone to beat 8 people if all they want to do is compete in a simple tournament?
> 
> ...



If that's the case then why do the elite 4 and champion even need to defend their title? Especially if they have to re enter the tournament in two months or the purpose of an elite 4 in the first place?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 10, 2007)

Make two seperate tourneys then.
One which requres 8 Badges to enter.
And the other anyone can enter and just to see who's the best at NF.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> What is the incentive to challenge the 8 gyms?
> If not an entry symbol, then what are the perks?


Defeating the 8 Gym Leaders allows the member to challenge any individual Elite 4 member *at any time*. If they defeat them, they can take their position and continue to challenge the other Elite 4 members and eventually the Champion.

Defeating the 8 Gym Leaders will NOT be an easy task unless the gym leaders half-ass (which I personally don't intend on).

The tournaments should be open to anyone. Tournaments will allow for the leadership positions to be changed (unless the same people win, of course). And will serve to make the whole thing here more fresh.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Hmmm... Couldn't we just hold various tournaments. Including some that are Open? Maybe offer a pokemon as a prize or what ever.


Open tournament for everyone to enter and an enclosed tournament for the elite 4 and champion positions. 

It fulfills the requirement where everyone has a chance to participate in a tournament and still have a more traditional route of titles.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Defeating the 8 Gym Leaders allows the member to challenge any individual Elite 4 member *at any time*. If they defeat them, they can take their position and continue to challenge the other Elite 4 members and eventually the Champion.
> 
> Defeating the 8 Gym Leaders will NOT be an easy task unless the gym leaders half-ass (which I personally don't intend on).
> 
> The tournaments should be open to anyone. Tournaments will allow for the leadership positions to be changed (unless the same people win, of course). And will serve to make the whole thing here more fresh.



So essentially one person could obtain all 4 elite 4 positions? O_o

I'm just trying to flush out the purpose for the gym leaders xDD


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> If that's the case then why do the elite 4 and champion even need to defend their title? Especially if they have to re-enter the tournament in two months or the purpose of an elite 4 in the first place?


Well, having the Elite 4 title should have benefits in itself. Pride goes along with it.

Being an Elite 4 member also means you don't have to beat the 8 Gyms to fight your fellow Elite 4 members. Recall, Elite 4 members can challenge the champion at any time.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Will Elite Four members be allowed to challenge Gym Leaders for their position?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> So essentially one person could obtain all 4 elite 4 positions? O_o


No. xD

Hmm...good point.

I guess if they defeat only one Elite 4 member but lose to the second one...they can only replace the one they beat. If they defeat 2, they can choose. If they defeat 3, they can choose between those 3 who to replace.

How's that?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

And the ones that got beaten will have to Thunderdome it out?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Will Elite Four members be allowed to challenge Gym Leaders for their position?


Good question.

I guess they would have to give up their Elite 4 positions if they want to become Gym Leaders, huh?

Or should people be allowed to have two positions if they use two different teams (mono and mixed)?


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> No. xD
> 
> Hmm...good point.
> 
> ...



so 8 permeant gym leaders

4 elite four members that change

1 grand champion that can be challaged by elite four and past elite four and tourny winners

and if a gym leader wants to be an elite four he or she should have to leave first?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

How about this...

If a 8-badge wielding trainer only defeats 2 Elite 4 members...those 2 have a battle to determine who loses their position in Elite 4.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Hmmm... Nah, one position is fine as is. Two'd be overkill. Just do it like Koga.

And yes, TO. That's what I'm talking about.

POKETHUNDERDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOME

Two trainers enter, NO pokemon leave!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> How about this...
> 
> If a 8-badge wielding trainer only defeats 2 Elite 4 members...those 2 have a battle to determine who loses their position in Elite 4.



If the 8 badge wielding trainer defeats everyone including the champion, will there be a tournament between those 5 people for the elite 4 positions?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> If the 8 badge wielding trainer defeats everyone including the champion, will there be a tournament between those 5 people for the elite 4 positions?



Seems like the fairest take on things, unless you want to give the ex-Champ a free slot.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Seems like the fairest take on things, unless you want to give the ex-Champ a free slot.



If it's an uneven amount of players, wouldn't a round robin work in this situation?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Either that, or one of them just gets lucky.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

If the 8 badge wielding member defeats all 5 of them...

The Champion should get an auto Elite 4 position while the actual Elite 4 fight it out for the other 3 positions. 

A vs B
C vs D

Losers vs each other for last Elite 4 position.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> If the 8 badge wielding member defeats all 5 of them...
> 
> The Champion should get an auto Elite 4 position while the actual Elite 4 fight it out for the other 3 positions.
> 
> ...


THUNDERDOME

Also, what do you think should be the maximum ammount of declined challenges before a member should be booted? For example, if an E4 had declined all challenges continuously for a week or two, would that just go unmarked, or?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

If they're Elite 4, they should _at least_ accept 1 challenge before a week is up unless they claim they'll be on vacation or something.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

So 1:1 ratio for Elite Four and forced entry in position tournaments. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

elite four rules seem set


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

We need a brave soul to create a *summary* for the elite 4/tournament rules


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, there's no rush. xD

We're kinda planning ahead for a tournament we probably won't even start until at least a month after D/P's U.S. release. xD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Even so, best to get things finished ahead of time so we can have it all over and done with. Even though getting the Gyms set up properly will take about two months, I wager.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll work on it tomorrow if no one has started to compile it all by then. Both tournament and Gym Leader rules. 

And yeah, this'll definitely be stickied.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 10, 2007)

I wanna join the turnament for sure. 

I'm not sure exactly how the whole gym leader/elite 4 buisness goes but unless it's taken i'm intrested for being a water gym leader. If that's taked then how about being the champion after the 4th elite 4? If that's taken too...i'll be a sad panda XD.

Oh and on the turnament suggestions....we could have one where anything goes for legendaries too because even thogh their stats are unfair they are also fun to use and when everyone will be using em it should be somewhat fair. And there will be enough so that not everyone will have exact same teams.


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

will the gym leaders vote on the gym rules?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I'll work on it tomorrow if no one has started to compile it all by then. Both tournament and Gym Leader rules.
> 
> And yeah, this'll definitely be stickied.


Don't forget to sticky the banned-list.

And name the tournament finale 'Thunderdome'.

>.>


Dreikoo said:


> I wanna join the turnament for sure.


Nice.


Dreikoo said:


> I'm not sure exactly how the whole gym leader/elite 4 buisness goes but unless it's taken i'm intrested for being a water gym leader. If that's taked then how about being the champion after the 4th elite 4? If that's taken too...i'll be a sad panda XD.


Well, you have to earn E4 and Champion titles now, but you can challenge the Gym-Leaders before long.


Dreikoo said:


> Oh and on the turnament suggestions....we could have one where anything goes for legendaries too because even thogh their stats are unfair they are also fun to use and when everyone will be using em it should be somewhat fair. And there will be enough so that not everyone will have exact same teams.


Well, an all-out tournament might be fun, it shouldn't be tied to anything serious, as some pokemon are ?ber-cheap. And I don't really consider using Legendaries as 'fun', most besides the dogs don't appeal to me.

And Gym-Leaders will make the rules, no need to vote.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Well, there's no rush. xD
> 
> We're kinda planning ahead for a tournament we probably won't even start until at least a month after D/P's U.S. release. xD


Well, I was thinking of something preliminary since we don't want to go through all this headache once the game comes out. Get some of the messy red tape out of the way early...we can always edit/add and alter the summary later xDD



Shalashaska said:


> Even so, best to get things finished ahead of time so we can have it all over and done with. Even though getting the Gyms set up properly will take about two months, I wager.



two months sounds just about right.

*Set up summary*

Tournament Rules: (subject to change) Open competition

    * Lvl 50 or 100
    * No clones allowed
    * Hold items are allowed (No Duplicates)
    * No Legendaries allowed (semi-legendaries are debatable)
    * 1 round single elimination
    * Participants will be responsible for scheduling their matches within 24-48 hours of the scheduled round. Failure to participate with the agreed upon match will result in a forfeit.


Number of Competitors: 32 or 64 (depends on interest)

Start Date: Tentative

Final 4 members will be the new Elite 4. 
Elite 4 members will have to re-enter the tournament every 2 months

*
Elite 4 Challenge Rules*

If an 8 badge wielding member defeats all  four Elite 4 members and the champion:

The Champion should get an auto Elite 4 position while the actual Elite 4 fight it out for the other 3 positions.

A vs B
C vs D

Losers vs each other for last Elite 4 position.

Elite 4 leaders should at least accept 1 challenge before a week is up unless they claim they'll be on vacation or something.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

You need to add the term 'Thunderdome-style' in there somewhere.

Besides that, it's ready to be quoted and stickied.

Also, we could add descriptions for the trainers participating, just to enhance the feeling of pokemon and your opposition. I mean, a lot of people will start out with favourites at first and so on, which also makes for an easy registration thread for the first tournament.

Competition-style battling can commence later on, but it should not be mixed with casual, cause that'd just be a massacre. XD


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

will their be lv 50 elite four or only lv 100 ones?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Lvl 100 ones, probably. Depends on their personal preference.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Don't forget to sticky the banned-list.
> 
> 
> Well, you have to earn E4 and Champion titles now, but you can challenge the Gym-Leaders before long.
> ...



Ok i read a bunch of pages back and i kinda got how it works. I take back the whole me being the champion thing but if possible i'd still like to be the water gym leader for the turney where people would have to get badges and beat the E4.

Will the gym leaders battle amongst themselves in order to figure which will be ranked 1st through 8th or will it just be random seeing as how a ground gym leader for example will have an obvious bonus against an electric one without meaning he's actually better.

As far as legendaries go...i love using my Lugia it's my fav poke so yeah it'd be great for a not that serious turney where people can use their fave legends..and you won't HAVE to use an all legendary team there you will just be able to.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't think Gym-Leaders will have ranks, they're all equal, really.

And for the most, Lugia will be banned. In both the main-tournaments, most Gym-battles and E4 battles.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> I don't think Gym-Leaders will have ranks, they're all equal, really.
> 
> And for the most, Lugia will be banned. In both the main-tournaments, most Gym-battles and E4 battles.



Yes i figured as much for lugia. Now for the gym leaders...if they don't have rankings how will we figure out the order in which they're fought? 

Btw do i got dibs on being a water gym leader or not?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> You need to add the term 'Thunderdome-style' in there somewhere.
> 
> Besides that, it's ready to be quoted and stickied.



*adds and stickies* 

Oh...and a small definition of Thunderdome-style would be appreciated. ^_^



> Also, we could add descriptions for the trainers participating, just to enhance the feeling of pokemon and your opposition. I mean, a lot of people will start out with favourites at first and so on, which also makes for an easy registration thread for the first tournament.



Are you suggesting that participants give a brief descriptions about their teams? If that's the case, that can easily change between now and 2 months from now xD



> Competition-style battling can commence later on, but it should not be mixed with casual, cause that'd just be a massacre. XD



Competition style battling? Can you elaborate a little on that.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yes i figured as much for lugia. Now for the gym leaders...if they don't have rankings how will we figure out the order in which they're fought?
> 
> Btw do i got dibs on being a water gym leader or not?


You can just fight them as you please. Unlike the game-Gyms, these are all lvl 100.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *adds and stickies*


Yayz.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Oh...and a small definition of Thunderdome-style would be appreciated. ^_^


"TWO men enter, ONE man leaves!"

Basically a fight to the end. You lose, you drop out of the competition. And it has to be gorey and brutal and stuff.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Are you suggesting that participants give a brief descriptions about their teams? If that's the case, that can easily change between now and 2 months from now xD


Well, either them giving a descripition or other players giving their descriptions, which'd be a bit more interesting. Just a general view on playstyle and so on.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Competition style battling? Can you elaborate a little on that.


Basically going in-depth about all the in-game mechanics. EV's, IV's, natures, strategic teambuilding and movesets, lots of usage of Haze, Rapid Spin, berries and so on. Just the serious strategic work of Pokemon.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 10, 2007)

do u need the game to enter?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> do u need the game to enter?



Yes you do. 

The game will be released on the 22nd of April and the tournament will take place 1-2 months from that date so there's plenty of time. 

@Shalashaska: duly noted. 
We can get into more detail as the date draws near.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 10, 2007)

I'd like to join.I've wanted to battle someone for a while now.(nobody is a fan where I am)
Oh,and a quick question:How many pokemon can be used?A whole team of 6?


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

depends on tournament and gym leader


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yes you do.
> 
> The game will be released on the 22nd of April and the tournament will take place 1-2 months from that date so there's plenty of time.
> 
> ...



geeh.. I'm in...but give me time then.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> I'd like to join.I've wanted to battle someone for a while now.(nobody is a fan where I am)
> Oh,and a quick question:How many pokemon can be used?A whole team of 6?



*adds you to the list*

The first tournament will be a 6 on 6 competition. 





Linkaro said:


> geeh.. I'm in...but give me time then.


We'll be holding tournaments every 2 months. Once the date of the first tournament is announced, you if you can't participate then you'll have to wait until the next tournament comes around.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Something came to my mind...will there be a diferent division for 2 on 2 battles or will just some of the gym leaders or elite four chose weather or not to have it 1 on 1 or 2 on 2.

Also the stand alone turnaments could be one month for 2 on 2 battles and another for 1 on 1. 

Any opinions?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 11, 2007)

So let me get this straight you guys are going to all battle it out , will there already be pre determined Gym leaders or will you all battle it out to see who gets gym leader status? 


I have to say this idea is entregiging and I might purchase the game just for this


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 11, 2007)

Whoa, this is awesome. Seriously, count me in!


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> So let me get this straight you guys are going to all battle it out , will there already be pre determined Gym leaders or will you all battle it out to see who gets gym leader status?
> 
> 
> I have to say this idea is entregiging and I might purchase the game just for this



Yeah that concept of pokemon is the real charm of it. The super ogranised turnaments and stuff  .

From my understanding there will be 2 sorts of turnaments one where anyone joins and one where people will be gym leaders and elite four and one person will be the champion (like how the rival is in the games) and other people will have to get badges and beat the elite four in order to become elite four or champion themselves. 

Although i'm not sure how will gym leaders be chosen...untill now it was sorta first come first serve lol. For example i got dibs (i think atleast  ) for being a water gym leader and the psychic and flying types are also taken.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> So let me get this straight you guys are going to all battle it out , will there already be pre determined Gym leaders or will you all battle it out to see who gets gym leader status?
> 
> 
> I have to say this idea is entregiging and I might purchase the game just for this


For the time being there are pre-determined gym leaders. In fact there's a thread dedicated to that very topic. 

The Sasuke x Suigetsu FC

However that's not set in stone. We'll go into details in regard to that later. But there will be an open tournament and one where participants are required to earn 8 badges to enter and the final 4 entrants will become the Elite 4 (see the first post for more details)



Ryuujin` said:


> Whoa, this is awesome. Seriously, count me in!


*adds you to the list ^__^

*I'm a bit sleepy, so I'll address the other comments when I wake up ^__^*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 11, 2007)

Ah, tourney stuffs =D

Err, I haven't played since red and blue when I was 12 or 13 >_<

[went through a "pfft! what's this crystal shit? No red and blue, I tell you that" stage, so I never played anything else.]

I've decided it's time I got over that phase, so I'm buying diamond and pearl when they come out. As casual as my knowledge is, should I bother with this tourney, or will it be like going into a prized GG tourney having only played through story? I mean, I've played some small casual GG tourneys, but nothing prized or official. I'd get blown by the high end of those brackets, _easily_, so I can only imagine what it'd be like for some of my friends who only played through the one player shit at their houses and never opened it again. It's hard to imagine, even, seeing how bad my chipp treats them when I force them to play xD

Would it be worse than that? I remember it it as a rather simple game, but I see people using some techish fighter terms, like low sweepers and shit. Talking about things that I don't know anything about, or haven't associated with these games in particular.

And if I do, I suppose I'd need to backlog all of the the games so I can get who I'd need, huh?

[edit]

I just don't want to unwittingly underestimate the system and have shit like this happen to me: 

[youtube="OvCVupZg8sM"]GG Gigs Finals Part One[/youtube]

[youtube="SmHxs-A_Klk"]GG Gigs Finals Part Two[/youtube]

Not that that's what ky's player did, I just mean the general decimation.

Of course, there is the fact that Susumu is regarded as the best tourney chipp in the world >_>

...Eh, youtube is having problems now. Example, failed!


----------



## Tenrow (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll enter, if i can get like a week or 2 to set up everything, seeing as im not transfering anything from my 3rd Gen games.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 11, 2007)

/me signs up!!

I am in this for sure!


----------



## koguryo (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds like fun, I'm in.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't worry, Mike. I'll train ya.

And as your starting knowledge, Crystal > Every other pokemon game in existence.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 11, 2007)

Thought you might, davey. ItO, Kid-MD 

You won't shake me, ever, on blue being the best, even if it turns out to not be true xD

I grew up with blastoise :3

Anyways, I guess I'll be alright to sign up for this then? Read: Not get horribly trashed. [Did you watch the second part of that chip/ky match, davey? =X ]

Which all back copies do I need to buy then? I don't even know what all has come out since red and blue >_<


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2007)

Perspective said:


> Thought you might, davey. ItO, Kid-MD
> 
> You won't shake me, ever, on blue being the best, even if it turns out to not be true xD
> 
> ...



It isn't true, but RBY is the second best series. XD

You can still get Blastoise in DP >.>

Of course you can sign up, I'll make sure you have at least a half-decent team. XD And yes, I watched the match. The last round was just pure slaughter, that Chipp player is fucking godly.

Well, the only ones that are compatible are Ruby/Saphire/Emerald and Fire Red/Leaf Green. The latter'd be up your alley, considering the fact that they are Red/Blue/Green remakes. Yes, Kanto in all it's glory, minus Missingo. >.>

Also, get your bitch ass on MSN.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, but can he be my little turtle buddy, like he was in Blue? Hmmmm?

>_>

So buy Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald, FireRed, LeafGreen, Diamond, and Pearl? And Crystal just because it's good? xD

Signing up then :3

Yeah. His chipp >>> my chipp >_<

Watched him beat out a venom in the semis. Hard match for chipp. The ky player ousted a Potemkin, with a great squash match, so it wasn't that he's as bad as he looked in the finals. [Not too sure on the Pot player's skill though, he tried to turtle it and got _Ripped._]

MSN? I'm trying to catch up on reading the malazan novels D=

I suppose I can _try_ both, but I always fail at doing anything while I have msn on.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2007)

He'll be a coloured Turtlebuddy with an actual gender and personality this time.

Well, you could just buy Emerald, Fire Red or Leaf Green, Diamond or Pearl and Crystal. XD

And I'd have been more impressed if a Slayer player beat a decent Pot, fucking Anti-Anti-Christ.

GET YOUR BITCH ASS ONLINE NOW


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 11, 2007)

Hold all the fucking lines. This is one of the best GG matches I've ever watched, ever:

[youtube="o-4wClksLLU"]Ogawa vs. Susumu[/youtube]

This cat's eddie is godly.

Check it against a good Po:

[youtube="Y0dhWzbUnqg"]Ogawa vs. FAB[/youtube]

Eddie and millia are the only ones I know of that can have situation wins in air to air with chipp. Susumu adapted well. [I love playing chipp...so dangerous, always. Makes the old adrenaline flow :3]

Good luck with finding footage of that xD I like vs. Slayer, personally. Cat has to make me block to roll me right, and I refuse 

I wanna start learning venom again. That feller's got some tech execution to play right and well.

Anyways. GG on the mind...

---

I thought I needed both sides of all of them. I seem to remember red and blue dicking me around about needing one or t'other to get this'n or that'n.

Oh well. Less is better. Emerald, LeafGreen, Diamond and Pearl [plan to force my good roomie to play parallel xD], then. And crystal for kicks.

Online, then. Reading, probably done


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2007)

I still stand by the fact that Eddie is an overpowered son of a bitch, like a motherfucking Justice-Light.

And I'll make sure to school you in online play. XD Emerald has the benefit of being the Yellow of Ruby/Saphire.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 11, 2007)

Chipp > Eddie 

Yeah, I wiki'd during the convo, so I know xD

Huzzah! Guess I should buy myself a ds lite if I'm going to be using it this much. Old clunky grey thing sucks. Compared to my roomie's sleek little whitelite D=

I was planning on buying one soon anyways, but I might as well hurry that up. Gonna get a pink one, because my other roomie said something negative about them and I like throwing things in his face :3


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2007)

Pink suits you, anyway. Fucking hippie.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm the most cold-blooded hippie you'll ever meet in your life, ever.

Any dates in mind for this yet? I see that none are set, but maybe there is an idea. Need to figure out where I need to be gamewise, and when.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2007)

Probably not the cleanest one, though.

Well, the average guess would be 1 to 2 months after release. And all lvl 100 pokemon. XD

*ED!*t: Guess I'll have to start breeding my Growlithe/Arcanine if I want my Dante to have his new awesome Fire-Phys moves. Flare Blitzing muhfucka!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 11, 2007)

Maybe not. But definitely the best hair.

Level 100, I assumed was a given. What breadth, is what I was looking to. 

A month or two. Kickin'.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, I'm personally going to wait on competition-bred Pokemon until a while after release, just focussing on my favourites.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 11, 2007)

When will this tourney be?  I'll sign up as a maybe, but the chances I'll get to 50 before the time are rather slim.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2007)

So, why exactly did you double post the exam same post with 54 minutes between them? It doesn't really make sense. Try actually reading the thread, it gives some indication in various posts when it'll be.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2007)

Masaki said:


> When will this tourney be?  I'll sign up as a maybe, but the chances I'll get to 50 before the time are rather slim.



Approximately 2 months from the games release. Could be a bit sooner, but that's the estimate we have at the moment.

*updates entry list*


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2007)

So kira, what exactly will your favourites team consist of?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> So kira, what exactly will your favourites team consist of?



That's a bit difficult to ask at the moment. Especially since my favorites always change depending on breeding discoveries and the fact that my favorite's list will probably include one or two Diamond/Pearl exclusive pokemon  

But I have my eyes on Salamance (versatile moveset allows for me to think about about many types I could use for the sixth slot), Blastoise, Sceptile and Espeon for the moment with the other two spots constantly in flux (although I'm currently leaning towards Tyranitar and probably a Ice, fighting and/or fire type). I like having a well balanced teams but I often find myself playing with a team built with obvious weaknesses xDD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2007)

I too use an Espeon, but have long since vouched against Blastoise in favour of Lapras because of Crystal. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2007)

Read the first post and use a bit of logic thinkin', you'll figure it out.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 11, 2007)

I
Am
In
Ok


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2007)

*adds yet another to the list*


----------



## Masaki (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll see how far I get by the time the tourney comes along.

But if I get too far...  Can't exactly unlevel.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 11, 2007)

Sign me up for this Tournament, I would love to take you guys on.


----------



## Patience (Apr 11, 2007)

I guess I'll try this out.

The release day is this 22, right?
Oh, and do I only need a router/high speed connection to get a WiFi connection (first time with WiFi)?


----------



## Sho 'Nuff (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm in this. Already have a team in japanese Diamond plus 30 level 100's in Emerald I haven't traded over yet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2007)

Sho 'Nuff said:


> I'm in this. Already have a team in japanese Diamond plus 30 level 100's in Emerald I haven't traded over yet.


*updates l


Shikamaru Uzumaki said:


> I guess I'll try this out.
> 
> The release day is this 22, right?
> Oh, and do I only need a router/high speed connection to get a WiFi connection (first time with WiFi)?



You're correct.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Kira, think I can get some pokemon from you? >.>


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 12, 2007)

You can so count me in.  I am going to need help evolving my Dusclops though.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

Don't you just add the Reaper Cloth or whatever and let nature go on it's merry way?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 12, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Don't you just add the Reaper Cloth or whatever and let nature go on it's merry way?



I think it's an item + trade thing like kingdra.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd like to sign up as an uncertain please.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

Hmmm, well, if you're in this tournament trading'd be quite easy.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 12, 2007)

My roomie wants to give this a run, too.

Anyone mind if I post a dupe in here to give him a name/spot on the list?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

Or he could just sign-up to the forum. XD


----------



## Protoman (inactive) (Apr 12, 2007)

It's sort of what I'm doing. 

Only, he'll probably not be using it [shared computer, at the moment], so it'll mostly be like a dupe. Mostly.

Also, this is it, and this is signing up for...this.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 12, 2007)

It's Blues, fool!

I mean, I could force him to make a post or something. But this is easier, and it is technically his account. It'll just be inactive, most likely.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

Protoman said:


> It's sort of what I'm doing.
> 
> Only, he'll probably not be using it [shared computer, at the moment], so it'll mostly be like a dupe. Mostly.
> 
> Also, this is it, and this is signing up for...this.


y hallo thar, guitar-nub.


Perspective said:


> It's Blues, fool!


DAMN STRAIGHT


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Hey Kira, think I can get some pokemon from you? >.>



Let me know what pokemon you're interested in and I'll see what I have in stock from my hatchlings, or if I don't have any in stock I'll breed a few and let you have a pick (I'll tell you their nature, stats and movesets and you get to choose) 

I'm actually almost finished playing pokemon XD gale of darkeness. Yeah, I bought the game when it first came out but never got around to purifiying all the pokemon. I just finished catching Dragonite (83rd and last pokemon) and I finished purifiying Lugia  

Although,  Lugia XD is way cooler than regular Lugia >_>



Yoshi said:


> I'd like to sign up as an uncertain please.



Sure thing


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 12, 2007)

Mhmm. You seem to have miseed mine and Protoman's signing up, kira.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Let me know what pokemon you're interested in and I'll see what I have in stock from my hatchlings, or if I don't have any in stock I'll breed a few and let you have a pick (I'll tell you their nature, stats and movesets and you get to choose)



Heracross and two Eevee's, maybe an Aerodactyl, too. >.>

*ED!*t: Don't forget to add Perspective and Protoman. Need to whoop their arses, too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Heracross and two Eevee's, maybe an Aerodactyl, too. >.>
> 
> *ED!*t: Don't forget to add Perspective and Protoman. Need to whoop their arses, too.



Heracross and Eevee shouldn't be a problem. In fact I have about a dozen or so Hatchling Eevees. 

I have an Aerodactyl, but I'll need to breed it. I just realized that pokemon egg group has so many possibilities and move-sets  


*updates list*


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

Sankyuu. <3

My team wouldn't be complete with out it's GSC/Johto chapter: Akira, Thanos and Agro.

:3


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sounds like you're way into your competitive team already Davey.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

Will, the pokemon I requested from Kira will be in my favourites team. Capable as they will be in competition, I have others in mind.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 12, 2007)

Keeping your cards close to your chest.


----------



## BlueCheese (Apr 12, 2007)

I might be interested, thing is with exams coming up I'm not sure I'm really gonna have time to build up a team. Maybe have to miss out first time. I have previously ran a netbattle server so I know the basics of competetive battling.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey guys, I just read through a couple of posts and seen people talking about representing sections.

Someone care to go into more detail about that?


----------



## Countach (Apr 12, 2007)

kira are you ever going to add me to the list?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

Check the Gym-Leader thread.


----------



## uverren (Apr 12, 2007)

give me a wii and i'll break it fool jk lol i probably could though


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

...the fuck are you on about?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 12, 2007)

It's DS, not Wii.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2007)

BlueCheese said:


> I might be interested, thing is with exams coming up I'm not sure I'm really gonna have time to build up a team. Maybe have to miss out first time. I have previously ran a netbattle server so I know the basics of competetive battling.


I can add you to the maybe list




Countach said:


> kira are you ever going to add me to the list?


I'm pacing myself 

*adds you*
@Shalashaska: I'm currently breeding Heracross and Aerodactly with Ditto (since I don't have any females of either pokemon at the moment ) 

*Here's my Eevee hatchling list*: 

Movesets (Tackle, Tail Whip, Helping Hand) are all the same (I have another half dozen hatchlings who I've used the stones on, so I have a 2 of each: flareon, vaperon and jolteon xDD)

1. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



HP: 20/20
Attack: 11
Defense: 11
Sp.Attack: 10
Sp.Def: 12
Speed: 11

*Ability:* Run Away 
*Gender:* Male
*Nature:* Bashful




2

*Spoiler*: __ 



HP: 21/21
Attack: 11
Defense: 10
Sp.Attack: 10
Sp.Def: 12
Speed: 11

*Ability:* Run Away 
*Gender:* Male
*Nature:* Docile




3

*Spoiler*: __ 



HP: 21/21
Attack: 11
Defense: 10
Sp.Attack: 11
Sp.Def: 10
Speed: 12

*Ability:* Run Away 
*Gender:* Male
*Nature:* Rash




4

*Spoiler*: __ 



HP: 21/21
Attack: 11
Defense: 10
Sp.Attack: 9
Sp.Def: 12
Speed: 12
*
Ability:* Run Away 
*Gender:* Male
*Nature:* Jolly




5

*Spoiler*: __ 



HP:20/20
Attack: 11
Defense: 10
Sp.Attack: 10
Sp.Def: 12
Speed: 11

*Ability:* Run Away 
*Gender:* Male
*Nature:* Serious




6

*Spoiler*: __ 



HP: 21/21
Attack: 9
Defense: 10
Sp.Attack: 10
Sp.Def: 13
Speed:10
*
Ability:* Run Away 
*Gender:* Male
*Nature:* Hasty




7

*Spoiler*: __ 



HP: 21/21
Attack: 9
Defense: 10
Sp.Attack: 10
Sp.Def: 13
Speed: 10

*Ability:* Run Away 
*Gender:* Male
*Nature:* Calm



8

*Spoiler*: __ 



HP: 20/20
Attack: 10
Defense: 10
Sp.Attack: 9
Sp.Def: 10
Speed: 11

*Ability:* Run Away 
*Gender:* Female
*Nature:* Naive


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> @Shalashaska: I'm currently breeding Heracross and Aerodactly with Ditto (since I don't have any females of either pokemon at the moment )
> 
> *Here's my Eevee hatchling list*:
> 
> ...



Pity that there are none with a bold nature, I could've used that for my Umbreon. XD

Ah well, I'll crank some numbers and see what I come up with. Let's home that Eevee with Timid also has HP Fire... >.>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Pity that there are none with a bold nature, I could've used that for my Umbreon. XD
> 
> Ah well, I'll crank some numbers and see what I come up with. Let's home that Eevee with Timid also has HP Fire... >.>



I can't guarantee anything but after I finish with Heracross and Aerodactly, I'll work on hatching eevees with Bold an Timid natures


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I can't guarantee anything but after I finish with Heracross and Aerodactly, I'll work on hatching eevees with Bold an Timid natures



Thanks. XD

For the Bold Eevee I only need Baton Pass and Mean Look to make it work.

The Timid one will be trickier. It'll need an HP type of 8 and high IV's to make it useful. XD But I shan't press you to make that for me, it'd be too much work.


----------



## Countach (Apr 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I can't guarantee anything but after I finish with Heracross and Aerodactly, I'll work on hatching eevees with Bold an Timid natures



would you mind a bagon and or a dratini when you are done with those


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 12, 2007)

Kira, you never added me to the list.  I'm going to go cut myself. (jk)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Thanks. XD
> 
> For the Bold Eevee I only need Baton Pass and Mean Look to make it work.
> 
> The Timid one will be trickier. It'll need an HP type of 8 and high IV's to make it useful. XD But I shan't press you to make that for me, it'd be too much work.



I rolled the dice but couldn't get a Bold Eevee >_<
*
Here's my latest list of hatchlings *forgets that it takes forever to hatch an egg**  

The move sets are all standard, since I haven't experimented yet. 


*Spoiler*: _Aerodactyl_ 



*First*

HP: 24/24
Att.: 16
Def.: 10
Sp Atk: 11
Sp Def: 14
Speed: 18

*Nature: Gentle
Gender: Male
Ability: Pressure*

*Second*


HP: 23/23
Att.: 16
Def.: 12
Sp Atk: 9
Sp Def: 12
Speed: 19

*Nature: Jolly
Gender: Male
Ability: Rock Head*

*Third *


HP: 24/24
Att.: 16
Def.: 9
Sp Atk: 11
Sp Def: 13
Speed: 20

*Nature: Hasty
Gender: Male
Ability: Rock Head*

*Fourth*


HP: 24/24
Att.: 16
Def.: 11
Sp Atk: 9
Sp Def: 14
Speed: 18

*Nature: Careful
Gender: Female
Ability: Pressure*

*Fifth *


HP: 24/24
Att.: 16
Def.: 12
Sp Atk: 9
Sp Def: 12
Speed: 20

*Nature: Jolly
Gender: Male
Ability: Rock Head*








*Spoiler*: _Heracross_ 



*First*

HP: 24/24
Att.: 18
Def.: 11
Sp Atk: 9
Sp Def: 15
Speed: 14

*Nature: Hasty
Gender: Male
Ability: Guts*

*Second*


HP: 24/24
Att.: 18
Def.: 13
Sp Atk: 8
Sp Def: 15
Speed: 14

*Nature: Impish 
Gender: Female
Ability: Swarm*

*Third *


HP: 23/23
Att.: 16
Def.: 14
Sp Atk: 9
Sp Def: 15
Speed: 14

*Nature: Bold
Gender: Female
Ability: Guts*

*Fourth*


HP: 24/24
Att.: 18
Def.: 13
Sp Atk: 9
Sp Def: 12
Speed: 14

*Nature: Rash
Gender: Female
Ability: Swarm*

*Fifth *


HP: 23/23
Att.: 18
Def.: 13
Sp Atk: 9
Sp Def: 12
Speed: 15

*Nature: Naive 
Gender: Male
Ability: Guts*

*Sixth*


HP: 24/24
Att.: 16
Def.: 13
Sp Atk: 9
Sp Def: 16
Speed: 14

*Nature: Calm
Gender: Female
Ability: Swarm*






*Spoiler*: _Eevee_ 



*First*

HP: 20/20
Att.: 9
Def.: 10
Sp Atk: 9
Sp Def: 12
Speed: 11

*Nature: Modest
Gender: Male
Ability: Runaway*

*Second*


HP: 21/21
Att.: 11
Def.: 9
Sp Atk: 11
Sp Def: 12
Speed: 10

*Nature: Mild
Gender: Male
Ability: Runaway*

*Third *


HP: 20/20
Att.: 12
Def.: 11
Sp Atk.: 10
Sp Def: 10
Speed: 12

*Nature: Naughty
Gender: Male
Ability: Runaway*

*Fourth*


HP: 20/20
Att.: 11
Def.: 10
Sp Atk: 10
Sp Def: 11
Speed: 11

*Nature: Quirky
Gender: Male
Ability:Runaway*

*Fifth *


HP: 21/21
Att.: 9
Def.: 10
Sp Atk.: 11
Sp Def: 11
Speed: 11

*Nature: Timid
Gender: Male
Ability: Runaway*

*Sixth*


HP: 11
Att.: 11
Def.: 11
Sp Atk. : 9
Sp Def. : 12
Speed: 9

*Nature: Quiet
Gender: Male
Ability: Runaway*






Countach said:


> would you mind a bagon and or a dratini when you are done with those



I have plenty of each so I don't even have to breed them anymore, unless I'm interested in certain move sets.  



kewlmyc said:


> Kira, you never added me to the list.  I'm going to go cut myself. (jk)



*adds you*


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 12, 2007)

What Pokemon game are you breeding on Kira?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> What Pokemon game are you breeding on Kira?



I'm using *Leaf Green*. I know it's quicker with Ruby/Sapphire (Mach Bike), but I moved nearly my entire roster to leaf green and don't feel like trading back and forth for the sole purpose of breeding


----------



## Countach (Apr 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I have plenty of each so I don't even have to breed them anymore, unless I'm interested in certain move sets.




this key opens locker# 264 at miami airport, you will find that your "price" was been meet with and little extra, if you know what i mean


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I rolled the dice but couldn't get a Bold Eevee >_<


...damn it. >.>


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The move sets are all standard, since I haven't experimented yet.


KKK


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Fifth *
> 
> HP: 24/24
> Att.: 16
> ...


This one interests me.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Heracross_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of these fit the bill, sorry to say. Need Jolly-nature, and any Heracross with Swarm might as well get released immediatly, as Guts is the only useful one. XD


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Fifth *
> 
> 
> HP: 21/21
> ...


This one interests me, somewhat. He might not have HP Fire, but he has an HP Dark with a power of 70.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'm using *Leaf Green*. I know it's quicker with Ruby/Sapphire (Mach Bike), but I moved nearly my entire roster to leaf green and don't feel like trading back and forth for the sole purpose of breeding


Why not breed in both? XD


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 12, 2007)

omg

My DS Lite (which i got at launch) is tarding out.  I will be playing any game (or none being in picto chat or something) and it will just randomly power off.  If I don't touch the thing it won't turn off, but I cannot figure out what exactly is happening that makes it turn off.

Has anyone heard of this problem before? Q_Q pokemon so close I can't be having these problems.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2007)

Buy a new DS. D:


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 13, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Buy a new DS. D:


no u  

fcvjk


----------



## Sasori (Apr 13, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> omg
> 
> My DS Lite (which i got at launch) is tarding out.  I will be playing any game (or none being in picto chat or something) and it will just randomly power off.  If I don't touch the thing it won't turn off, but I cannot figure out what exactly is happening that makes it turn off.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this problem before? Q_Q pokemon so close I can't be having these problems.


I bought a fake one in a Hong Kong market where the touch screen doesn't work and it doesn't retain data, so you can't save games lol

Ontopic: MindreadingFissure ftw.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 13, 2007)

I want in!

edit : nvm,...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

y u b chicken?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> y u b chicken?



that's not what I meant, I'm still in


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 17, 2007)

can I join the tournament or is it restricted to Gym Leaders?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> can I join the tournament or is it restricted to Gym Leaders?



The tournament is open to everyone. I'll add you to the list


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Apr 17, 2007)

when is the tourney gonna be held? People are gonna need a bit to train/beat the game, after all...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> when is the tourney gonna be held? People are gonna need a bit to train/beat the game, after all...



It will take place apprx. 2 months from the U.S. release date of the game.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Apr 17, 2007)

Oooh, that's more than enough time. Count me in.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 17, 2007)

oh lawl... so there was a tournament thread... i need to come here more often...

anyway.. i think i won't join the first one... but i'll be watching you guys! ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2007)

So far we have 29 people that have signed up. With 23 of them positive that they'll participate. I was hoping that the tournament would have 32 or 64 participants, so there a ton of slots still left


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 17, 2007)

Perhaps we should advertise. Banner links and such. I'm too lazy to make one, but it's a thought, and I'd use one if someone popped out a good looking one.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm not gifted enough to come out with a banner, but advertising the tournament might be helpful in attracting more participation


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 17, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The tournament is open to everyone. I'll add you to the list



Cool. I guess I can pull off a Diamond team at that time while my Pearl will be used for the gym


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2007)

The more nubs join, the better the chances.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 17, 2007)

I have wasteful time to kill (not gonna train....) so I'll make a banner I guess~~

I'm gonna glorify Lanturn 
jk


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2007)

SHINY LANTURN?!


----------



## Gunners (Apr 17, 2007)

Count me in though I am not to sure when I will get the game.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 17, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> SHINY LANTURN?!



Shiny Lanturn looks meh....original is better


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 17, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> The more nubs join, the better the chances.



What's that suppose to mean -_-


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 17, 2007)

Shiny Rayquaza. I want one, for pretty D=


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2007)

Perspective said:


> Shiny Rayquaza. I want one, for pretty D=



Good luck. Got one on my second try *thankfully, I fainted the first rayquaza by accident*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 17, 2007)

I suppose I'll eventually put a save file in stasis near him and just get back to it a few hundred times or so every once in a while, until I get lucky after a couple of years of trying >_<

That's the only one I really want at the moment. Given that I've never even crossed a shiny [and that's odd luck, I think. Probability is a slow bitch], good luck indeed...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 17, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Good luck. Got one on my second try *thankfully, I fainted the first rayquaza by accident*



you gotta show me that


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> What's that suppose to mean -_-



It means what it means. :3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 18, 2007)

Just wanted to let all you pokemon lovers know that its going to be a crazy month in April for DS.




> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 19, 2007)

Son of a bitch. The shelves _are_ going to be stripped by the time I can afford them, a day later.

Maybe I can get shitty roomie to preorder them now >_>


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 19, 2007)

Perspective said:


> Son of a bitch. The shelves _are_ going to be stripped by the time I can afford them, a day later.
> 
> Maybe I can get shitty roomie to preorder them now >_>


You may not have to pay full price if you preorder it. I preordered and only payed 5$ and the rest when i go get the game and you won't have to go get it on the release date so you could just ask if they do it that way on your game store . I preordered at a gamestop btw. 

The only thing i can think of goin wrong is that they may not be accepting any preorders cause i've read of alot of stores stopping accepting preorders after the 80th or so.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, but getting shitty roomie to leave the house could be impossible.

I guess I should call some places beforehand and find out if they're still accepting preorders, to see if I should waste my time asking or not.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2007)

Came out with a sig for the tourny. Yeah I was bored


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 19, 2007)

That's huger than I expectedD=

I'll put it on as soon as a make a matching poke-avy sometime today/later tonight, then. I was just going to make room for a banner, but it's big enough to spawn a theme xD 

Advertisement, ho!


----------



## Sasori (Apr 19, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Came out with a sig for the tourny. Yeah I was bored


Needs more Mudkip hentai.


I can't wait for DP to come out in UK


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Needs more Mudkip hentai.
> 
> 
> I can't wait for DP to come out in UK



I'm sure June is right around the corner


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2007)

Kira... you need to STFU about that now.

Srsly.


----------



## Dave (Apr 19, 2007)

on the first post change esca to holow ichigo since i chnaged my name


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 20, 2007)

oh goshers...i would love to join this 

but i have tests and things...dangit.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 20, 2007)

ill join on the 25th ill be ready by then


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2007)

2Shea, any word on those new TC's? D:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2007)

Remember the tournament starts 2 months from April 22nd, for those consierding joining


----------



## Lunar88 (Apr 20, 2007)

I might join,... still thinking.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2007)

^put you down as a maybe?


----------



## Lunar88 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, I'll be a maybe.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2007)

*adds you to the list*

remember you can change from a "maybe" to a "definite" anytime between now and June 22nd.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2007)

And then hear about me pwning the BAJEEBUS out of Kira with his own pokes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2007)

^I'm going to have fun defeating you


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2007)

That's your dream, Kira.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2007)

^Which is going to end up being your worst nightmare


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2007)

Dreams are things that never come true, Kira. Else they would not be dreams.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Dreams are things that never come true, Kira. Else they would not be dreams.



Tell that to big time athletes who've said they were able to achieve their childhood dreams of becoming pro or winning the "big game" 


At some point achievements we're once dreams or aspirations. 
I.E. 
When I was a little kid, I dreamed of one day going to college and getting a degree and I fulfilled that dream


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 20, 2007)

People dream of going to college? I though it was just something you did....<<

Few more days left!!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2007)

That just means they're not true dreams, Kira.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 20, 2007)

Well there can be true dreams not all dreams have to be about dragons and stuff....saddly mine are  .


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 20, 2007)

Kira hasn't been updating the list....<<


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 20, 2007)

I finally got an adamant hera with 31 attack, davey. Swarm though, not guts =/

If I get another like him with guts I'll fly him your way if you still want. I think I'm going to shoot for jolly.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, if you have an Everstone you can try and Ditto-breed that Hera, maybe you'll get one with Guts. <3

Though getting a 31 at/31 sp Jolly Guts Hera is also prefectly fine. >.>


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 20, 2007)

I assumed that was another emerald exclusive trick. I'm still working in just lg right now, since my roomie is using emerald for the time being.

I've been working too long to get a 31 spd jolly hera, so you can't have it >O Any hot adamant/guts babies I get though, I can send at you. Might need to bum some breeding material pokes off of you in the future anyways.

I'm on my tenth batch of five, I believe.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 20, 2007)

Perspective's turning into Kira....<<
breeding all the time


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> That just means they're not true dreams, Kira.



I literally had a dream of walking on campus. [During the REM (Rapid Eye Movement) process] 

So, it was a *literal* dream. 

I wrote it in my dream journal, I'm pretty sure it was a dream  


@Yoshitsune: I updated the tourny list twice today O__o

Perhaps I forgot to add someone, but the most recent entries that I noticed were entered.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't see my name...unless I'm looking blindly


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 20, 2007)

Perspective said:


> I finally got an adamant hera with 31 attack, davey. Swarm though, not guts =/
> 
> If I get another like him with guts I'll fly him your way if you still want. I think I'm going to shoot for jolly.



god... i just made eggs till i got a jolly... i'm pretty happy with it but i haven't used it on a battle...

stats at lvl 100 are...

HP: 295
att: 326
def: 158
sp a: 86
sp d: 204
speed: 295
 guts

can someone tell me how good or bad it is?... XP... cause when i asked about my marowak they said it had great stats but it wasn't very good at all... IV thing T/__\T...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I don't see my name...unless I'm looking blindly



I don't remember when you stated you wanted to register. But it's obvious it must have been missed since I updated the list a mere 3 hours ago. So, it's likely that you're request was overlooked. In any case you're added to the list.


----------



## Portaljacker (Apr 20, 2007)

Signing up for this. I'm getting one of them within the next two weeks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2007)

*updates list*


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Apr 20, 2007)

uhhhh, i guess ill sign up. although:

what do oyu mean by semi-legendary? like sudowoodo, since ther'es only one of him, but he's no mewtwo?

also, the elite four idea is GENIUS, i may borrow that. xD


----------



## Countach (Apr 20, 2007)

cartwheel in......

2 days

cartwell out...


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 21, 2007)

Woo great to see all these people signing up


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Apr 21, 2007)

Sign up the great Sir.Cruz!  

I like seeing things go boom, so if we implement a gym idea... I want to be one of the people with the Electric one.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2007)

Perspective said:


> I assumed that was another emerald exclusive trick. I'm still working in just lg right now, since my roomie is using emerald for the time being.
> 
> I've been working too long to get a 31 spd jolly hera, so you can't have it >O Any hot adamant/guts babies I get though, I can send at you. Might need to bum some breeding material pokes off of you in the future anyways.
> 
> I'm on my tenth batch of five, I believe.


XD

Fucker


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I literally had a dream of walking on campus. [During the REM (Rapid Eye Movement) process]
> 
> So, it was a *literal* dream.
> 
> I wrote it in my dream journal, I'm pretty sure it was a dream


Wrong kind of dream, buddy-boy.


Blind Itachi said:


> god... i just made eggs till i got a jolly... i'm pretty happy with it but i haven't used it on a battle...
> 
> stats at lvl 100 are...
> 
> ...



What kind of poke is that, a Heracross?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 21, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> XD
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of poke is that, a Heracross?



I doubt a 100 hera can have only 150ish def. And 320 att whould have to be without any EVs or a bad nature lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2007)

...please tell me you're kidding, Dreikoo. Else you're a fucking retard.

The most Heracross can get out of Def is 273 with a beneficial nature at a base stat of 75.  It is possible for Hera to have low Def.

Att is 125 base with a 314 max with a hinderning nature.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 21, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> ...please tell me you're kidding, Dreikoo. Else you're a fucking retard.
> 
> The most Heracross can get out of Def is 273 with a beneficial nature at a base stat of 75.  It is possible for Hera to have low Def.
> 
> Att is 125 base with a 314 max with a hinderning nature.



Serebi said lowest would be 223. I knew 150 sounded way too low...and ya i said the exact same thing about attack i don't get what you mean lol.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 21, 2007)

I think I finally bred a Jolly little lady hera with 31att/31spd. 

Even better, I think I'm finally developing a decent coherent team plan. I'd discuss it and see if people with more knowledge than myself agree, but I doubt I need to be spreading exactly what I plan on doing all around. So cheers to hoping and betting.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Serebi said lowest would be 223. I knew 150 sounded way too low...and ya i said the exact same thing about attack i don't get what you mean lol.



And now in English?

Also, Blindie, that Heracross has a perfect speed stat.

And pass that Hera my way, Mike. :3


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah, that hera's flat perfect in speed and has decent attack for Jolly too, since max neutral is 349.

And stay away from my little hera, davey >O

She might be swarm anyways, though I don't think I mind, since I may choice band her megahorn and try taking a single hit. Got to test that out, I don't know the numbers well enough.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2007)

Perspective said:


> Yeah, that hera's flat perfect in speed and has decent attack for Jolly too, since max neutral is 349.
> 
> And stay away from my little hera, davey >O
> 
> She might be swarm anyways, though I don't think I mind, since I may choice band her megahorn and try taking a single hit. Got to test that out, I don't know the numbers well enough.



Swarm Hera? 

Gross, those things need to be put down the moment they hatch.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 21, 2007)

If she can take one hit, swarm will be awesome if I choice band her megahorn. I think so, anyways, but I may be, and likely am out of the know.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2007)

Swarm is pretty useless if you decide to choiceband her another attack. >.>

Guts is more variable.


----------



## Countach (Apr 21, 2007)

i wonder what six dragons i will use?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2007)

Those that die by Icebeam.


----------



## Countach (Apr 21, 2007)

dont forget about blizzard


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 21, 2007)

And ice punch/ice fang?

For those pretty physical sweepers who probably would have been less troublesome before.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2007)

STFU bitches.

I'm bein' old school here.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Apr 21, 2007)

ok, anyways, did you add me to the list? i didnt' see my name.

EDIT: there it is, thanx you. =D


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 21, 2007)

She was Guts anyways, davey. Just got around to making sure.

31 att, 31 SD, 31 spd all pretty much confirmed with 30-31 variable on all three. Not sure at all on any of the other three stats yet though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 21, 2007)

i don't get how this works exactly


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 21, 2007)

Please elaborate on what you don't get.


----------



## Alcazar (Apr 22, 2007)

Put me down as a maybe. 

I will need to start training/breeding good pokemon since I lost all my good pokemons when I lost my LG game. Once I get a good party I'll definitely join if I make it in time for the first tournament.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah, i got 4 gba versions ready to transfer to diamond/pearl. 1st i just gotta get the national dex. which'll be troublesome. D=


*Spoiler*: __ 



 seeing 150 guys isn't HARD, but it'll take a while, is the problem....


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2007)

Also, scratch me off the list. I won't be willing to spend 40+ Euro on a game the next couple of months.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2007)

*updates list*  

*frees up the entire day to play Diamond*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 22, 2007)

Thin w should put up our Friend Codes next to our names in the first post? Just so who knows who's friend code?

Here's mine:
1761 9145 9872


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2007)

Since we're allowing auto leveling, I was wondering if we could move the tournament up a month (in other words the tourny will take place one month from today)


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Apr 22, 2007)

4854
2914
8539

SOMEONE has to have the game and wanna battle someone with 2 badges. =o

KRAG, i added you, if you wanna face off, i will, as long as we're pretty much on the same level. just pm me.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Since we're allowing auto leveling, I was wondering if we could move the tournament up a month (in other words the tourny will take place one month from today)



Or if you can be patient and wait for June 25th's release of Battle Revolution


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 22, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Since we're allowing auto leveling, I was wondering if we could move the tournament up a month (in other words the tourny will take place one month from today)



Nah, let's keep it a two months. Since most people will probably want to level up to 100, and spend more time on breeding and EV/IV training as usual. Didn't you and a bunch of other people say it wouldn't be fair to shortcut it like that anyway? :amazed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Nah, let's keep it a two months. Since most people will probably want to level up to 100, and spend more time on breeding and EV/IV training as usual. Didn't you and a bunch of other people say it wouldn't be fair to shortcut it like that anyway? :amazed



I still plan to go the normal route of leveling up my team. But that may not be the case for everyone, and it would be hard to determine which people follow the normal route and which do auto-leveling. 

In any case I'll leave the date as is if people still need the two months.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 22, 2007)

i wanna b in, but im waitng for my game to arrive, can i use like old pokes i trained in emerald? once i unlocked the national dex?

or do u have to use sinnoh pokes?


----------



## Omod (Apr 22, 2007)

im in names omod my game is otw in the mail :-D


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2007)

Potential Tournament Brackets:

*32*


or

*64*




Dynamic Dragon said:


> i wanna b in, but im waitng for my game to arrive, can i use like old pokes i trained in emerald? once i unlocked the national dex?
> 
> or do u have to use sinnoh pokes?


Yes, you can use Pokemon from Sapphire, Ruby, Emerald, Fire Red, and Leaf Green via Pal Park. *forgets under what conditions*...damn Srebii's down  

So, put you down as a "Maybe"?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 22, 2007)

put me down as a definite lol, im just waiting for the game 8)

i really want to try the wifi since ive never used it b4 XD


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 22, 2007)

I will have my game in about 2 weeks, is that too long?

If 2 isn't too long, then count me in!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 22, 2007)

Kira...such dedication!!!

What program did you use to do that?


----------



## Xell (Apr 22, 2007)

Is it too late to sign up for this?..


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm on Poke'mon already. ^^

Friend code:
1847-8143-0795  

Add me at will. And yes, I am going into the tournament


----------



## Xell (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, if it's not too late, put me down on the list.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Apr 22, 2007)

ill add you. my code's a few posts above.

pm me if you wanna battle, tho only if you have no more than 2 badges.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Kira...such dedication!!!
> 
> What program did you use to do that?



I used imageready and photoshop. Didn't take me long.



Xell said:


> Is it too late to sign up for this?..


nope

*updates list*


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Apr 22, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I used imageready and photoshop. Didn't take me long.



i noticed that, after seeing the bracket on the right is the one on the left, just flipped.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 22, 2007)

So how is the VOIP in the game? I heard its pretty clear when talking to your friends.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Apr 22, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> So how is the VOIP in the game? I heard its pretty clear when talking to your friends.



Yet to check ><


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Apr 22, 2007)

voip? if it's something with voice, it's goowd. =o


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 22, 2007)

^ Yes VOIP stands for Voice Over IP


Basically its just  the routing of voice conversations over the Internet or through any other IP-based network.

so its good ? thats cool, does the game come with a headset or is that separate? I heard some people got the headset with the game. Probably some bonus or something.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 22, 2007)

Nah it's separate. It costs $14.

But the sound is great, just got done w/ my first WiFi battle. I won!


----------



## slimscane (Apr 22, 2007)

I got Pearl today (I pre-ordered, but they didn't give me a stylus ). I don't know how good I'll be, but could I sign up too?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2007)

^sure thing. *updates*


----------



## Alcazar (Apr 22, 2007)

Just add me to the list too, I'm sure two months will be more than enough time to get my team ready.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 23, 2007)

Can you switch me to a maybe cuz I have to find the Wi-Fi USB.  If I don't get one there's only a few spots on this base where I can actually use some sort of wireless internet.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 23, 2007)

lol ill try to complete the game in under three days X_D i keep doing this forsum reason, then do sidequest later, i always end up completing it with only 3 pokemon X_D

but ill see if it works, i need to check the gym leaders and elite 4


----------



## Amuro (Apr 23, 2007)

put me down as a definite, dhl should be delivering mine sometime today


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 23, 2007)

by wed ill be readt resture me getting 8th bagde

Friend code: 3007 4551 9671


----------



## Azurite (Apr 23, 2007)

I need a DS.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2007)

My friend code: 4381-8460-4041


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

Can i sign up my friend by any chance, he real good but his internet sucks but he'll come here for his match and i'll talk to his oppent. Anyway that's possible?


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Apr 23, 2007)

Uchiha Fury

and kira

i added yer codes. let's battle sometime.


----------



## Patience (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice game.....but ya, two months is A LOT of time to get your team ready(after seeing how fast you lvl up) .

Oh, and my team setup for anyone who cares.

Cranidos - 22
Monferno - 23
Luxio - 22


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Apr 23, 2007)

ALSO, i added everyone here, and ill try to have battles on alot. go ahead and join fer a battle.

as for my guys:

Machoke-29
Prinplup-27
Monferno-30
Grotle-28
Bronzor-31

and i just grabbed my 4th badge.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 23, 2007)

My FC is 2191 4119 4405. Haven't even gotten the 2nd badge yet, so gimme some time before I battle.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a code now 

But I only got a single badge... but I'm getting to it


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 24, 2007)

My FC is in my sig, PM me telling me you've added me so I can add you as well


----------



## Xell (Apr 24, 2007)

Will people be able to watch our battles? Because that'd be great.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Xell said:


> Will people be able to watch our battles? Because that'd be great.



People could record and upload their battles on youtube. I can do it but i've never done if before so i'm not sure how good the quality would be but i'm tecnically sure i'm able to do it.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, plz! 

Upload your fights! I wanna see how you guys play...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

heres my code guyz!
*0043 9297 1674*


----------



## Portaljacker (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm wondering, do Diamond & Pearl come in colored cartridges like the previous games? If so show me a pic please.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

GIR-kun said:


> I'm wondering, do Diamond & Pearl come in colored cartridges like the previous games? If so show me a pic please.



No but the games are incredibly small and they are not visible when in the DS with the exeption of their top so they're just black with the sticker of the game logo.


----------



## Portaljacker (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, oh well. I guess I'm getting Pearl due to the fact that the legendary in it has power over time. Is there a list anywhere with the differences?

Edit: I found one on Serebii. I think I'm getting Diamond, my favourite Gold/Silver guys are there like Larvitar->Tyranitar. I had a level 100 Tyranitar along with a level 100 Typhlosion. I was unstoppable. Until my brother erased that data.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Apr 24, 2007)

4854     2914     8539

add meh, i added just about all of you.


----------



## Alcazar (Apr 24, 2007)

My FC is 4167 0986 7077

add me if you want


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2007)

...put me back on the list. >.>

Sold some games and bought Pokemon Diamond.

I WANT ME SOME POKEMON KIRA


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm only on the third gym, so it will be about 3 weeks before I have my Pal Park team ready and then I can kick all of ya'll asses!!! 

But seriously, my code is 4854 2915 2964.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2007)

I updated the tournament list, however, I have been zoned out playing Diamond and probably left out a few people. *Please check the first page to see if you (and your Friend Code) is on the list.* If your name is not on the list please PM me your name and FC and I'll update the list. 

And the tournament list officially has 32 contestants. We have enough for a full fledge tourny 

Now, hopefully we can get 32 more people for 64. We have a little under 2 months to pull it off 

If not then we might have the tourny cut-off at 32. 



Shalashaska said:


> ...put me back on the list. >.>
> 
> Sold some games and bought Pokemon Diamond.
> 
> I WANT ME SOME POKEMON KIRA



I need to get the Pal Park feature enabled first 

Almost finished with the Sinnoh Pokedex


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 25, 2007)

My code is in my sig :3


----------



## Protoman (inactive) (Apr 25, 2007)

Mine is 3479 9045 0460.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 25, 2007)

mine code is 4940 1924 4029

are we keeping it a 2 months from now?


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 25, 2007)

I think I'm getting a copy later on tonight.

Which one should I get?

Diamond or Pearl?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Apr 25, 2007)

DylanR said:


> I think I'm getting a copy later on tonight.
> 
> Which one should I get?
> 
> Diamond or Pearl?



Pearl. Why? Salamence.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2007)

Hagi said:


> mine code is 4940 1924 4029
> 
> are we keeping it a 2 months from now?



I updated the list. If anyone doesn't see their friend code or name on the list let me know 

And yeah the tourny is still 2 months from now, although I might add a poll later to see how many people would want to see it moved up a month. 

I just realized that using the stylist to add FCs is much easier then using the directional pad 



DylanR said:


> I think I'm getting a copy later on tonight.
> 
> Which one should I get?
> 
> Diamond or Pearl?


Either version is fine. It's all a matter of preference. As usual each version have certain version specific pokemon. So, if there's one version that has the version specific type you wanted then go for it.

*gonna get a new Black DS lite later tonight* 

I just have to remember to enter the SSID key for my router and all the other redundant setups. 

*will but a wireless headset later in the week*

Talking through the mike with other people around made me feel weird. I rather use a headset.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Apr 25, 2007)

ARG! i want a tyranitar.

anyhoo, no time to dilly-dally (damn that's an awesome phrase)

heres a tip for those who bought both versions. when you beat one, find out what you really want final forms of, like, the ones that have to really like you to evolve, and trade those to the other version when it starts. so, i want crobat, i trade zubat to other version. BASICALLY, you pick your team from the get-go, and they all love you by the end.


ill have a blissey, togekiss, and crobat in no time.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 26, 2007)

Friend Code: 2019-6125-9642

Add that after my name since everyone else has 

Remember to PM me with your FC if you add me though!!


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey kira, I have my code in my sig. you can update it ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

Kira code in my sig, please add to first page, thanks


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

*updates front page*

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 26, 2007)

Me! 

3995-2982-1572

And I'm the first on the list too xD


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 26, 2007)

I wanna enter! I have the wifi, headset, and everything! *smiles* 

Err, where do I find the friends code? (seriously, I have no idea...)


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 26, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I wanna enter! I have the wifi, headset, and everything! *smiles*
> 
> Err, where do I find the friends code? (seriously, I have no idea...)



Go downstairs in the Pokemon center where the first gym is, talk to the woman on the right. You'll receive the Pal Pad, in which you can get your friend code, and add other's friend codes


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 26, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Go downstairs in the Pokemon center where the first gym is, talk to the woman on the right. You'll receive the Pal Pad, in which you can get your friend code, and add other's friend codes



It keeps telling me to connect to wifi... I just installed my wifi, but the computer says use wifi settings to connect... (WTF?)

 Err... I'll get back to this thread. (Why can't these things be made with simple people in mind?)


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 26, 2007)

Did you setup WiFi for your DS? You're able to do that on the starting screen of the game, where you select your game-save. If not... well make sure that the USB thing is installed correctly, besides that.... I'm not sure


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

You might need to setuf the ds in order to see your newllyinstalled wifi. Go at the new game continue ect. screen and there the bottom choise is what you might need to configure.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 26, 2007)

How? I went to the start screen on Pokemon Pearl and tried to connect, but one connection came up, it's not mine, someone else's (that's locked) 

What should I do? Do I need to go onto the Nintendo website to start the wifi?


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmm... I'm not using the Nintendo WiFi usb thing, so I really don't know what to tell you. Maybe someone here is and can help, but sorry I can't


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> How? I went to the start screen on Pokemon Pearl and tried to connect, but one connection came up, it's not mine, someone else's (that's locked)
> 
> What should I do? Do I need to go onto the Nintendo website to start the wifi?



More than 1 connections should come up , chose the one that is your own. I don't exactly know how the setuped version of wifi works however cause i use a wirless router that i also use for my PCs so what you have to work with could be different than mine but you can atleast try my advice .


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 26, 2007)

Got it! my code's 1761 9186 3850


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Did i help you at all?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

*updates list once again*


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 26, 2007)

My friend code is:

*1847 8147 1432*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, shit.

I've got to be moving around the first of june, and it turns out that there is no way in hell that I'll be able to afford a computer before the end of july, so it looks like I'll have to miss this. I'll miss the second one too, damn. Even though I'll have a new computer set up by then, I plan on being in san francisco when the second tourney would be, and then hitting colorado for a bit afterwards, so I'll be late by at least a week and a half for even that one.

I've no choice but to inform you that you should go ahead remove my [and via proxy protoman's] entry, though it galls me. And I've been putting so much effort into getting ready. Not to mention the fact that like 250 dollars has been spent over the last couple of weeks, solely in pursuit of participation. Tch. Hindsight's a bitch.

Well, by the third tourney, I should be back in line, and with even more prep, and perhaps even a bit of experience under my belt; though probably even further behind due to missing the tourney.

Eh. Fuckall, sorry for the trouble; I rather dislike being wishy-washy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't sweat it. Life happens. 

Looking forward to the time you'll be able to participate.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 27, 2007)

There's a slight possibility that we'll be able to do some shuffling and could barely catch the deadline and get back in, but I figure that it'd take more of an asshole than myself to hold seats that I don't think I'll be able to show up for, especially when there are people on the waiting list.

So I thought, given how small the possibility, it'd be proper of me to give them up until it turns out otherwise, rather than the other way around. 

I should still be able to stop by here and there for a random match, and maybe to play with a gym leader or eight, but barring the slim odds of me being able to shuffle my money to get a computer in time, there's no way I'd be reliable enough to be any more than a wasted slot towards a likely forfeit, given my then lack of communicative connection.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

you missed me too 8S.... X_DDDD it was a while ago when i said im joining X_D


----------



## El Torero (Apr 27, 2007)

I want to join, but I?m not going to obtain the game until next week


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Perspective said:


> There's a slight possibility that we'll be able to do some shuffling and could barely catch the deadline and get back in, but I figure that it'd take more of an asshole than myself to hold seats that I don't think I'll be able to show up for, especially when there are people on the waiting list.
> 
> So I thought, given how small the possibility, it'd be proper of me to give them up until it turns out otherwise, rather than the other way around.
> 
> I should still be able to stop by here and there for a random match, and maybe to play with a gym leader or eight, but barring the slim odds of me being able to shuffle my money to get a computer in time, there's no way I'd be reliable enough to be any more than a wasted slot towards a likely forfeit, given my then lack of communicative connection.


Well, if you do make it in time they'll probably be a seat open for you, (especially if we have enough interest for a 64 person tourny) 

Always willing to battle you in a random battle 



Dynamic Dragon said:


> you missed me too 8S.... X_DDDD it was a while ago when i said im joining X_D



*adds joo to the list and my pal Pad*



Diego Serrano said:


> I want to join, but I?m not going to obtain the game until next week


The tournament starts June 22nd. Most of us who got the game completed the main storyline in a matter of days. You have plenty of time to catch up if you want.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2007)

Heh. Mike, if you can make it you can have my spot.

Also, sweet honeying is a real fucking bitch. It's more annoying than Zubat, and that's saying something.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd like to join if possible.
I'll post my friend code if I can enter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I'd like to join if possible.
> I'll post my friend code if I can enter.



You're entered. Just remember to post your FC.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2007)

Here it is
Friend code:3222 2069 0663


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Shit i gave everyone the wrong friends code, the one in my sig NOW is right. Sorry.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

lol..*updates the front page*


----------



## Nirvash (Apr 28, 2007)

How does the Elite 4 thing work?

Can someone explain?


----------



## Hyde (Apr 28, 2007)

How. Did. I. Not. See. This...

I HAVE JOINAGE!!! I'm in...


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2007)

*where do i locate my friend cpde?*

is it in the manual or something ^_^?
thx


----------



## Hyde (Apr 28, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> is it in the manual or something ^_^?
> thx



You go and, uh...You go on the menu screen and look at all of the technical stuff and it should tell you...

Damn, I can't wait for my Wii to get back from the Big N...


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2007)

Hyde said:


> You go and, uh...You go on the menu screen and look at all of the technical stuff and it should tell you...
> 
> Damn, I can't wait for my Wii to get back from the Big N...



k thx like wifi settings?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 28, 2007)

You have to have your wifi setup beforehand, then go downstairs in a pkmn center, and enter the wifi room, after which you can check your pal pad [in your key items] for your friend code.


----------



## Hyde (Apr 28, 2007)

Perspective said:


> You have to have your wifi setup beforehand, then go downstairs in a pkmn center, and enter the wifi room, after which you can check your pal pad [in your key items] for your friend code.



Pkmn center? Key items?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Hyde said:


> Pkmn center? Key items?



Yes , you find the code from the game it's not written anywhere it's created once you do certain ingame things (listed above).


----------



## Hyde (Apr 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yes , you find the code from the game it's not written anywhere it's created once you do certain ingame things (listed above).



For the Wii? I thought the friend code came with the Wii...


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Hyde said:


> For the Wii? I thought the friend code came with the Wii...



No , this is a DS game. The wii game will come out on june 25th. The wii will have a different friend code that is for the pokemon battle revolution game , not diamond and pearl. 

Why would the wii have the friend code for the DS game anyways?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2007)

Hyde said:


> For the Wii? I thought the friend code came with the Wii...



No, for the DS and Pokemon Diamond/Pearl

How does the Wii figure into this?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Your guess is as good as mine . 

Misinformation would be my first choise  .


----------



## Hyde (Apr 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No , this is a DS game. The wii game will come out on june 25th. The wii will have a different friend code that is for the pokemon battle revolution game , not diamond and pearl.
> 
> Why would the wii have the friend code for the DS game anyways?



I thought the DS could only go online for up to 100 feet...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

lol if using wirless then yes, but using wi-fi, u can go all over the world 8)


----------



## Hyde (Apr 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol if using wirless then yes, but using wi-fi, u can go all over the world 8)



Oh, okay then...I thought it was going to be a Wii tournament...Those are so much better...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

haha every1s thinking of it, but the wii version wont be out till june 8(


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 28, 2007)

Plus the fact is that you'll have to have the DS game and all that to be good in a tournament on the Wii. And DS's online is global, and you can battle/trade anyone at any time as long as you have a WiFi network in range (same as the Wii) And of course their friend code.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Well i say there should be a wii turnament also . I mean 3rd gen graphics own and it's more cozy to lay back and use the wiimote to battle..

But the DS can go online just like the wii. It can connect and you can play with people all over the world just like how the wii wifi works.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well i say there should be a wii turnament also . I mean 3rd gen graphics own and it's more cozy to lay back and use the wiimote to battle..
> 
> But the DS can go online just like the wii. It can connect and you can play with people all over the world just like how the wii wifi works.



I was already planning a Wii tournament. But since the DS is out we can start with that first.


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 28, 2007)

Count me in, my code is 1847-8196-8940


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

ewhos up for amanify trade anyone pm me


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Will I be able to use my Shaymin  for this tournament? I know it's a Legendary, but it's a weak one (not to mention, oh so adorable and the perfect addition to a team based entirely on 'cuteness' factor)


----------



## mystictrunks (May 1, 2007)

Only "Ubers" are banned. As long as it's not in the lies of Mewtwo,Lugia and so on it should be fine.

I believe the Regi's are legal,so shaymin should be fine.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Only "Ubers" are banned. As long as it's not in the lies of Mewtwo,Lugia and so on it should be fine.
> 
> I believe the Regi's are legal,so shaymin should be fine.



Thanks; do you think I can also pull off my Celebi? (it's so cute!)


----------



## 2Shea (May 1, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Thanks; do you think I can also pull off my Celebi? (it's so cute!)



Nah sorry, I'm pretty certain Celebi is considered an Uber.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 2, 2007)

Can I still sign up for this? And is Lucario allowed?


----------



## foxStick (May 2, 2007)

I would also be interested, though at this point I can't guarantee I'd be able to participate since I am having wi-fi issues.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> Can I still sign up for this? And is Lucario allowed?


Yes and Yes


foxStick said:


> I would also be interested, though at this point I can't guarantee I'd be able to participate since I am having wi-fi issues.



I can put you down as a maybe


----------



## rocklee1234 (May 2, 2007)

if i can get my pokemon up to level fifty i would love to particiapte.


anyone wants to add me to there friend code this is mine


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2007)

rocklee1234 said:


> if i can get my pokemon up to level fifty i would love to particiapte.
> 
> 
> anyone wants to add me to there friend code this is mine



You essentially have until June 22nd. That should be plenty of time if you currently have the game


----------



## rocklee1234 (May 2, 2007)

lol. sweetness. i thought the tourney was starting sometime soon lol. 

maybe we should have cups like they did in pokemon stadium. or do you need to have your team at a certain level to battle wi fi?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2007)

rocklee1234 said:


> lol. sweetness. i thought the tourney was starting sometime soon lol.
> 
> maybe we should have cups like they did in pokemon stadium. or do you need to have your team at a certain level to battle wi fi?



Technically they can be auto-leveled to 100 or 50, if one doesn't feel like leveling them up.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 2, 2007)

Now I have a question, can you explain the Lvl 50 or 100 rule in more detail? Like can they only be lvl 50 or 100 or what?


----------



## huxter (May 2, 2007)

i wanna join! >.<


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> Now I have a question, can you explain the Lvl 50 or 100 rule in more detail? Like can they only be lvl 50 or 100 or what?



There's no real rule. Early on we were debating whether we should make it a lvl 50 or 100 battle. Now, we're leaning towards level 100. So, for those who do not have lvl 100 pokemon by the start of the tournament, they can use the auto-leveling feature, in fact we're asking that the tournament be a lvl100 competition. 



huxter said:


> i wanna join! >.<



Sure. *adds you*


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 2, 2007)

may I join also a question when will this be starting I still need to buy a Wi-Fi USB Connector >.<


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2007)

basye said:


> may I join also a question when will this be starting I still need to buy a Wi-Fi USB Connector >.<



The start date is June 22nd. 

I'll add you and hopefully you'll be able to come into possession of a wi-fi USB adapter by then.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 2, 2007)

yea I should be able to buy it by next week if I ever get payed...


----------



## Spiral Man (May 2, 2007)

damn, i gotta get a ds soon.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 3, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> There's no real rule. Early on we were debating whether we should make it a lvl 50 or 100 battle. Now, we're leaning towards level 100. So, for those who do not have lvl 100 pokemon by the start of the tournament, they can use the auto-leveling feature, in fact we're asking that the tournament be a lvl100 competition.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. *adds you*



Oh okay, so now where is this option at anyways?(sorry the only thing I've done online is World Trade, and trade with friends).


----------



## Masaki (May 3, 2007)

June 22nd?  I have time, then...


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> Oh okay, so now where is this option at anyways?(sorry the only thing I've done online is World Trade, and trade with friends).



That option appears when you meet up with one of you friends from your pal pad (through invitation). You have these options: lvl 50 battle, lvl 100 battle, free battle, and trade.


----------



## rocklee1234 (May 3, 2007)

sign me up . my team will be ready by the tourney time lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2007)

^okay, you're signed up


----------



## Taciturnity (May 3, 2007)

I'm down. Gotta get in my hustle mode!

0129 8284 1760


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 3, 2007)

Kira put my FC next to my name in the list, you know where to find it T_T


----------



## Xell (May 3, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> You didn't get a legal version?
> 
> Getting a real copy would be a good idea.



I was planning to get the real version when it comes out in the UK. I wasn't planning on importing, though I might since this is a pretty fun game.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

Actually, you CAN get online with an illegal version. A mate of mine has been trading on the WiFi thing for ages.


----------



## Xell (May 3, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Actually, you CAN get online with an illegal version. A mate of mine has been trading on the WiFi thing for ages.



Woah! Really? Strange >_<

Well I beat the 1st gym, I go into a pokemon center and go downstairs. I talk to one of the ladies and she says there's no one on my palpad yet, would I like to find out my friend code? So I say yes and go into the room. It says all this crap about setting up the wifi (which I've done already), and I hit yes. The strength comes up as best and in green, but it waits for ages and then says something about an error, etc. :/ So, maybe it's the point I'm at in the game? Or something.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

Xell said:


> Woah! Really? Strange >_<
> 
> Well I beat the 1st gym, I go into a pokemon center and go downstairs. I talk to one of the ladies and she says there's no one on my palpad yet, would I like to find out my friend code? So I say yes and go into the room. It says all this crap about setting up the wifi (which I've done already), and I hit yes. The strength comes up as best and in green, but it waits for ages and then says something about an error, etc. :/ So, maybe it's the point I'm at in the game? Or something.



Sounds to me like the connection you set up your DS to connect with has some problems. What from of connection are you using? Do you have the USB thing for the DS or a wifi router for your PC that you use to connect ?


----------



## 2Shea (May 3, 2007)

The illegal version only can get online w/ certain flashcart things, he may not have the right one.


----------



## Xell (May 3, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Sounds to me like the connection you set up your DS to connect with has some problems. What from of connection are you using? Do you have the USB thing for the DS or a wifi router for your PC that you use to connect ?



I'm using the Nintendo USB WiFi connecter. I can connect to other games (Like Mario Kart DS, etc.).



2Shea said:


> The illegal version only can get online w/ certain flashcart things, he may not have the right one.



This is probably right, since I'm using DS-Xtreme, it wouldn't surprise me if it wouldn't work..


----------



## O-Ren (May 4, 2007)

Sign me up.

FC: 4295 9531 7541


----------



## Pein (May 5, 2007)

sign me up fc 2835-6646-3615


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2007)

*list updated*

Spread the word. We need 23 more entries


----------



## Tenrow (May 6, 2007)

hey, if it's possible, we can try and record the tournament, that way people on youtube can watch


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> hey, if it's possible, we can try and record the tournament, that way people on youtube can watch



Yeah i also had that idea...thing is i doubt everyone has acces to a digital camera like we do so only some battles could be recorded but it's better than nothing i suppose .


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2007)

Well, I for one don't digital video recorder so that would be impossible on my part >_>


----------



## ANBUKage (May 6, 2007)

I'm in, here's my code 3608 7561 3812
i'm looking foward to the fightin's


----------



## Linkaro (May 6, 2007)

alright...I want to join the fight.  But give me more time to raise my PKMN to lv. 50.

FC:  1418-3254-2911


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

Linky is joining.

Hmm, but me down as a maybe.

FC is in my sig.


----------



## Linkaro (May 6, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Linky is joining.
> 
> Hmm, but me down as a maybe.
> 
> FC is in my sig.



but...can u tell me how to put the fc.  I'm having troble.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

Go to your pal pad and input the FC.

Its enter friend code or somthing.


----------



## Linkaro (May 6, 2007)

I got yours.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

Ok I will add you.


----------



## Linkaro (May 6, 2007)

I'll can battle u bu y PKMN is at most 41 (excluding legendary)


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

Ummm, at minimum strenth, my pokemon would anniliate yours due to the level difference -_-.

Get to level 70 then we battle.


----------



## Linkaro (May 6, 2007)

ok....

But I am signing up for the level 50 troney here.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

Ok I will sigh up for the level 100 torny.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2007)

Okay, I have updated the entry list. We still have 20 more spots for the 64 person tourny. Please, let all your friends now about this tourny so participation can increase. 



Linkaro 2.0 said:


> alright...I want to join the fight.  But give me more time to raise my PKMN to lv. 50.
> 
> FC:  1418-3254-2911



Remember, the tourny starts June 22nd and even if you don't get to lvl100 in your raining they can be auto-leveled. That's why we set the lvl to 100, so it really won't matter what level your current pokemon are on.


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

I will sigh up for the level 100 torny.


----------



## Portaljacker (May 6, 2007)

When can you get to the online part of the game so I can see my friend code?


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Beat the first gym, talk to the nurse underground of the pokecenter and she will give you a palpad that lets you register friendcodes and lets you see your own.


----------



## Portaljacker (May 6, 2007)

Cool thanks. I'll have that done soon. It takes me a while to beat gyms because I train up all my guys so they're equal.


----------



## Portaljacker (May 6, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond FC: 4940 2042 0960


----------



## Linkaro (May 6, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Remember, the tourny starts June 22nd and even if you don't get to lvl100 in your raining they can be auto-leveled. That's why we set the lvl to 100, so it really won't matter what level your current pokemon are on.



um...auto-leveled?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> um...auto-leveled?



When you compete against another person, 3 options appear (lvl 50, lvl 100 and free battle)

When you select lvl 50, all pokemon will be automatically set to lvl 50 regardless of their current level (e.g. lvl 45, 100, 92, etc...), same thing goes for lvl 100 battle. 

So, even if all you pokemon we're at lvl 25, if you selected lvl 100 battle, you're pokemon will be level'd up to 100.


----------



## Portaljacker (May 6, 2007)

^That's cool. Did you add me Kira?


----------



## Linkaro (May 6, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> When you compete against another person, 3 options appear (lvl 50, lvl 100 and free battle)
> 
> When you select lvl 50, all pokemon will be automatically set to lvl 50 regardless of their current level (e.g. lvl 45, 100, 92, etc...), same thing goes for lvl 100 battle.
> 
> So, even if all you pokemon we're at lvl 25, if you selected lvl 100 battle, you're pokemon will be level'd up to 100.



...
It's offcial: I will use magikarp for the trony.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2007)

GIR-kun said:


> ^That's cool. Did you add me Kira?



Yeah, I added you


----------



## Homura (May 7, 2007)

Sign me up for the level 100's


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 7, 2007)

Can I please get signed up for the Level 100 battles?

Quick question...we can't have duplicate items!?
Cause I have Leftovers on a majority of my team.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 7, 2007)

Would it be okay if I advertise this on a thread on Serebii, I know a few people that might want to join.

And I can draw up a tornament tree if you want using the BF tornament tree.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Sign me up for the level 100's



sure.



Duy Nguyen said:


> Can I please get signed up for the Level 100 battles?
> 
> Quick question...we can't have duplicate items!?
> Cause I have Leftovers on a majority of my team.



Yes, you can.

Yeah, we decided to use duplicate items, in order to foster a bit of variety. 
I also have half a dozen left-overs, but it forces me to be a bit more creative in choosing other items that best support my team. 



.:xAragonx:. said:


> Would it be okay if I advertise this on a thread on Serebii, I know a few people that might want to join.
> 
> And I can draw up a tornament tree if you want using the BF tornament tree.



~Sure, if you won't get in trouble for doing so.

~Yeah, you can draw up a tourny tree, although I did create a tourny bracket over a month ago. You can still make the tourny tree and I'll choose which one looks better.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 7, 2007)

This is just a beta, I will probably add more slots.



Would the tornament be divided in blocks.


----------



## zell 2 (May 7, 2007)

tell me how you steup the wifi and I will be happy to participate


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> This is just a beta, I will probably add more slots.
> 
> 
> 
> Would the tornament be divided in blocks.



Your design looks better than mines and yes, there will be blocks. Here's what I'm looking for:

The final 4 will be the elite 4, so let's make sure people are aware of it.


----------



## zell 2 (May 7, 2007)

tell me how to setup the wifi and i'll join


----------



## Silent Storm (May 7, 2007)

Ok I will try to make them like that.

The 64 man/woman tornament might need to work differently due to the tree.

Becuase of the structure of te tree, we might need to split it into a 16 man/woman tornament and the winner becomes the champon of that block which will be considered an elite four member.

That I can work with.

32 man/woman will be a bit iffy in terms of editing. Is there any need for an 32 man tornament or is it a back up just incase we don't get enough people.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Ok I will try to make them like that.
> 
> The 64 man/woman tornament might need to work differently due to the tree.
> 
> ...




In regard to the 64 tourny block, I was planning on having 4 (16 man/tournament)blocks. And the winner of each block will participate in the final 4 tournament, but as an added bonus they are the defacto *Elite 4*.

The winner of the final 4 tournament will be the champion.

So, essentially the winner of A Block will face the winner of B Block, and the Winner of C Block will face the Winner of D Block. The winners of those two matches will face each other in the championship.

The 32 man/woman tournament block would be used if there isn't enough interest to fill out the 64 man/woman roster.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 7, 2007)

Ok so hopefully if 64 people join then the only editing done would be only add names and stuff like that.

I could just duplicate the tree 3 more times if you know what I mean.

Actually, I might have though of a way to do the 32 man/woman tree.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Ok so hopefully if 64 people join then the only editing done would be only add names and stuff like that.
> 
> I could just duplicate the tree 3 more times if you know what I mean.
> 
> Actually, I might have though of a way to do the 32 man/woman tree.



Duplicating the tree 3 times is exactly what I did with the bracket which was originally a 16 man/woman bracket


----------



## Silent Storm (May 7, 2007)

Ok want me to wip up a banlist of what we can and can not use.

Edit - Ah what the hell


The following are not to be used in any team.

Mewtwo
Wobbafett
Ho-Oh
Lugia
Dialga
Palkia
Giranta
Groundon
Kyogre
Rayquaza
Darkai
Wynaut
Regigigas
Latios with soul dew
Latias with soul dew
deoxys
arceus


----------



## mew42003 (May 7, 2007)

ill sign up.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 7, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Ok want me to wip up a banlist of what we can and can not use.
> 
> Edit - Ah what the hell
> 
> ...



Latios and Latias aren't that strong. Replace them with soul dew instead. Also you forgot mew celebi deoxys and arceus.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 7, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Latios and Latias aren't that strong. Replace them with soul dew instead. Also you forgot mew celebi deoxys and arceus.



Ok I will add deoxys.

Who here would have arceus without cheating.

Celebi has 7 weaknesses.

And mew is not wort it.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 7, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Ok I will add deoxys.
> 
> Who here would have arceus without cheating.
> 
> ...



Mew and celebi are concidered ubers. And if you add darkrai which is in the same boat as arceus why not add arceus too?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2007)

I usually err on the side of excluding legendaries all together along with Wobbafett and Wynaut. Not sure why someone would be dead set on using a mew or celebi to begin with.


----------



## 2Shea (May 7, 2007)

I think we should just exclude the Ubers, after all there are a few legendaries that are just on par w/ regular pokes, and I would see no problem w/ using them.


----------



## Pein (May 7, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Ok want me to wip up a banlist of what we can and can not use.
> 
> Edit - Ah what the hell
> 
> ...



ok i may sound stupid for not knowing this but why is wobbafett on that list?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 7, 2007)

Wobba can kill nearly all pokemon, with its ability to lock them in their own moves and counter/mirrior coat them into oblivion.

Also he has high HP and defence, very high aswell.


----------



## Pein (May 7, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Wobba can kill nearly all pokemon, with its ability to lock them in their own moves and counter/mirrior coat them into oblivion.
> 
> Also he has high HP and defence, very high aswell.



and here i was disregarding him as a crap pokemon im such a retard


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2007)

I'd have to add Mew and Celebi, just due to the fact that I'm a bit concerned with hacked pokemon, and I get a little suspicious with people using mew and celebi (two pokemon which aren't suppose to be common on these shores). 



> Mewtwo
> Wobbafett
> Ho-Oh
> Lugia
> ...


----------



## Portaljacker (May 7, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that's the list of characters that aren't allowed? Also, sign me up for the level 100 tourny, it's the 22nd right? That sounds like a good day because it's a bit after my tests. I hope it's note the day I go to get my report card though. Also, are Darkrai, Shaymin and Arceus impossible to get without cheating?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 7, 2007)

Ok, mew and celebi are added.

And is Heatran considered uber.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2007)

GIR-kun said:


> So that's the list of characters that aren't allowed? Also, sign me up for the level 100 tourny, it's the 22nd right? That sounds like a good day because it's a bit after my tests. I hope it's note the day I go to get my report card though. Also, are Darkrai, Shaymin and Arceus impossible to get without cheating?



Yes, the tourny starts on the 22nd and Darkrai, Shaymin and Arceus are event only pokemon and aren't out at the moment, so, I'd be shocked if anyone had it, because it meant it's most likely hacked in some form.



.:xAragonx:. said:


> Ok, mew and celebi are added.
> 
> And is Heatran considered uber.




I haven't checked it's stats, but for now, I would put it on the ban list until shown otherwise.


----------



## exmorte (May 7, 2007)

Ahh just curious, are you guys going to ban certain moves, like OHKO, and Double Team?

And are we using sleep clause as well? (That one is kinda dumb imho)


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2007)

Is it too late for me to join?


----------



## Linkaro (May 7, 2007)

no.  You are welcome to join.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2007)

exmorte said:


> Ahh just curious, are you guys going to ban certain moves, like OHKO, and Double Team?
> 
> And are we using sleep clause as well? (That one is kinda dumb imho)



I've heard those points being brought up in other tournaments, but haven't made a decision on that; although, I would be a bit scared of anything that had one of those OHKO moves with Calm Mind :S 



BlackSmoke said:


> Is it too late for me to join?



You're free to apply until all the slots are filled up or June 22nd (whichever comes first)


----------



## Linkaro (May 7, 2007)

btw, put me as Linkaro, not Linkaro 2.0


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 8, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yes, the tourny starts on the 22nd and Darkrai, Shaymin and Arceus are event only pokemon and aren't out at the moment, so, I'd be shocked if anyone had it, because it meant it's most likely hacked in some form.





Err, let's have a 'hypothetical' situation. Say I have a Shaymin (which has pretty  low stats, but who cares, since it's sooo adorable) and I use it in the torny... would I get disqualified? 

Oh, and where does Shiny Pokemon fall into this? Is it true that they have better stats?


----------



## Lazybook (May 8, 2007)

no that is a myth


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Err, let's have a 'hypothetical' situation. Say I have a Shaymin (which has pretty  low stats, but who cares, since it's sooo adorable) and I use it in the torny... would I get disqualified?


*If* it's on the ban list then that would be a direct breach. That's why we're working on the ban list right now, so people will avoid getting banned. 

And it's technically not out yet unless it's from AR then I would suspect it, because it would be hard to determine whether or not it's stats we're tampered with in the first place. 



> Oh, and where does Shiny Pokemon fall into this? Is it true that they have better stats?


big myth.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 8, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yes, you can.
> 
> Yeah, we decided to use duplicate items, in order to foster a bit of variety.
> I also have half a dozen left-overs, but it forces me to be a bit more creative in choosing other items that best support my team.



So....is that a yes?
I can use duplicate items?


----------



## Tenrow (May 8, 2007)

I honestly feel that Wobbofet w/Leftovers should be banned from this, simply due to the uber cheapness of it all.

One more thing we need to factor in. Scheduling time, since not all of us are on the same time frame.


----------



## El Torero (May 8, 2007)

Crap. The game will arrive in Europe in July (maybe end of June)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> I honestly feel that Wobbofet w/Leftovers should be banned from this, simply due to the uber cheapness of it all.
> 
> One more thing we need to factor in. Scheduling time, since not all of us are on the same time frame.



About the time...it was said that both participants would decide on the time between em ahead of schedule and that if one fails to show it counts as a loss. What will be done when two people can't come to an agreement over available hours is indeed qurious though.


----------



## Homura (May 8, 2007)

This maybe a dumb question but why is Wobbofet banned? I don't know since I never use that pokemon.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> This maybe a dumb question but why is Wobbofet banned? I don't know since I never use that pokemon.



Someone asked this exact same question on the previous page and it was answered there too.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Ok, mew and celebi are added.
> 
> *And is Heatran considered uber*.



heatran is pretty much an uber, its range of attacks are quite hefty, also it has high base points from 90+ its defensive stats are prety impressive too, let alone it having 130 base points for its s.atk

but it really isnt a threat since its biggest weakness is ground types, which most people have in theyre attack polls


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> So....is that a yes?
> I can use duplicate items?



My mistake, I meant we decided *not* to use duplicate items. 

And as for scheduling the time for battles, I decided to leave that up to the competitors, since they will be the ones to battle. They will have about 24 hours from the start date of each round to choose what time works for them. So, it requires compromise between the two competitors.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 8, 2007)

So the competitors choose who they fight, or do you.

If that is so, could you or the competitors PM me their match ups before so I will complete the torney tree and they should POM after their match so I can advance them.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> So the competitors choose who they fight, or do you.
> 
> If that is so, could you or the competitors PM me their match ups before so I will complete the torney tree and they should POM after their match so I can advance them.



Kira will randomly make the machups i think.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> So the competitors choose who they fight, or do you.
> 
> If that is so, could you or the competitors PM me their match ups before so I will complete the torney tree and they should POM after their match so I can advance them.



I will be conducting a double-random drawing once all the slots are filled up. 

Each tourny slot will be given an individual identifier, so a name will be drawn as well as a tourny slot (e.g. Kira; B-14; --> Kira, B Block, spot 14)


----------



## Suigetsu (May 8, 2007)

havent played a pokemon game since Gold and Silver, those where good times yeah.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> I honestly feel that Wobbofet w/Leftovers should be banned from this, simply due to the uber cheapness of it all.
> 
> One more thing we need to factor in. Scheduling time, since not all of us are on the same time frame.



If you know how to handle it not really....its  just annoying say i started with salamence they have wobbuffet just use a stat up move like DD(Dragon dance)
after the encore end u basically 1 hit kill the thing b4 it gets a chance to counter lol where do i sign up for the tourney?


Ohhhhhhh Dreikoo u got a porygon Z ???


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> If you know how to handle it not really....its  just annoying say i started with salamence they have wobbuffet just use a stat up move like DD(Dragon dance)
> after the encore end u basically 1 hit kill the thing b4 it gets a chance to counter lol where do i sign up for the tourney?
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhh Dreikoo u got a porygon Z ???



Hell yeah....the little bugger owns...he has a choise band-like ability if you use normal attacks and now tri attack is special and he can have more than 400 Sattack so....you get the picture  .


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Hell yeah....the little bugger owns...he has a choise band-like ability if you use normal attacks and now tri attack is special and he can have more than 400 Sattack so....you get the picture  .



Thats good news cause on netbattle i had a special atacking porgon2 which was useable now ill make a Z in real life thing is gonna own  where did ya get the part to evovle it?   We should battle sometime soon say friday?


----------



## Tenrow (May 8, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> If you know how to handle it not really....its  just annoying say i started with salamence they have wobbuffet just use a stat up move like DD(Dragon dance)
> after the encore end u basically 1 hit kill the thing b4 it gets a chance to counter lol where do i sign up for the tourney?
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhh Dreikoo u got a porygon Z ???



It's not only that, when you think about it, if 2 people use wobbuffet, then that battle will last for hours.


----------



## Portaljacker (May 8, 2007)

Are there any online aps to make those trainer cards?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2007)

GIR-kun said:


> Are there any online aps to make those trainer cards?



Yeah, but their account has been suspended :S 

narcisstic personality disorder


----------



## Linkaro (May 8, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> If you know how to handle it not really....its  just annoying say i started with salamence they have wobbuffet just use a stat up move like DD(Dragon dance)
> after the encore end u basically 1 hit kill the thing b4 it gets a chance to counter



but then I can use wobbuffet to use Destiney Bond.


----------



## Portaljacker (May 8, 2007)

Damn that would have been useful.


----------



## Linkaro (May 9, 2007)

yes it would...now give me your friend code!


----------



## Ha-ri (May 9, 2007)

Are the Starters from different regions allowed?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> Are the Starters from different regions allowed?



Of course. The only ones not allowed will be those on the ban list


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2007)

GIR-kun said:


> Are there any online aps to make those trainer cards?



lol i made mines from scratch pretty much. I made my trainer sprite from a sasuke one i edited ;p then i had some green background of tress and edited that >.> ............................................................anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> but then I can use wobbuffet to use Destiney Bond.



I'd be fater and hit u b4 u have to use destiny bond b4 the opponent based on ur own speed ....
Edit : Sorry for double post um @ drekooo oh i c cant u used that like conversion move and change porygon zs type to like an ice type if he has ice beam and like use that? or do u use like a uber powerful tri atk or hyperbeam? On the porygon Z


----------



## Portaljacker (May 9, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> yes it would...now give me your friend code!


I actually meant about what Kira posted right before you.


----------



## Serp (May 9, 2007)

can u explain to me the elite 4 set up and gyms , will we be acting as the elite four and will there be online gyms of any kind.


----------



## Sasugay (May 9, 2007)

Sooooo.....do I just like say I want to Participate and you add me to the list? In that case I want to participate. I'll edit this to add my Friend Code.

Edit: My friend code is 2191-4112-4337


----------



## Linkaro (May 9, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> This can be countered too...encore doesn't always last a set # of turns and even after the first DD mence will be faster than wob so you'll start using Dbond 1-2 turns before encore ends...well Dbond only has 5 PP (who'd use PP up on a wob...that thing is a killer anyways...better use em on another poke) so if the opponent just keeps using DD till he counts you used all 5 of your Dbonds your strategy won't do you much good . (he'd have maxed out attack and speed so even if you swich out...you're most likelly done for the day unless that mence has moves that could be walled by a poke you happen to have and that's a mad coincidence)



um....what about PP Up?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Sooooo.....do I just like say I want to Participate and you add me to the list? In that case I want to participate. I'll edit this to add my Friend Code.
> 
> Edit: My friend code is 2191-4112-4337



Okay



Serpentious said:


> can u explain to me the elite 4 set up and gyms , will we be acting as the elite four and will there be online gyms of any kind.



Well, for the initial tournament, the elite 4 will be chosen from the final 4 participants.


The Elite 4 challenge rules are posted on the first post of this thread.
Gym Rules differ from gym to gym, but essentially each gym leader will have a set of guidelines for their matches. And we're still working on possible creating badges for each gym leader 

The Gym Leader thread can be found here:

You might be able to find something in this particular thread.


----------



## Sasugay (May 9, 2007)

Alright, may I make a request? I know the answer will be no but...can we use the legendaries with base stats of 100. Those ones usually suck. (No offense to anyone who likes them) But those legendaries are only there to be rare, not to be strong. I understand Groudon, Kyogre and all the other ones but why ban pokemn like Celebi and mew? They don't have a really big advantage at all.


----------



## arkrever (May 9, 2007)

I wanna join the torny

Name: ATES
F code: 0774 0867 0957


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Alright, may I make a request? I know the answer will be no but...can we use the legendaries with base stats of 100. Those ones usually suck. (No offense to anyone who likes them) But those legendaries are only there to be rare, not to be strong. I understand Groudon, Kyogre and all the other ones but why ban pokemn like Celebi and mew? They don't have a really big advantage at all.


Because like I mentioned before there aren't many people who have a Mew and Celebi and those who do are usually suspect (AR or GS). Now if there's a way of determining whether someone's stats were not altered then let me know, if not it's better to make a blanket policy.



arkrever said:


> I wanna join the torny
> 
> Name: ATES
> F code: 0774 0867 0957



*adds you*


----------



## Sasugay (May 9, 2007)

Huh, well I don't really have a way of knowing but I have 2 mews. One I traded with Hikaru and the other I got from a Nintendo event. (Fire Red) Both of them are 100. I realized that a fairly trained Mew has around 200 or 30o stats. Mainly in the defensie stats. That's his speciality. So I guess I can't use my Mew, and my only chance of winning is trading all my 100s from my Fire Red. Which I don't want to do.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Huh, well I don't really have a way of knowing but I have 2 mews. One I traded with Hikaru and the other I got from a Nintendo event. (Fire Red) Both of them are 100. I realized that a fairly trained Mew has around 200 or 30o stats. Mainly in the defensie stats. That's his speciality. So I guess I can't use my Mew, and my only chance of winning is trading all my 100s from my Fire Red. Which I don't want to do.


when you say 100, you mean level, right? If that's the case Diamond and Pearl allows for auto-leveling, so even if your pokemon is at level 60 for example, they'll be level'd up to 100 for the battle.


----------



## Sasugay (May 9, 2007)

Yeah I know but I don't think the stats change. Mainly because I fought a Torterra online and beat him with my Empoleon in one hit, I used Surf. I realized that in that person's game their Torterra was 30 smethin' and my Empoleon was 75. I think it just says 100. If it actually changes th stats then I do have a chance.


----------



## Nico (May 9, 2007)

1. Kira you need to get on msn sometime and discuss with other Gym Leaders

2. I believe there should be banned attacks, such as 1 hit ko attacks and evasion rising attacks. 

3. I believe Jirachi should be on the ban list.


----------



## Sasugay (May 9, 2007)

Personally, I beleive that if Mew is on the Ban List (Which he is) So should Sheimi. And any other legendaries. I understand the other legendaries but why the 100 base stat ones. I understand as you've stated it's just that...I want my Mew to participate.


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Alright, may I make a request? I know the answer will be no but...can we use the legendaries with base stats of 100. Those ones usually suck. (No offense to anyone who likes them) But those legendaries are only there to be rare, not to be strong. I understand Groudon, Kyogre and all the other ones but why ban pokemn like Celebi and mew? They don't have a really big advantage at all.



^yea they should be allowed my iv bred pkmn will rape them  

Ill join just look at my sig shit too add me OK?


----------



## 2Shea (May 9, 2007)

The fact is that there is a set list of Uber pokes, if we go into certain ones stats not leveled up and such, it gets too technical. It's best to just keep the base list, the one which we already have.

I'm sure all the other gym leaders and tournament organizers agree.


----------



## Nico (May 9, 2007)

Sheimi is really not available yet and also it does not have a varied movepool unlike most of the other Legendaries.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2007)

Nico said:


> 1. Kira you need to get on msn sometime and discuss with other Gym Leaders
> 
> 2. I believe there should be banned attacks, such as 1 hit ko attacks and evasion rising attacks.
> 
> 3. I believe Jirachi should be on the ban list.



1. MSN and I never get along, but I'll give it a try.

2. That's been mentioned before and will have to be discussed before the tournament starts. I too believe that should be banned.

3. Yes, I agree



Sasugay said:


> Personally, I beleive that if Mew is on the Ban List (Which he is) So should Sheimi. And any other legendaries. I understand the other legendaries but why the 100 base stat ones. I understand as you've stated it's just that...I want my Mew to participate.



I agree with you.... Sheimi isn't even out yet legally. If someone has it, then they used AR and that's a bannable offense in itself. 
I've mentioned many times that *I want all legendaries banned*, some people may not agree with me, but that's my stance. Believe me, I'm trying to make sure that all legendaries will be excluded. But for now, the ban list is what it is...*for now*



BlackSmoke said:


> ^yea they should be allowed my iv bred pkmn will rape them
> 
> Ill join just look at my sig shit too add me OK?



Ok. 



Sasugay said:


> Yeah I know but I don't think the stats change. Mainly because I fought a Torterra online and beat him with my Empoleon in one hit, I used Surf. I realized that in that person's game their Torterra was 30 smethin' and my Empoleon was 75. I think it just says 100. If it actually changes th stats then I do have a chance.



Stats do change unless you cam explain how my level 15 (autolevel'd to 100) Spiritomb was able to finish off my little sisters lvl 100 machamp in 2 hits O__o


----------



## Sasugay (May 9, 2007)

Alright, well then I guess I'll just make my team what it was going to be...but take out the legendaries.


----------



## Linkaro (May 9, 2007)

check the ban list.   All (and Wobb) are banned.  Semi is debataable.


----------



## 2Shea (May 10, 2007)

I think that current list is fine....



> Mewtwo
> Wobbafett
> Ho-Oh
> Lugia
> ...



Ofcourse with whatever new ones that need to be added or whatever, but besides that... yeah I think that list will be perfect ^^


----------



## Homura (May 10, 2007)

I don't see Raikou on the list (unless I'm blind). So does that mean I can use it in the tournament?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 10, 2007)

^I don't think Raikou is banned and there shouldn't be a need to do so.

I have a question...are we banning Double Team?
It's a highly debatable discussion and a majority of the players would agree on it, but iono about you guys and how you are running this tournament.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 10, 2007)

Ok to clear some things up.

Mewtwo is an uber because of his high SP and speed.

Wobbafett is an uber because it can lock you in your own move and kill you with

Ho-Oh is a uber due to his very hight attack stats

Lugia is an uber due to his very high stats

Dialga is an uber due to the same reason

Palkia is an uber due to the same reason

Giranta, the same

Groundon, the same

Kyogre, tha same

Rayquaza, very high speed and very high attack power

Darkai, the same

Wynaut, smae as wobbafett

Regigigas due to the fact that you obnly have 5 turns to kill him, and if you do not, you are dead.

Latios attack with soul dew skyrockets


Latias attack with soul dew skyrockets

Deoxys, wh should I even explain
Arceus, no comment -_-

Mew is a debatable pokemon

Celebi is not an uber die to his 7 weaknesses

Jirachi is not an uber due to its limited movepool

Heatran is not an uber due to his type, he is his own weakness

and all the other legandarys are not uber, no matter how much you say they are, they are not.


----------



## Nico (May 10, 2007)

Ubers are very debatable. It's not also it's stats, but what attacks it can learn with those stats and also it's strong point and weakness.

Jirachi has a very good movepool to be honest.

Celebi has the stats....


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

Nico said:


> Ubers are very debatable. It's not also it's stats, but what attacks it can learn with those stats and also it's strong point and weakness.
> 
> Jirachi has a very good movepool to be honest.
> 
> Celebi has the stats....



Actually i thikn both jirachi and celebi have the same stats...it's just that celebi doesnt' have a signature attack (unless you count heal bell which was new for the G/S/C generation )like other legends.


----------



## foxStick (May 10, 2007)

Screw it... Sign me up, I'll find a way to get connected.


----------



## Sasugay (May 10, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Ok to clear some things up.
> 
> Mewtwo is an uber because of his high SP and speed.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU! I mean come one, can you honestly say that Moltres has an advantage over a Charizard? HELL NO! I think those crappy trios that are in like every game should be aloud. And ones like Mew should be aloud. A Mew is...pretty much an even fight with an Alakazam. But I disagree with Regigigas. He's the worst of the Regis. Why ban him? If ya don't kill him in 5 turns it's a fight. I could wait 5 turns then let a wild Regigigas hit me, it'd take him about.....20 turns to actually kill my guys....and if I were using any of my ghost types....he wouldn't kill me at all. Cuz like only one of his attacks could hit me then. I think it's like stomp or something like that.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 10, 2007)

Regigigas.

Focus on attack, defence and speed evs.

Fire punch
Ice punch
Thuder Punch
*Random move*

With this, the regi king can last five turns then can basically kill you.
Mew is banned becuase it is very rare to get, same with celebi.

Anyways, celebi is 4x weakness to fire and bug, it is not uber, ubers have to have less weaknesses and good resistance, celebi does not have that.
Jirachi should be on the list because it is very rare to get. 
Jirachi's moveset could be good but is still limited.

So Heatran should be off the list because it has a weakness to water and ground and figting, ground is 4x weakness to him and water is 4x weakness to him, fighting is 2x-4x weakness, also the fact that it is a fire/steel duel type dosnt really help him much. Hell his base stats are laughable to an extent.

The reason I did not include heatran when I created the list was becuase I never had it nor seen so I knew nothing about it, I have seen what the regi king can do and it should be banned. Heatran can get killed by the likes of swampert and salamence, ubers need to be killed by ubers so they are banned, mew and celebi are banned because of their rarity so is jirachi.

Duplicate moves are banned so no multiples of leftovers, it is to ensure a variety, no cheated pokemon for obvious reasons, pal parked pokemon are allowed though.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Regigigas.
> 
> Focus on attack, defence and speed evs.
> 
> ...



I don't get why pokemon like celebi and mew and jirachi have to be banned because they're hard to obtain. All other pokemon were banned because of their stats or how they battle (wobafette). It's a double standard to also ban pokemon that are just harder for one to get when we usually ban only strong pokemon for game balance purposses. It just doesn't make sence. Once could complain that because he only has D/P we should ban all older gen pokes because he can't get em...that would make just about as much sence as banning mew celebi and jirachi based or rairity.

Hell if they're so rare i doubt there would be more than 5 people who'll use either of em total.


----------



## Sasugay (May 10, 2007)

I agree, besides I got my Jirachi from a Bonus Disk that I ot for preordering Coliseum. I got Mew because there was a Nintendo Event for Fire Red and Leaf Green here in Michigan and I went. It was at a Toys R Us. And the rarity doesn't really mean anything in the stats and moves. Jirachi isn't like a god. Nor is Mew. Celebi is like almost as bad as Heatran....worse actually.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Now if there's a way of determining whether someone's stats were not altered then let me know, if not it's better to make a blanket policy.



It's actually quite simple; purely basic math.  There's a limit of EV points/  base stat points a Pokemon can obtain; for obvious reasons; it's 510, I think.  If the stats are over the limit, then the Pokemon is pulling a Barry Bonds; fortunately, most do not hack their stats.  

You see, Nintendo actually keeps a close eye on the stats, as opposed to the Pokemon (So if you have all shinny Mews, Nintendo could care less, if you have a stat inflated Pidgey; they're watching you like the RIAA) 

Going on WiFi with your 'juiced' Pokemon is extremely risky, if caught, they'll turn your whole party into bad eggs (which is a likely scenario) 

BTW, most hacked Pokemon have gawd-awful stats, those Mewtwos and Enteis really only serve the purpose as a status symbols; A Raticate can destroy an AR legendary.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

i want to use my jirachi too 8( i got mine from pokemon channel as a bonus ><.... ah well, ban if u must. if thres something to b banned i'd say ban the OUs, or limit them to 1 per team. almost every1s team consists of OUs, its kinda boring really, like theres no strat behind it and its an easy win 8(


----------



## Silent Storm (May 11, 2007)

Heh don't look at me, I did not want them banned, Kira did =/.

I will try and get them off.

Eidt - Crescelia added, it is just a mirrior lugia without whirlwind.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i want to use my jirachi too 8( i got mine from pokemon channel as a bonus ><.... ah well, ban if u must. if thres something to b banned i'd say ban the OUs, or limit them to 1 per team. almost every1s team consists of OUs, its kinda boring really, like theres no strat behind it and its an easy win 8(



I totally agree with this. The limit could be 2 per team though.

And a rule that we should stick with the same team throughout the entire tourney too.


----------



## Portaljacker (May 11, 2007)

hey I just found out that the three legendaries obtained through events will be obtained instantly through mystery gift. 
Now how does mystery gift work in this game? Can it work online?


----------



## Linkaro (May 12, 2007)

uh......OUs?


----------



## 2Shea (May 12, 2007)

Over Used. I.E. Tyranitar, Salamence etc.


----------



## Linkaro (May 12, 2007)

u mean those that can learn and master different element powers?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 12, 2007)

No, pokemon that everyone and thier mom use.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> I totally agree with this. The limit could be 2 per team though.
> 
> And a rule that we should stick with the same team throughout the entire tourney too.



yeah 2 for 6-team battles, 1 for 3-team battles.


----------



## Serp (May 12, 2007)

im only just finally getting the game (my ebay was messed) i would like to join but i dont think i can get them to the right level in time so would there be a next  tournment or a lower level tourny


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2007)

Game auto-levels to 100 if needed.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> And a rule that we should stick with the same team throughout the entire tourney too.



I disagree with this. What benefit is to this? It's not like everyone's teams would be announced so that people could plan against em and it restricts creativity and fun of the participants.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I disagree with this. What benefit is to this? It's not like everyone's teams would be announced so that people could plan against em and it restricts creativity and fun of the participants.



*agrees*

It's way too predictable and easy IMO. You're suppose to be versatile and adjust your strenghts as needed during the tournament. Their has to be an air of unpredictability and strategy and limiting it to one team defeats that purpose. 


*remembers getting pretty pissed @ Satoshi for using the same 6 damn pokemon during the Hoenn league*  xDD


----------



## Magic (May 12, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Regigigas.
> 
> Focus on attack, defence and speed evs.
> 
> ...




Your an idiot do you see heatrans stats its uber case closed while celebi and d jirachi are not.... why train regigigas u cant use it anyhow >.> i caught mines purely for fun im not gonna use it comepetively... Make the tournament like netbattle rules ssshhhh celebi ,jirachi ,mew  legal...jeez kira my pkmn can rape those things ez anyhow


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Your an idiot do you see heatrans stats its uber case closed while celebi and d jirachi are not.... why train regigigas u cant use it anyhow >.> i caught mines purely for fun im not gonna use it comepetively... Make the tournament like netbattle rules ssshhhh celebi ,jirachi ,mew  legal...jeez kira my pkmn can rape those things ez anyhow



.......THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Silent Storm (May 12, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Your an idiot do you see heatrans stats its uber case closed while celebi and d jirachi are not.... why train regigigas u cant use it anyhow >.> i caught mines purely for fun im not gonna use it comepetively... Make the tournament like netbattle rules ssshhhh celebi ,jirachi ,mew  legal...jeez kira my pkmn can rape those things ez anyhow



For starters don't call me an idiot.
Also I should be calling you the idiot for hopw you worded it, you could have said it a peaceful respectable way but from the looks of it, I think you are a tard.

Heatran would have been better if it wasn't a fire/steel pokemon, with his weakness he can lose to the likes of salamence, charizard even if you know how to play.

Also, if you know how to use regigigas, he will be considered uber due to the fact that you have to kill him in 5 turns.

I said many times I will try to get Celebi, jirachi and mew off the list so why are you picking on that.

Learn to word your post properly then maybe I will take you seriously, but for now, I cannot due to the rubbish you have jsut posted.


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> For starters don't call me an idiot.
> Also I should be calling you the idiot for hopw you worded it, you could have said it a peaceful respectable way but from the looks of it, I think you are a tard.
> 
> Heatran would have been better if it wasn't a fire/steel pokemon, with his weakness he can lose to the likes of salamence, charizard even if you know how to play.
> ...



I could be wrong but I thought, depending on your Gender, a Heatran could have an Ability that makes him immune to fire type.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 12, 2007)

I know nothing about that, the therory could be wrong.

He takes regular damage to fire.


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

I'm pretty sure females get it. I'm also pretty sure that a Female Heatran is rare. Mainly because all the Heatran's I've seen were male. (I kept resetting my DS cuz I was running out of Ultra and Dusk balls)

EDIT: Serebi says that Hetran has Flash Fire...No matter the gender. It says Flash fire  makes him immune to Fire moves and powers up his fire moves ( Not exact words and I couldv'e interpreted it wrong.)


----------



## Silent Storm (May 12, 2007)

Its a 50/50 chance of getting a female or male, I had to soft reset 5 times to get a male.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I'm pretty sure females get it. I'm also pretty sure that a Female Heatran is rare. Mainly because all the Heatran's I've seen were male. (I kept resetting my DS cuz I was running out of Ultra and Dusk balls)
> 
> EDIT: Serebi says that Hetran has Flash Fire...No matter the gender. It says Flash fire  makes him immune to Fire moves and powers up his fire moves ( Not exact words and I couldv'e interpreted it wrong.)



Yes i confirm that female heatrans get the flashfire ability that makes em absorb fire and incriese their fire power if hit by fire. Still a charizard knowing earthquake could prolly kill it anyways .

And heatran has good stats but gets x4 dmg from the most common type of attack among sweepers thus he isn't that much of an uber. Not that mew jirachi and epsecially celebi are...


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

I personally think SHE is an uber....unless you pull out a water type...ouch!


----------



## Silent Storm (May 12, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> And heatran has good stats but gets x4 dmg from the most common type of attack among sweepers thus he isn't that much of an uber. Not that mew jirachi and epsecially celebi are...



Thanks for saying that, unlike the rude person, you said it in a respectable manner.

I repeat, I am trying to get mew celecvi and jirachi of the list


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I personally think SHE is an uber....unless you pull out a water type...ouch!



You miss the point....whatever type the pokemon it fights is , if it knows earthquake (most good ones do) heatran is dead in 1 shot.

 Something that can under such common circumstances get owned without even getting a hit in can't be in the same category (ubers) with gods like lugia deoxys mew2 etc.


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

You should replace Lugia with Ho-Oh. I see what ya mean now. And since almost every pokemon can learn Earthquake....wait....even Heatran can learn earthquake.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 12, 2007)

Umm, I can confirm that regardless of gender of Heatran, he still knows flash fire because my male version has it.


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

I said that in my edit, I said that both has Flash Fire.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> You should replace Lugia with Ho-Oh. I see what ya mean now. And since almost every pokemon can learn Earthquake....wait....even Heatran can learn earthquake.



Both lugia and ho-oh are ubers...those i listed above were examples and there are more in that list.

Oh and Lugia > Ho-oh.


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

Actually, I can't really decide. I like 'em both. I'd probably pick Ho-Oh though because I still remmeber my Ho-Oh in silver, oh how I miss silver version.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Actually, I can't really decide. I like 'em both. I'd probably pick Ho-Oh though because I still remmeber my Ho-Oh in silver, oh how I miss silver version.



Heh i still have my crystal and silver and they're both workign fine...and even though ho-oh was great too my lugia kicked so much ass (including 3 lvl 100 ho-ohs back to back of a cheater friend of mine  ) i remember if my friends didn't critical blizard with their mewtwos on it they'd just give up  . I don't think i have a fav pokemon because i like a ton of em but Lugia comes closest to being it   .


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

Well my favorite pokemon is Mew. But like 70 tie for 3rd. My second is squirtle. He was my first Water pokemoon.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

can i join the tourney... my guys are all about lv 50 so... is that ok


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

Course it's ok. Besides they'll automatically go to level 100 in the wi-fi match.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

k, cool when does the torney start then


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

death-child said:


> k, cool when does the torney start then



22 June . (read the first page there's a bunch of info there)


----------



## Rainstorm (May 13, 2007)

The move 'Explosion' should be banned. Players might have a full team of Pokemon who knows explosion. I'm sure there are several more moves to be banned, but I can't think of them off the top of my head. Also, we shouldn't have more than one kind of Pokemon per team (like two Tyranitars). It destroys the flexibility of teams.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 13, 2007)

We alrady said no clones, IE two tyranitars.

And we are not banning moves.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 13, 2007)

ok i need someone to trade and then trade back me a electabuzz so ican get a electivire


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> The move 'Explosion' should be banned. Players might have a full team of Pokemon who knows explosion. I'm sure there are several more moves to be banned, but I can't think of them off the top of my head. Also, we shouldn't have more than one kind of Pokemon per team (like two Tyranitars). It destroys the flexibility of teams.



Ever heard of gost pokemon or protect or detect or fly or dig or dive? 

Also not very many pokemon who can learn explosion can use it effectively  and if your last pokemon uses explosion you automaticly lose regardless if you took out you opponents last pokemon with it. (this it not a turny rule but has been into the game since pokemon stadium 1 )


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

Besides, I can only name 3 pokemon that learn it. Golem, Electrode, Voltorb. Unless you count stuff like Graveler...but that's 5.I don't think Geodude can learn it.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Ever heard of gost pokemon or protect or detect or fly or dig or dive?
> 
> Also not very many pokemon who can learn explosion can use it effectively  and if your last pokemon uses explosion you automaticly lose regardless if you took out you opponents last pokemon with it. (this it not a turny rule but has been into the game since pokemon stadium 1 )



Good points. I was thinking too much about Netbattle rules. You're right.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Besides, I can only name 3 pokemon that learn it. Golem, Electrode, Voltorb. Unless you count stuff like Graveler...but that's 5.I don't think Geodude can learn it.



You forget the best one , Metagross (can learn it from TM and it's like the best move for a metagross in double battles   )


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

I need a shiny Metagross....SO BADLY!


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 13, 2007)

*YEAH YEAH*

MY competition blood is boiling, can't wait till my team is complete

Is there a level cap though? I'm a breeder and there is no way i can get to level 100 if there isnt a cap


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

What do you mean by cap? Do you mean auto level? Yeah there's that.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 13, 2007)

Another set of moves I think should be banned are one-hit KO moves. Even though their percentages are low, I still think they should be banned. They are banned in Netbattle.


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

Well I think they were thinking about that or something. I personally think they're pointless moves cuz they miss all the time.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 13, 2007)

They're not pointless. They're just cheap. Everyone knows in Pokemon even small things like 'flinch' effect from Bite can hit multiple times in a row. So OHKO moves have chances to hit. Moves that rely solely on percentages are cheap because they still have chances to hit. And then they're even OHKO.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> They're not pointless. They're just cheap. Everyone knows in Pokemon even small things like 'flinch' effect from Bite can hit multiple times in a row. So OHKO moves have chances to hit. Moves that rely solely on percentages are cheap because they still have chances to hit. And then they're even OHKO.



The only remotely usefull move like these is sheer cold afrer a mind reader on an articuno , all the rest are basicly usless unless you like to win only 30% of the time.


----------



## 2Shea (May 13, 2007)

The fact is, this isn't net battle. Net Battle has alot of flaws, and differences than the real game. Alot of these things are understandable, but OHKO moves (that always 100% OHKO) go though on such a low percentage of the time, that theres really no point in banning them. The fact is w/ no duplicate attacks allowed, if you honestly get beat by one of these attacks, then you diserve it.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 13, 2007)

2Shea said:


> The fact is, this isn't net battle. Net Battle has alot of flaws, and differences than the real game. Alot of these things are understandable, but OHKO moves (that always 100% OHKO) go though on such a low percentage of the time, that theres really no point in banning them. The fact is w/ no duplicate attacks allowed, if you honestly get beat by one of these attacks, then you diserve it.



If the opponent goes first and hits you with a OHKO move, there's nothing you can do about it. And because its based on percentage, they can get lucky and even hit you with it twice (because I had to switch in).


----------



## 2Shea (May 13, 2007)

Pokemon is a game of luck, strategy, prediction, and percentages. If you don't want to deal with any of those parts, then it's not the game for you. Someone can get lucky any time, doesn't mean they'll always get lucky. It's part of the game, part of any game, part of life lol.


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> If the opponent goes first and hits you with a OHKO move, there's nothing you can do about it. And because its based on percentage, they can get lucky and even hit you with it twice (because I had to switch in).



Well if it's a Charizard vs. Venasaur and the charizard doesn't suck he one. He's faster and hastype advantage most likely one hit kill. You don't bitch about that. If you send out a very slow pokemon against a pokemon that learns ohkos...you're stupid. That's when you pick fast pokemon that'll hit first so ya don't worry about 'em.


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 13, 2007)

*request*

anyone wanna spar with me some time? I want to see what my weird
team can do in a real fight.

and what can I do if a beat a gym leader with his own themed pokemon?


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

I did that with the water gym.


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 13, 2007)

*So*

if i beat you or someone else with their theme i can choose to take their spot?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Hiyatsu said:


> if i beat you or someone else with their theme i can choose to take their spot?



It's not that simple , first you'll need badges to challenge a leader for his title and then you'll need to beat him with a team that has pokes of his type and under his gyms rules that the leader will make up. Also this whole thing won't start for a few months...probably after the first forums turnament.


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 13, 2007)

kinda weird having to get other peoples badges to take his spot, feels weird possibly having to take his or her badge and redoing it for the leader spot but ok cool.

Well hopefully it doesn't start too soon or too late. Gotta get my team together.
It would also be awesome if everything went smoothly.


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

Well Dreik ya better watch out cuz water gym leader title shall be mine.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Hiyatsu said:


> kinda weird having to get other peoples badges to take his spot, feels weird possibly having to take his or her badge and redoing it for the leader spot but ok cool.
> 
> Well hopefully it doesn't start too soon or too late. Gotta get my team together.
> It would also be awesome if everything went smoothly.




It's not the same thing. For the badge you can use whatever pokemon exept the few banned ones but for the leader title you're only allowed to use pokemon of the gyms type. (only water pokemon for my title for example)

Expect it to start somwhere after june 22 which is when the forums turnament will start.



Sasugay said:


> Well Dreik ya better watch out cuz water gym leader title shall be mine.



Dreams make the world go around eh?


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

How many badgeswould I need to face you though Dreikoo.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> How many badgeswould I need to face you though Dreikoo.



I think 5...i'm not sure any decision was finalized yet...could be more could be less...you should ask it in the gym thread since it's kinda irellavant here...and i'm just 1 of the 17 leaders i'm not the organiser so i'm not sure if i'm the appropriate person to answer this.


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I think 5...i'm not sure any decision was finalized yet...could be more could be less...you should ask it in the gym thread since it's kinda irellavant here...and i'm just 1 of the 17 leaders i'm not the organiser so i'm not sure if i'm the appropriate person to answer this.



  lol Dre owns


----------



## Pibrebaut (May 14, 2007)

are signups over just saw this forum and would liek to sign up if i could


----------



## 2Shea (May 14, 2007)

Sign-ups are still open, you're welcome to join


----------



## Alcazar (May 14, 2007)

I got a question.

Will Tyranitar be banned from use since its uber now, or will we still be able to use it on the tournament?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> I got a question.
> 
> Will Tyranitar be banned from use since its uber now, or will we still be able to use it on the tournament?


It's in the tournament for the time being. 

The ban list is still a work in progress and will definitely change before the tournament. They'll certainly be additions and possibly a few subtractions.

Some other points of interest:

Self-Explosions
Sleep Clause

I'm going to update the tournament entry list right now. If anyone doesn't see their names on the front page, please let me know.


----------



## Pibrebaut (May 14, 2007)

this is gonna be fun =)


----------



## Ha-ri (May 14, 2007)

Will Rotom be allowed?


----------



## OniTasku (May 15, 2007)

CJ, when you have the chance, do you think you could edit my entry on the front page? Since my username is no longer _Ryuujin`_; also, could you add my friend code as well (it's at the bottom of my sig)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> CJ, when you have the chance, do you think you could edit my entry on the front page? Since my username is no longer _Ryuujin`_; also, could you add my friend code as well (it's at the bottom of my sig)? Thanks in advance.



No problem. *edits*

And anyone else who do not see there FC listed on the front page, please let me know so I can add it ASAP.



Ha-ri said:


> Will Rotom be allowed?



At this point, I'm not sure.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 15, 2007)

I'd like to sign-up! FC is in my sig.


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 15, 2007)

i dont care if tyranitar stays since i usually kill those in one hit with me hitmonlee


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2007)

Updates entry list. 

I won't revise the ban list or the rules until I get all the tourny slots filled 

9 more spots left people....^_^


----------



## Homura (May 16, 2007)

How are gym battles going to work anyways? And you just have to beat them once to take their spot?

Btw, Love your sig and avy Kira! Wait a minute...isn't Hikari like 10? Loli? =O Lol


----------



## foxStick (May 16, 2007)

I have a couple wi-fi options I was previously unaware of, so I am for-sure in.  I'm borrowing the DS though, so I would prefer to keep the FC between me and whomever I would be taking on.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> How are gym battles going to work anyways? And you just have to beat them once to take their spot?



Well, there's a Pokemon D/P Gym leader thread which should go into greater detail about the process. 

But if you want to take their spot, you'll need to defeat them with the same mono-type team (psychic versus psychic, water versus water, etc...). 

If you just want a badge you can choose any pokemon with the exception of a few banned pokemon.

Gym leaders will make their own challenge rules so no two gyms will exactly be the same. Some will be double battles, while others will be 3 on 3 or a full 6 on 6. 

Also to challenge for a spot (at least in my case), the challenger must beat me in a best of 3 series. 

In other words, there will be 3 (3 on 3 matches), and if you can win 2 out of 3 then you can earn my spot. 

Gym badges will become important in the future when it comes to future tournaments (especially the ones to determine the Elite 4 and Champion slots). However the first tourny will be an open one. 



> Btw, Love your sig and avy Kira! Wait a minute...isn't Hikari like 10? Loli? =O Lol



Yeah, but I decided to wear the sig because I'm a pilpup fan. Hiakri just happens to be in the picture  

wants to erase pilpup >_>


foxStick said:


> I have a couple wi-fi options I was previously unaware of, so I am for-sure in.  I'm borrowing the DS though, so I would prefer to keep the FC between me and whomever I would be taking on.



Sure thing. You'll just have to let your current opponent know through PM when the time comes.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 16, 2007)

Look, this is topic about the pokemon torney, not episodes.

There is already an episode thread in the Konoha TV section.


----------



## Portaljacker (May 16, 2007)

Has anyone learned how to do the Darkrai event online?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

GIR-kun said:


> Has anyone learned how to do the Darkrai event online?



Go wach the darkrai pokemon movie in japan when it's released (around june/july).


----------



## Portaljacker (May 16, 2007)

You heard me say online right? Well if you payed for me I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Portaljacker (May 16, 2007)

Can you do it if you're not in Japan?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

GIR-kun said:


> Can you do it if you're not in Japan?



I doubt it , otherwise why people in japan would go to see the movie and get it if they could stay home and get it. We just have to hope for something of that style to be organised here.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 17, 2007)

Kira, I got a name change so could you change .:xAragonx:. to Silent Storm on the front page.


----------



## tracylui (May 17, 2007)

Woah.
A huge Pokemon fan.  

Woah. You're a huge fan of Pokemon.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2007)

I don't know if it's been addressed before, but is Double Team the attack banned?

It's widely agreed that DT is a broken move, but I don't know if you guys follow through with it.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 17, 2007)

No moves are banned.


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

Yeah they changed it to no moves. If you can't stop a guy with double team then ya shouldn't be playin'. It was broken in r/s but I don't think it's broken in p/d.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 17, 2007)

Hey Kira..if you can see this post add me to the list...


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2007)

Sure thing. *updates*

we need 7 more people


----------



## huxter (May 17, 2007)

i have to say im out of the turney i have to go out of the city at that time T.T


----------



## Gentleman (May 18, 2007)

I'll join in! If I have to I'll post friend code once I finish catching a togepi and reading up on ES21.  Soooo. Sign me up please!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2007)

*updates list*


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 19, 2007)

i woulda thought we'd be maxed out on participants by now


----------



## exmorte (May 19, 2007)

I really do believe that DT should be teh banned, because it forces all teams to have a DT counter, or a DT user... but w/e.


----------



## 2Shea (May 19, 2007)

Hiyatsu said:
			
		

> i woulda thought we'd be maxed out on participants by now



Nope, we're having a 64-man tournament.



			
				exmorte said:
			
		

> I really do believe that DT should be teh banned, because it forces all teams to have a DT counter, or a DT user... but w/e.



And forcing people to have something is a good thing? That limits teams, and thats not something we want. Allowing OUs already limits people a lot (not that I'm against OUs, but it's true). So yeah, it's fine to keep it banned.


----------



## Portaljacker (May 20, 2007)

Will a Pokemon evolve if it's from the national pokedex if you don't have it? I traded back my brother's Bulbasaur when he restarted his game and he said it won't evolve. So is it a problem if you don't have the national dex?


----------



## 2Shea (May 20, 2007)

GIR-kun said:


> Will a Pokemon evolve if it's from the national pokedex if you don't have it? I traded back my brother's Bulbasaur when he restarted his game and he said it won't evolve. So is it a problem if you don't have the national dex?



No, there should be no problem with evolving. I had starters traded to me and they evolved just fine. The only reason I can see it saying it wont evolve, if it was somehow holding an everstone.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 20, 2007)

Would anyone here have any 2nd or 3rd gen fire/grass starters, if you could bread me one I could trade one of the original starters, Totodile, Mudkip, or the 4th gen starters.


----------



## Linkaro (May 20, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> Would anyone here have any 2nd or 3rd gen fire/grass starters, if you could bread me one I could trade one of the original starters, Totodile, Mudkip, or the 4th gen starters.



Give me your friend code.  I have both Cydy and Chikarita.  I want both Muddy and ToTi


----------



## Ha-ri (May 20, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> Give me your friend code.  I have both Cydy and Chikarita.  I want both Muddy and ToTi



1375 3660 8100, Lemme just bread them and then I'm good.


----------



## Linkaro (May 20, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> 1375 3660 8100, Lemme just bread them and then I'm good.



ok...I'll wait.

I like mine un-nickname.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 20, 2007)

If I can trade eggs, I'm ready to trade now.


----------



## Linkaro (May 20, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> If I can trade eggs, I'm ready to trade now.



I already hatch mine.  How about u?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 20, 2007)

The thing about Double Team is that if you allow it everyone will use it. It's not like OUs either, cause once DT is in place and whatnot the only way to stop DT is through Hazing.

Yea sure okay, now you have a Hazer. If you aren't aware one of the best DTer in the game is Zapdos. It can setup DT waaaaaaaaay easily and can outrun then kill any of the decent Hazer in the game. There is a post on SRK where this one guy explained the lameness of DT in competetive play, basically the whole game becomes a game of 100% chance. There are no more skill required in the gameplay, it just pure chance if you're going to hit the other guy or not.

I can grab the post and post it up here if you guys want.


----------



## Linkaro (May 20, 2007)

Hey Hari, what were you saying?

Go for it Duy.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 20, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> Hey Hari, what were you saying?
> 
> Go for it Duy.




Sorry for not hatching them, just that I was doing 3 things at once and probably wouldn't have any other time to trade.


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> Sorry for not hatching them, just wanted to that I was doing 3 things at once and probably wouldn't have any other time to trade.



I mean during trade.  (lay of my Espeon...)

Do u want a Chichar egg?


----------



## Ha-ri (May 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> I mean during trade.  (lay of my Espeon...)
> 
> Do u want a Chichar egg?


 Oh I was taking to my friend on skype and he wanted to know what Number Espeon was, so I just look at summery to see if I could find out.


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> Oh I was taking to my friend on skype and he wanted to know what Number Espeon was, so I just look at summery to see if I could find out.



Well...ok....but do u want something for a Charmander egg?


----------



## Ha-ri (May 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> Well...ok....but do u want something for a Charmander egg?



No I'm good, I already evolved to Charizard level.


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> No I'm good, I already evolved to Charizard level.



I mean I want a Charmander egg and if you wabt to trade it for something.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> I mean I want a Charmander egg and if you wabt to trade it for something.



Oh okay, do you have any starters from the 3rd generation?


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> Oh okay, do you have any starters from the 3rd generation?



um....not yet...i have ruby so i have to get it via pal park.  which one?

Treeko or Torchic?


----------



## Ha-ri (May 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> um....not yet...i have ruby so i have to get it via pal park.  which one?
> 
> Treeko or Torchic?



Torchic please.


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> Torchic please.



I finally got them.  Give me time to breed.  Do u want Treeko as well for another 1st starter gen?

Cool...I got eggs.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> I finally got them.  Give me time to breed.  Do u want Treeko as well for another 1st starter gen?



Yeah sure, let me breed one, whcih one would you like?


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> Yeah sure, let me breed one, whcih one would you like?



Charmander for Torchic and give me either Squrtle or Bulbasaur for Treeko.


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2007)

Nice...a flamethrower...are u a girl or a guy play as a girl?


----------



## Ha-ri (May 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> Nice...a flamethrower...are u a girl or a guy play as a girl?



I play as a girl, but I''m a guy. I really hate the guy spirt in this version.


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> I play as a girl, but I''m a guy. I really hate the guy spirt in this version.



well...in diamond, I play Lucus.  When I can peral, I will play as Dawn.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> well...in diamond, I play Lucus.  When I can peral, I will play as Dawn.



Oh well thats cool.


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2007)

btw, thanks for sqruitle.  Torchic should come with Flamethrower and Overheat while Treeko comes with Giga Drain and Solarbeam.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 21, 2007)

Here is the full post by Pinion on SRK explaining the bs of Double Team. It would be nice if the people who is running this tournament take a read onto this, it's pretty good stuff even though it's hella long.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sigh, alright let me break this down for you Dios.

First and foremost, no one is going to bitch at you for using things like Hypnosis/Dream Eater as that's a legit strategy and requires sacrifice and thought on your end. Second, there's no moves or move combinations that'll give anyone guaranteed victory. Not including uber exclusive moves, one move and one move only is banned in Pokemon: Double Team.

Here's why:

When a pokemon uses Double Team their evasion rises. Against a move with accuracy of 100% (let's say Ice Beam) this is how it'd break down against a Pokemon using Double Team:

Ice Beam Accuracy: 100%

Ice Beam Accuracy after 1st Double Team: 75%

Ice Beam Accuracy after 2nd Double Team: 60%

Ice Beam Accuracy after 3rd Double Team: 50%

... and from there I think you can reduce it even lower. But after 3 uses you're already down to a 50/50 game. This is not good. Why? Because now there's a 50% chance your base 100% accuracy move will not hit the pokemon, and in competitive play this will lead to Stall/Struggle wars and a game composed around luck and not strategy.

Now factor in something like Baton Pass and you have the potential for something that absolutely breaks the game. Want an example? Zapdos.

Zapdos@Leftovers
- Double Team
- Thunderbolt
- Substitute
- Baton Pass

Upon entering the field Zapdos has two options. It can either Double Team if it thinks it can take a hit or Substitute. If they Double Team and you fail to severly dent it or OHKO it upon the first turn you're in for trouble. If they sub and you fail to break it first turn (assuming your slower than Zapdos) you're in for trouble. If you switch to a counter you're in for trouble because that'll give them a free 2nd turn to do as they please.

From there Zapdos can Sub-up or Double Team to the point where it can sit back and comfortable regain health from leftovers behind a sub that you have a 50% chance (or maybe even lower!) of missing. Oh and those moves you're trying to hit Zapdos and it's Sub with? They're getting drained due to Zapdos trait of Pressure which takes two PP from a move for every turn it's used.

Now you're probably saying: "Well why not Haze/Phaze it?"

Sounds nice, but there's a problem. Phaze moves (Roar/Whirwind) are also effected by Double Team, so while you're trying to push Zapdos off the screen Zaps is having a jolly old time pissing 125 base Sp. Att + STAB Thunderbolts on your face. And Haze? Well let's take a look at all the pokemon who can learn that move:

- Blastoise (2x weak)
- Arbok
- Poliwrath (2x weak)
- Tentacruel (2x weak)
- Dodrio (2x weak)
- Muk
- Gengar
- Kingler (2x weak)
- Weezing
- Seaking (2x weak)
- Vaporeon (2x weak)
- Omastar (2x weak)
- Dragonite
- Xatu (2x weak)
- Politoed (2x weak)
- Crobat (2x weak)
- Quagsire (immune)
- Quilfish (2x weak)
- Octillery (2x weak)
- Mantine (4x weak)
- Altaria
- Seviper
- Milotic (2x weak)
- Honchkrow (2x weak)
- Drifblim (2x weak)
- Darkrai

Hmm..notice a recurring problem here? Most things that'd switch in to Haze a Zapdos would get murdered due to a 2x weakness. The others? Most suffer from horrid Special Defense stats and would die next turn assuming they didn't get OHKO'ed. Weezing, the best Hazer in the game, wouldn't even hold up that well. And Quagsire? lol, yeah he's immune to Thunderbolt, he's also scared shitless on coming in due to the very real risk of HP Grass (it's a OHKO) being in the still unseen 4th move slot (which is held for Baton Pass). Besides even if good ole Quaggy did come in all you have to do is Baton Pass to a counter and your good to go! What's that Quags? You want to Haze? Tsk, you're gonna have to take that up with my pal Sceptile here, let me give him my stat boosts and you guys can work this out. Baton Pass + Leaf Blade OHKO > into Sub + Leech Seed FOR THE WIN.

Mind you Zapdos is having a great time raping your team and it hasn't even Baton Passed yet. So let's say Zapdos comes across a Garchomp. You can't Thunderbolt it and Stone Edge looks terrifying even with the Double Team and Sub up. What'd you do? Baton Pass to Weavile! Even if Garchomp outspeeds you AND manages to hit you, you will most likely have a Sub up to take the damage. Zapdos switches out a-okay and gives it's evasion boost to:

Weavile@Expert Belt/Life Orb
- Swords Dance
- Ice Punch
- Night Slash
- Brick Break

GG's Garchomp! Make it worse, if Garchomp fails to break Zaps sub Weavile get's a free Swords Dance or three (courtesy of Double Team!). From there Weavile OHKO's Garchomp and proceeds to have it's way with your entire team.

Do you see the problem here? I just decimated an entire team with two pokemon and minimal effort. Double Team completely and utterly reduces the game to complete garbage and is banned for a reason.

But please, keep reading I'm not finished yet...


Quote:
Originally Posted by spudlyff8fan View Post
QFT. Especially with the Double Team-emphatic strategies. There are moves like Faint Attack and Shockwave that specifically counter it.
This is a common rebuttal during a Double Team ban argument and is a terrible one at that. In a Double Team heavy metagame the pokemon you'd be coming across would shrug off a Faint Attack/Shockwave/unavoidable move and go on their merry way.

If you seriously think wailing on Double Teaming pokes with 60 base attack point moves brings balance then I want to play you for money. My DT Team vs. your counter team. I'm thinking $500 dollars and I'm dead serious.

Mind you, I'm not directing the above comments to spudlyff8fan (meant no offense <3), but to people who have that mindset in general.

Quote:
Originally Posted by spudlyff8fan
But yeah, double teaming to victory isn't broken to the point where it'd require banning.
Quote:
Originally Posted by Chaos View Post
There is also a vast amount of hypocrisy involved with whining about having haze wheezing on a team (or vapereon) when you just as well are forced to have counters to TTAR and several other pokes. The point is that many competitive players today have never actually played with DT allowed, so they have no desire to go that road.
I underlined the following for a reason. During late '06 most people on the smogon server came to the conclusion that once D/P came out the Advanced generation would completely die out, during that discussion a topic came up that basically asked the question if battles during the Advanced generation ever reached their full potential. Naturally the topic of the Double Team ban came up and a good deal of us (I'd say around 15-20 or so) decided to give it a whirl.

The end result was terrible as most matches ended in forfeits and struggle wars. I'm dead serious. Before playing that I questioned the Double Team ban myself, but after playing it for 30+ matches I clearly understood why it was banned.

With that said, what I do find funny is the fact that there's a good majority of people that support Double Team being made legal but have never played it in a competitive setting themselves. If they did I'm sure they'd come to the conclusion that it's godawful as well.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Chaos
At some point later on in the life span of RBY (and this is pretty late because I played in an inter-board tournament between gamefaqs/azure heights/someone else I have forgotten where each site took there four best players and showed it down and all that was banned was mew/mewtwo and basic sleep clause) people got tired of such classic movesets as DT/Rest/toss/confuse ray gengar and DT/Rest/Blizzard/bodyslam Tauros and decided it would speed up the gameplay and excitement without DT. Since then there has been no turning back.
I personally can't vouch for this since I never really played the RBY generation. I can only vouch for my experiences with the Advanced generation. I take your word for it though.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Chaos
It is also worth noting that due to the physical/special split and the hyperoffensive metagame it wouldn't be easy at ALL to DT up anyway anymore, but people are comfortable where the game is.
I've talked to some people about this and that's still a very debatable topic. Granted a majority of pokemon wouldn't be able to, but those that could would prove to be a real problem.



WELL, I hope I've shed some light on the issue of the Double Team ban. Sorry it was so long winded, but I really don't want to see this become a topic for debate in this thread. Especially from people who haven't played in a competitive environment.

For those of you still not convinced I invite you to play me in a Double Team match. I suggest you bring the following:

- Nintendo DS.
- Copy of Pearl/Diamond.
- Solid wifi connection.
- Sleeping Bag.
- AC Adaptor (battery may begin to die).
- Bottled water.
- Something to eat.
- A book to kill time. I suggest something light, like Ayn Rand's Atlus Shrugged.




All credits goes to Pinion on .


----------



## Rainstorm (May 21, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Here is the full post by Pinion on SRK explaining the bs of Double Team. It would be nice if the people who is running this tournament take a read onto this, it's pretty good stuff even though it's hella long.



Thanks for taking the time to find that, Duy. Finally, some people understand how percentages can break the game's engine (Double Team, OHKOs).

Now I don't mean to be a bitch or anything but Explosion is somewhat broken. Why? Lemme give you an example. Let's say the opponent's Metagross KOs two of your Pokemon. Let's say you bring in a counter to it and almost OHKO'd it. The Metagross still has a few HP left and bombs you with Explosion. What the hell do you do now? If you didn't see the move coming you can't use a tech such as Protect/Dig/Fly/whatever. That single Metagross took you down with him. Explosion is a cheap tactic used when you know you're losing yet you can still take the other Pokemon down. This Metagross would have basically taken half your team. One Pokemon without effort. And what if that explosion took out your 'game factor' Pokemon (meaning a Pokemon that could of turned the tables in the match)?
*
If you disagree, please don't flame me. I'm just trying to state a point. I don't care that much if Explosion isn't banned. I'll still battle in the tourney. I'm just trying to make things more fair.*


----------



## Dreikoo (May 21, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> Thanks for taking the time to find that, Duy. Finally, some people understand how percentages can break the game's engine (Double Team, OHKOs).
> 
> Now I don't mean to be a bitch or anything but Explosion is somewhat broken. Why? Lemme give you an example. Let's say the opponent's Metagross KOs two of your Pokemon. Let's say you bring in a counter to it and almost OHKO'd it. The Metagross still has a few HP left and bombs you with Explosion. What the hell do you do now? If you didn't see the move coming you can't use a tech such as Protect/Dig/Fly/whatever. That single Metagross took you down with him. Explosion is a cheap tactic used when you know you're losing yet you can still take the other Pokemon down. This Metagross would have basically taken half your team. One Pokemon without effort. And what if that explosion took out your 'game factor' Pokemon (meaning a Pokemon that could of turned the tables in the match)?
> *
> If you disagree, please don't flame me. I'm just trying to state a point. I don't care that much if Explosion isn't banned. I'll still battle in the tourney. I'm just trying to make things more fair.*



I disagree but i won't flame you  .

The explosion thing is part of the game. Everyone should be aware of the 3-4 good attacks each pokemon has and everyone should "see em comming". You should expect explosion on a gross (*especially* on double battles) the same way you expect garchomb to have quake or jolteon to have Tbolt. Also after 1 agility a metagross possibly can sweep entire teams if no proper or fast enough counter for it exists in them so explosion surely does give it some edge but it already has tons of it so explosion won't make or break this already super-hyped poke. 

Snorlax with selfdestruct can do about the same damage after 1-2 curses actually and much more with more curses .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 21, 2007)

^I see where you're going with Explosion but not flaming you or anything at all but it's not that bad. Unlike DT you make a big sacrfice when using Explosion which is the total loss of a Pokemon, so I guess Explosion didn't pose as much of a problem; even though Gross can sweep hella crazy if it gets setted up properly and blam blam Explosion to kill the counter.


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 21, 2007)

I cant really complain about double team since I've played games like Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne.The whole idea of dodging seems soooo natural to me.  So I don't really care, besides i trust Nintendo to be smart enough to balance it if they themselves believe it is broken on pokemon revolution. Though it might go the way of the smash bro melee and lets fans decide on whos cheap when the game itself wasn't made to be fair.

There's always foresight and all that crap that are boton passable. Plus while they are double teaming, its some lottery shots for free hits. And if Wabuffet (spelled wrong i'm sure) wasn't ban can't he counter em anyways? unless i don't  know that coutner and mirror coat can miss

That aside, I have a really pressing question. Does Hitmonlee's reckless trait/ability include high jump kick and reversal?


----------



## Rainstorm (May 21, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I disagree but i won't flame you  .
> 
> The explosion thing is part of the game. Everyone should be aware of the 3-4 good attacks each pokemon has and everyone should "see em comming". You should expect explosion on a gross (*especially* on double battles) the same way you expect garchomb to have quake or jolteon to have Tbolt. Also after 1 agility a metagross possibly can sweep entire teams if no proper or fast enough counter for it exists in them so explosion surely does give it some edge but it already has tons of it so explosion won't make or break this already super-hyped poke.
> 
> Snorlax with selfdestruct can do about the same damage after 1-2 curses actually and much more with more curses .



Good points. I suppose the Explosion on Metagross can or IS expected. I'll be honest, I can't argue with that. But Explosion can be used to destroy any possible counters.



Duy Nguyen said:


> ^I see where you're going with Explosion but not flaming you or anything at all but it's not that bad. Unlike DT you make a big sacrfice when using Explosion which is the total loss of a Pokemon, so I guess Explosion didn't pose as much of a problem; even though Gross can sweep hella crazy if it gets setted up properly and blam blam Explosion to kill the counter.



Exactly, explosion on the counter.

*It doesn't matter to much to me if Explosion doesn't get banned, I'll still be glad to battle.*


----------



## Silent Storm (May 21, 2007)

It won't matter because no moves will get banned.


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^I see where you're going with Explosion but not flaming you or anything at all but it's not that bad. Unlike DT you make a big sacrfice when using Explosion which is the total loss of a Pokemon, so I guess Explosion didn't pose as much of a problem; even though Gross can sweep hella crazy if it gets setted up properly and blam blam Explosion to kill the counter.


I agree, DT SUCKS! But Explosion ain't that bad. Even then though, he/she has a point when they say that it will kill your counter. Also, the thing that made me quote this is that he/she's example was what if when you sent out your counter and it almost OHKOed your poke. That ain't a sacrafice cuz he's dead right there. He ain't surviving so may as well Explode their ass instead f keep going with a peless pokemon that is dead the next time the foe gets to attack. That'd piss me off if when I was about to kill them I died cuz of that but honestly don't care where you go with explosion but I really want DT banned. If it ain't banned I'll be force to do something drastic. *Laughs maniacly*


----------



## 2Shea (May 21, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> It won't matter because no moves will get banned.



Actually Kira and Tenshi both, whom are the leaders of this tournament, have stated that moves may be banned. So don't go saying that they won't.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 21, 2007)

I'll be a participant. =o Even though I have no chance of winning with my love for unevolved Pokemon. XD


----------



## Tenrow (May 22, 2007)

So... are there going to be any banned attacks as well? If not I can use stuff like double team and minimize?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 22, 2007)

Ban double team and minimize. If you don't I'm killing someone.


----------



## Sasugay (May 22, 2007)

If they don't ban Double Team and minimize I'll do something they'd never see coming. I ain't threatening them but, it's their choice.


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2007)

@Sasugay
Hai buddy i need a elekid with the electric device that evovles Electabuzz can you do that? thx 
Your mailbox is full lol >.>


----------



## Kagemizu (May 22, 2007)

So many pages ad me
FC: 1203 5750 0679


----------



## Sasugay (May 22, 2007)

It is? I'll fix that and yes U have what you're looking for, PM me in a little bit and sorry fr the spam.


----------



## Tenrow (May 23, 2007)

I finally got the Wifi Access, thank god.
FC:3050 4315 8785


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2007)

Edited the front page. 

Okay.

1. There are 5 more slots left open. Once we have the rest of the slots filled we will begin the pairing lottery.

2. Once that has been established, the banned pokemon list will be edited. pokemon might be added or removed on that list, so don't look at the current list as the final ban list.

3. We will also address the what moves will and will not be banned. 


So, remember, get the rest of those slots filled


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 23, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> 1. There are 5 more slots left open. Once we have the rest of the slots filled we will begin the pairing lottery.



I'll join the tourney.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 24, 2007)

Friend Code : 2277 3245 2236


----------



## Silent Storm (May 24, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Edited the front page.
> 
> Okay.
> 
> ...



Once the slots are filled could I discuss the banlist with you over PM.

Also, when the tournament is in progress, could the winners of the match PM me the results so I could update the tournament tree.


----------



## Portaljacker (May 24, 2007)

Is someone willing to chat with me over MSN to help me see if my team is good and help me improve it?


----------



## 2Shea (May 24, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Once the slots are filled could I discuss the banlist with you over PM.
> 
> Also, when the tournament is in progress, could the winners of the match PM me the results so I could update the tournament tree.



Well I believe the banlist should, and most likely will, be decided by a consensus of the tournament participants and the higher ups in the tourney (creators and gym leaders). A vote of some sort may prove the best route for this.


As for the tournament ladder, I'm sure Kira will announce our official way of reporting wins and losses as the tournament grows closer, and once all spots have been filled.


----------



## Linkaro (May 24, 2007)

um...anyone with Bulbasaur?

at GIR-kun:  I propbbaly could.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2007)

*Edit/Updates Ban List*:



			
				Ban List said:
			
		

> Mewtwo
> Wobbafett
> Ho-Oh
> Lugia
> ...



I've only removed Mew and Celebi from the list. However Latios and Latias are banned regardless of Soul Dew. 

This should be a bit helpful:



I'll work on the moves later


----------



## Kitsune (May 25, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Edit/Updates Ban List*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did you decide to ban Latios/Latias?  Their base stats aren't all that high.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Why did you decide to ban Latios/Latias?  Their base stats aren't all that high.





> The Lati twins on the other hand have fantastic typing, a good trait and a great move pool, whilst Mew and Deoxys have unquestioned versatility and fantastic offensive (or defensive) prowess. When compared to standard Pokemon they are unbalanced and as a result *are not allowed* in the standard battling environment.



I'm essentially siding with the *standard battle* tier rules.


----------



## 2Shea (May 25, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'm essentially siding with the *standard battle* tier rules.



Well those are really just Serebii's rules, not really the universal rules. In other big pokemon communities they arent banned as long as they don't have Soul Dew.

I believe that was why we had came to the agreement we had before about them.

I guess it's not too big of a deal...but they aren't anything better than the OUs  really without that item.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Well those are really just Serebii's rules, not really the universal rules. In other big pokemon communities they arent banned as long as they don't have Soul Dew.
> 
> I believe that was why we had came to the agreement we had before about them.
> 
> I guess it's not too big of a deal...but they aren't anything better than the OUs  really without that item.



How would you go about determining whether they had Soul Dew as an hold item. Is there an effect that the opponent can see because otherwise, it could be accusations without actual proof, if someone were to lose, and claim that the person had soul dew when that may have not been the case.


----------



## 2Shea (May 25, 2007)

Well how can you tell about other items either? How will we know if people have duplicate items and such?

Basically w/ soul dew you can tell... because of the drastic increase in stats. People have had experiences with it on here already, and automatically the person it was used against knew they used Soul Dew.

I mean we can just as easy see if people have hacked stats on their pokemon as we can about their items, they can always switch to the same pokemon w/ the hacked stats after having it checked, same with them being able to add the item. It really comes down to the integrity of the participants with anything like this.

Banning two pokemon because of an item doesn't seem too practical to me, when without the item they're perfectly fine for use.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 25, 2007)

Personally, I would ban all legendaries. I don't know, just doesn't feel right using any legendary (also why you'll never see any on my team). But that's just me.


----------



## 2Shea (May 25, 2007)

Indeed, but ones like Zapdos, Articuno etc. aren't banned, so I mean.... just because of an item I don't see it fitting to ban them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Well how can you tell about other items either? How will we know if people have duplicate items and such?
> 
> Basically w/ soul dew you can tell... because of the drastic increase in stats. People have had experiences with it on here already, and automatically the person it was used against knew they used Soul Dew.
> 
> ...



That's not a problem with hold items that are animated, so it would be unfair to group them all. '

And we could rely on the integrity of all the participants but that's very dangerous thinking. 
And when you say "we" I doubt every single competitor will have the same amount of insight as everyone else, when a dispute comes along there will be trouble, because it will be essentially one person's word against another. 

And remember, I'm in the camp of banning *all legendaries* so it's no skin off my nose. But there's a bit of compromise involved, give and take, etc.


----------



## 2Shea (May 25, 2007)

Indeed, but not all items that people would use have animations either.

Anyway, I understand, but it's just the fact that Latios and Latias are like Zapdos, Articuno, Moltres, Suicune, Entei, Raikou, and the Regis, and they are allowed.... so I just really don't see banning them, item or not, its no harder to check if they have that than it is to check for duplicates and hacked stats.


----------



## Kitsune (May 25, 2007)

If you ban all legendaries you'll basically be forcing everyone to use the few OUs that actually have higher base stats than the non-ubers.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Indeed, but not all items that people would use have animations either.
> 
> Anyway, I understand, but it's just the fact that Latios and Latias are like Zapdos, Articuno, Moltres, Suicune, Entei, Raikou, and the Regis, and they are allowed.... so I just really don't see banning them, item or not, *its no harder to check if they have that than it is to check for duplicates and hacked stats.*



Like I said before that's going to be up to the participants, and once again that's assuming the level of knowledge on each person's part. There's no witnesses other than two combatants and that leaves a lot of leeway for disputes. Certain duplicate hold items and hacked stats in themselves are not always easy to catch (at least not for everyone), so why *add* to the list of things to lookout for? 



Kitsune said:


> If you ban all legendaries you'll basically be forcing everyone to use the few OUs that actually have higher base stats than the non-ubers.



Yeah, it wasn't in regard to the stats in so much as the classification, so it essentially will include higher base stats as well as the ones with lower base stats. And whether there's a higher rate of people that turn to the OU's is speculation IMO. 
But like I said, that's an extreme viewpoint, so I backed down from it, however that would take care of a little of the nitpicking at the moment.

Depending on where you go there's always disputes over what tiers, items and moves are allowed. I have yet to see a universal set of rules, so there's always a set of imbalances in place. 

I think we all want a fair battle, however, that's going to be difficult and will require vigilance and trust with every single person. And usually the best compromise is the one where no one has all their requests met.


----------



## Kitsune (May 25, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> And usually the best compromise is the one where no one has all their requests met.



Well I'll concede the Latis, but my vote is to NOT ban all legendaries.   

I see 12 year-old mound in your sig  >>


----------



## 2Shea (May 25, 2007)

Well while I do understand that, Latios & Latias are nothing new to competitive battling, and anybody who is familiar with it know what to look out for with them. It doesn't add anything extra to look for, because it's already been there.

As long as its posted clearly that Soul Dew is not allowed, and we make it clear to everyone (which would only take one post and requiring all tournament members to read it) then there should be no problem, and it would be no harder than anything else that is enforced.

Anyway no real point in going on about it, just because Serebii posted their updated "rules" I don't see why what we already had going needed to be changed just because of such a small thing.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 25, 2007)

I hate people who turn to serebii as if it was the Pokemon bible...and then there's Smogon too. 

If it's gonna be an NF tourney, it should be based around NF rules not rules derived from any other site. Serebii's update is just there to inform the little kids who are getting swept by competitive battlers in their forums. And since when does Serebii start making tiers?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Well I'll concede the Latis, but my vote is to NOT ban all legendaries.
> 
> I see 12 year-old mound in your sig  >>



I thought it was 10....>___>



2Shea said:


> Well while I do understand that, Latios & Latias are nothing new to competitive battling, and anybody *who is familiar with it* know what to look out for with them. It doesn't add anything extra to look for, because it's already been there.


assumptions....>_>



> As long as its posted clearly that Soul Dew is not allowed, and we make it clear to everyone (which would only take one post and requiring all tournament members to read it) then there should be no problem, and it would be no harder than anything else that is enforced.
> 
> Anyway no real point in going on about it, just because Serebii posted their updated "rules" I don't see why what we already had going needed to be changed just because of such a small thing.



The original ban list still had Mew and Celebi on the list. I did remove them due to the standard Tier list but I guess I can put it back? 

I mean if that's all it takes...then I guess i can put it back to it's original state >_>


----------



## Dreikoo (May 25, 2007)

I also want the lower tier legendaries to be allowed. I "may" use just one of em but regardless since the reason for banning pokemon in general is their gamebreaking attributes i belive than any poke who doesn't fit that description shouln't be shunned just cause it can't breed and there's ony one of it per game.


Also Kira i wonder...why are we willing to "trust people" for lesser held items but not SD? If we truely belive in peoples integrity we shouldn't ban it and if we partially belive and just view banning Sd and the latis as the lesser of two evils....then we're half doomed already. Although i saddly can't come up with a way of policing rule upholding in the maches , short of everyone filming and posting their battle videos on youtube with insight on every poke's items , i still belive that lati@s shouldn't be banned.


----------



## Kitsune (May 25, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I mean if that's all it takes...then I guess i can put it back to it's original state >_>



That would actually be great.  I know it's hard to moderate this kind of thing and keep everyone happy, but what really important here is that I'm happy.  XD  jk, yes the original list would be good.  Hopefully no one will bring any magical hacked pokemon, but even if they do...cheating won't help them get all that far.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 25, 2007)

If you put Mew and Celebi back on the list, then you are being wishywashy....you will trust Serebii.net for some things and not for others? Either ban all legendaries (as it seems you are doing) or listen to Holy Serebii.

STEP UP KIRA!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Also Kira i wonder...why are we willing to "trust people" for lesser held items but not SD? If we truely belive in peoples integrity we shouldn't ban it and if we partially belive and just view banning Sd and the latis as the lesser of two evils....then we're half doomed already. Although i saddly can't come up with a way of policing rule upholding in the maches , short of everyone filming and posting their battle videos on youtube with insight on every poke's items , i still belive that lati@s shouldn't be banned.



When did I say I would trust people with lesser held items? I'm saying why add to an already dicey situation. 



Kitsune said:


> That would actually be great.  I know it's hard to moderate this kind of thing and keep everyone happy, but what really important here is that I'm happy.  XD  jk, yes the original list would be good.  Hopefully no one will bring any magical hacked pokemon, but even if they do...cheating won't help them get all that far.


well, I'll keep the original list as it was before...but ban moves or lack thereof still need to be discussed. 



Yoshitsune said:


> If you put Mew and Celebi back on the list, then you are being wishywashy....you will trust Serebii.net for some things and not for others? Either ban all legendaries (as it seems you are doing) or listen to Holy Serebii.
> 
> STEP UP KIRA!



I brought up my ban all legendaries initiative as a example. And that was quickly shot down within the first 5-6 pages of this thread if I recall correctly. If it's a _NF_ pokemon tourny then the rules will be a bit different than any other place, which isn't necessarily a bad thing.  But on the same token we can't keep referring to other tournament standard rules as the "bible" either. 

And I'm did not have sexual relations with that woman! 

I mean, I am not being wishy-washy. >_>


----------



## Countach (May 25, 2007)

im with yoshi and 2 shea and i think kitsune

u cant ban latios and latias kust becasue serebii made a list

the Lat twins have alot of weakness and do nit have uber base stats

as long as there is no soul dew they should be allowed


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 25, 2007)

Sorry for offending your religious beliefs, mister....

But that you used the same wording as found on the Serebii website to describe the new "Standard" battle tiers, kinda made me question your faithful devotion to fansites...

@Countach and Kitsune

BTW, you guys can't simply be upset that a Pokemon who were training to use in the tourney is now banned. If TTar were banned, I'd be upset too, but it's still kinda weak to simply get riled up by it...


----------



## Silent Storm (May 25, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Well I believe the banlist should, and most likely will, be decided by a consensus of the tournament participants and the higher ups in the tourney (creators and gym leaders). A vote of some sort may prove the best route for this.
> 
> 
> As for the tournament ladder, I'm sure Kira will announce our official way of reporting wins and losses as the tournament grows closer, and once all spots have been filled.



Well, I was going to mainly discuss on getting mew, celebi and jirachi off the list for you guys so you can use them

Mew is a borderline uber yet does not need a ban.

Also, kira can I do the tournament ladder, I know my around using the one I posted.


----------



## Kitsune (May 25, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Countach and Kitsune
> 
> BTW, you guys can't simply be upset that a Pokemon who were training to use in the tourney is now banned. If TTar were banned, I'd be upset too, but it's still kinda weak to simply get rawled up by it...



*Kitsune used Surf on Yoshi.  It's super effective.  Yoshi fainted.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 25, 2007)

*Kitsune's last bug is buffetted by Sandstorm and faints. Yoshi defeated enemy Kitsune*


----------



## Countach (May 25, 2007)

countach flys to boston, walks up to yoshi and brakes his ds.(no more healthclif)

but seriously, regardless if im useing it or not u cant hold the lat twins to a differant standard from all of the other trios, just becasue fear of an item is not enough to ban


----------



## Silent Storm (May 25, 2007)

Even without the items, they can still be considered uber due to their already high SP stats, if trained right.

But if I can discuss the banlist with Kira, I will try and only get Soul dew banned so people can use it witout soul dew.

BTW The lati's are not a trio.


----------



## Countach (May 25, 2007)

but their power is comparable to the trios and they were the pokemon in the trio spot in the gem games even though their are two.

and regi ice can out tank latias with its 200 and 100 base stats

and uxie with its 130 and 130


----------



## Silent Storm (May 25, 2007)

Hmm,never knew that, because I couldn't really be bothered with the trios XD.

Well, I thats the case, I think only Lati's holding soul dew is banned, using them without the soul dew should be okay.

I think I mentioned that when I made the banlist.


----------



## 2Shea (May 25, 2007)

Kira already clarified that the banlist is back to the way it was, so we can just not worry about it anymore


----------



## Linkaro (May 25, 2007)

Hey is one way to find out:

Have a PKMN know thief or other attack and if it said that the Lati twin hold a soul dew...

Kira, by any chance are u a Ash/May (or Sato/Haru) fan?


----------



## Portaljacker (May 25, 2007)

Is it dumb not to have any stat altering moves?


----------



## Linkaro (May 25, 2007)

@Gir:  u mean like dragon dance?


----------



## Portaljacker (May 25, 2007)

Things that boost your stats and lower your opponents. I've been wondering if I should change my moves from being all attacks of the same type.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 25, 2007)

GIR-kun said:


> Things that boost your stats and lower your opponents. I've been wondering if I should change my moves from being all attacks of the same type.



Having support moves such as Swords Dance, Dragon Dance, etc. helps if you can pull it off well enough. Of course your Pokemon would have be able to take hits. You should only have one *attack* (like move that only damages) of one type in your moveset (BUT there are exceptions to this.)


----------



## Portaljacker (May 25, 2007)

So I shouldn't have three fire moves on Infernape?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 25, 2007)

GIR-kun said:


> So I shouldn't have three fire moves on Infernape?



Why would you need three fire moves on anything?


----------



## Portaljacker (May 25, 2007)

True. I need to revise my strategies.


----------



## Linkaro (May 25, 2007)

GIR-kun said:


> True. I need to revise my strategies.



Try this:  Sunny Day, Solorbeam, Flamethower (or another fire attack), and Forcus Blast (or whatever fight move)

Also, help on Shining hunt for Shining PKMN.


----------



## Hiruma (May 25, 2007)

*Tournament Rules*

Tournament Rules: (subject to change) Open competition

    * Lvl 50 or 100
    * No clones allowed
    * Hold items are allowed (No Duplicates)
    * No Legendaries allowed (semi-legendaries are debatable)
    * Thunderdome-style finale/ single elimination
    * Participants will be responsible for scheduling their matches within 24-48 hours of the scheduled round. Failure to participate with the agreed upon match will result in a forfeit.


What happened to Evasion, OHKO? Also, what's with the legendary ban ;[


----------



## Linkaro (May 25, 2007)

Double Team was ban...or so I though...and I'm pretty sure OHKO is also ban.


----------



## Hiruma (May 25, 2007)

By the way, Infernape runs Tpunch, Close Combat, Flare Blitz, and Grass Knot with Life Orb, not sunnybeam...


----------



## Linkaro (May 25, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> By the way, Infernape runs Tpunch, Close Combat, Flare Blitz, and Grass Knot with Life Orb, not sunnybeam...



still...u can teach Infernape Solorbeam and Sunny Day.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> Hey is one way to find out:
> 
> Have a PKMN know thief or other attack and if it said that the Lati twin hold a soul dew...
> 
> Kira, by any chance are u a Ash/May (or Sato/Haru) fan?



I don't like thinking of myself as a "shipper". I'm a Haruka, Kasumi and Hikari fan. Although I do like pairing fanart I don't ahve any particular pairings in mind. 

And we never came to an agreement on the ban moves. Their still being discussed, I might end up making a poll of some sort or do some kind of voting system before the tournament starts.


----------



## Linkaro (May 26, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I don't like thinking of myself as a "shipper". I'm a Haruka, Kasumi and Hikari fan. Although I do like pairing fanart I don't ahve any particular pairings in mind.
> 
> And we never came to an agreement on the ban moves. Their still being discussed, I might end up making a poll of some sort or do some kind of voting system before the tournament starts.



well...that's cool....

Another thing that came up my mind and I think we all miss it...

Pikachu with Light Ball?


----------



## Hiruma (May 26, 2007)

Pikachu with Light Ball is weaksauce, so many things dominate it handily. Also, why aren't the Lati's banned? They hurt even without Soul Dew back in adv, what has changed in d/p?


----------



## Countach (May 26, 2007)

read last page


----------



## Hiruma (May 26, 2007)

Countach said:


> im with yoshi and 2 shea and i think kitsune
> 
> u cant ban latios and latias kust becasue serebii made a list
> 
> ...



So recently I heard there's this thing called SpecsMence, only we're now giving it more speed and and MORE special attack to STAB Choice Glasses Draco Meteor us to death!


----------



## Kagemizu (May 26, 2007)

add syclo421 to the tourny list he is having activation problems
fc:3394 0266 3529


----------



## smackd (May 27, 2007)

3608 7658 8064 add me to that list please. looking for some extremely good battles.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2007)

2 more slots are available before registration closes.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 27, 2007)

Just so you know Kira, I definitely won't be able to make the start of the tourney. If some league or something is planned then I will join in later. Uni stuff keeping me too busy unfortunatly.


----------



## Davee (May 27, 2007)

Add me
Eevad - 5154-9411-3562


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2007)

Davee said:


> Add me
> Eevad - 5154-9411-3562



I added you which leaves one more spot open. Once the last spot has been claimed:

1. Lottery pairing/selections will commence.
2. Finalizing Ban pokemon list
3. Discussing potential Ban Moves list.





BlueCheese said:


> Just so you know Kira, I definitely won't be able to make the start of the tourney. If some league or something is planned then I will join in later. Uni stuff keeping me too busy unfortunatly.



Okay, I removed you from the "maybe" list. Hope things go well in school.


----------



## Portaljacker (May 27, 2007)

I'm on the level-100 list right?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2007)

^Yes, this tournament level will be set at 100.


----------



## Portaljacker (May 27, 2007)

I meant to ask if I was on the list. I forgot if I signed up or not. I think I have to revise my strategies though.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

I don't think any moves should be banned actually. I also hate Double Team but it's easy to counter. Also I was scrolling down and I saw your sig Kira. There's a brownish spot on the.....you know on you sig.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I don't think any moves should be banned actually. I also hate Double Team but it's easy to counter. Also I was scrolling down and I saw your sig Kira. There's a brownish spot on the.....you know on you sig.



I might either do a public vote on the matter or have a conference with a couple of people on the tourny committee. 

In reference to the sig:

And i know what you mean...I blurred it on purpose


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Alright. It's just that, I have a way to counter Double Team so by all means, use it if ya'd like.


----------



## Countach (May 27, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Alright. It's just that, I have a way to counter Double Team so by all means, use it if ya'd like.



go back a coulpe pages and duy made a good point on why DT and minimize sould be baned and it made sense


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

There are moves that should be banned. Just because Nintendo doesn't fix certain moves, doesn't mean that all of them should stay. *Walling* Pokemon with OHKOs are deadly. And if they take out your only counter(s), your whole team is screwed. Max PP on a OHKO move is 8. 8 chances to kill at least half of your team on an average percentage.

DT is another issue.


----------



## Davee (May 27, 2007)

Yeah, Duy have great points.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> go back a coulpe pages and duy made a good point on why DT and minimize sould be baned and it made sense



I read that when Duy posted it. I've known about it. I ain't gonna haze. I got a better counter.


----------



## Countach (May 27, 2007)

good for u, but DT only serves to prolong matchs and reduces the game to chance


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> good for u, but DT only serves to prolong matchs and reduces the game to chance



EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2007)

Dbl.team is gay jus Aerial ace their running nub pkmn.....


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

What if they're not weak to Flying?


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2007)

Swift their fkin ass
Use the new Machamp which nevar misses or somethin


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Do you guys read? I admit that it's a gay attack but I have counter which will only make the match bad for them.


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Do you guys read? I admit that it's a gay attack but I have counter which will only make the match bad for them.



lol that is tru counter would kill it


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

Counter doesn't work on Special Attacks. And you'll need lots of HP to pull it off either way. There's ways around counters/mirror coats unless its a Wobbufett, which is a harder case.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

My bad. I have *a* counter. If youd've read my previous posts ya'd know. I'm not going to say my counter I don't want people to plan my defeat. That's why no one knows what my team for the tournament is. I ain't givin it away.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

OH, okay. I thought you meant the move counter. Lol. There are counters to DT but it requires specifics. And those specifics are a pain in the butt.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

I know a poke that I love and it learns my counter to DT. It's like the reversal of DT.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

That's great that you have a counter to DT but I still think it should be banned. And OHKOs should be banned too because people can use wall Pokemon to stall time and then keep using OHKOs. The more time they have, the bigger the chance the move will hit. One example is Lapras with Sheer Cold.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Or Rhyperior with Horn Drill. His defense is pretty big so he can sit there getting hit and wait for his Horn Drill to hit.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

Yes, exactly.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

But the thing is with those. There are always attacks like substitue that if their attack actually hits, it'll hit a sub.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

Yes there are ways around it. But if you use stuff like Protect, you are wasting your own turn to attack the wall. Substitute requires HP and you can only do so much. If the wall is good enough it'll make you run out of PP/HP or wait for a chance to hit you with a non-OHKO. OHKOs can be used to prevent offenses.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Yes but even big walls will go down fast if you have their weakness. Weakness is key. In my Fire Red I beat Gary the second time in the Elite 4 (He has lvl 70s) with lvl 50s just by matching types.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

I don't want to stretch this debate any longer. Yes, you are right about weaknesses. Still, it isn't that easy to bring down a wall that knows what it's doing. Even though there are ways around OHKOs and walls, I still think that OHKO moves should be banned. It would take a huge load off our shoulders.


----------



## Hiruma (May 27, 2007)

I look forward to seeing Ninjask/Umby spd pass dt/taunt your whole team.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

^ Exactly why DT should be banned. That is a genius combo btw, Hiruma.


----------



## Allen89 (May 27, 2007)

Gotta question. You guys said no legendary right? So would pokemon like Giratina be considered one? Those kind of pokemon are too uber.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

Giratina is legendary.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

First off there's a chance they ban Double Team, if not I'll be happy to prove that I have a counter to it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 28, 2007)

Faint Attack, Swift, and all of those 100% hit moves are a bad excuse to not ban DT. Those attacks do shit damage to the beefy DTer, Umbreon would just laugh at you and dust off any damage. 

From there you can already see the brokeness of DT. You are forced to have a Pokemon that can either ensure you a hit or get rid of DT, thus gimping that Pokemon from it's full potential. It is not required to have like a Hazer to get rid of those buffs or Rapid Spinner to get rid of SR and Spikes, but it will be required to get rid of DT.

Countering DT?
I'd like to see this, because if that counter comes in....okay so you made it switch and not get up DT or pass it on. They'll send in a counter to that Pokemon and you will be forced to switch out that Pokemon in total fear because if you lose that "counter" you will die to DT.

Also if you're thinking of using Snatch with Umbreon that is a very obvious counter to DT. Switch out and counter Umby and like I said you gotta save Umby for the DT counter gimping you of one Pokemon. This is where it gets hella crazy where it's super random on both sides when they try to psychic switch eachother.

If DT ain't banned...Umbreon with Mean Look, DT, BP, and Toxic/Subs GOGOGOGO!!!!


----------



## Davee (May 28, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Faint Attack, Swift, and all of those 100% hit moves are a bad excuse to not ban DT. Those attacks do shit damage to the beefy DTer, Umbreon would just laugh at you and dust off any damage.
> 
> From there you can already see the brokeness of DT. You are forced to have a Pokemon that can either ensure you a hit or get rid of DT, thus gimping that Pokemon from it's full potential. It is not required to have like a Hazer to get rid of those buffs or Rapid Spinner to get rid of SR and Spikes, but it will be required to get rid of DT.
> 
> ...



Does anybody have TM for Double Team, and Toxic or Substitute?


----------



## Sir.Cruz (May 28, 2007)

Can't wait for the tourney!!!!  

I want to show off my team  

Can I sign up a friend for the last slot?:amazed
[I know 5 people who might want it off the top of my head.]


----------



## Sasugay (May 28, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Also if you're thinking of using Snatch with Umbreon that is a very obvious counter to DT. Switch out and counter Umby and like I said you gotta save Umby for the DT counter gimping you of one Pokemon. This is where it gets hella crazy where it's super random on both sides when they try to psychic switch each other.


You're smart, but the thing is, I won't be afraid of his pokemon because I snatched DT. So it's like I used DT and I have the advantage. Oh and by the way, Snatch is a waaaay too obvious counter for it and I ain't going to use something that predictable. Besides, I don't have a pokemon that knows snatch.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> Can't wait for the tourney!!!!
> 
> I want to show off my team
> 
> ...


I would like it to be someone who's at least registered on this forum. Because part of the challenge lies in setting up times to meet up and battle you opponents. And it's not fair if a contestant is *unable to PM* their opponent because they're not a member here.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 28, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Faint Attack, Swift, and all of those 100% hit moves are a bad excuse to not ban DT. Those attacks do shit damage to the beefy DTer, Umbreon would just laugh at you and dust off any damage.
> 
> From there you can already see the brokeness of DT. You are forced to have a Pokemon that can either ensure you a hit or get rid of DT, thus gimping that Pokemon from it's full potential. It is not required to have like a Hazer to get rid of those buffs or Rapid Spinner to get rid of SR and Spikes, but it will be required to get rid of DT.
> 
> ...



You, sir, have summed up pretty much what DT's brokeness is. And some of the points you mentioned are what I was trying to say, only I couldn't choose the right words or get it out correctly. What you said is exactly why DT should be banned. Along with OHKO moves (people can just wall you until they hit a OHKO).


----------



## Linkaro (May 28, 2007)

What about the moves that power u up?  Should that be banned?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> What about the moves that power u up?  Should that be banned?



Nah those aren't that gamebreaking.


----------



## Linkaro (May 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Nah those aren't that gamebreaking.



well...ok....ethier does Pikachu with Light Ball?

can I challage u later on?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> well...ok....ethier does Pikachu with Light Ball?
> 
> can I challage u later on?



Lawl pikachu with lightball is way too fragile and not that fast. And sure we can play just hold on a bit cause i'm trading (trying to atleast...)with someone atm.


----------



## Linkaro (May 28, 2007)

ok then......


----------



## Sasugay (May 28, 2007)

All Light Ball does is double Pikachu's special attack. Which makes it about asgood as Porygon-Z's. But Porygon-Z has overall better stats. Pikachu is a bad poke period......unless of course you make him an annoying DTer.


----------



## Serp (May 30, 2007)

id like to join but seeing as i just got my game i am pathetically weak , but ill sign up none the less


----------



## Linkaro (May 30, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> id like to join but seeing as i just got my game i am pathetically weak , but ill sign up none the less



r u a posin type trainer....?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2007)

Since all 64 slots have been filled, I'll be conducting a double random drawing to determine the participants order and opponent.


----------



## Linkaro (May 30, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Since all 64 slots have been filled, I'll be conducting a double random drawing to determine the participants order and opponent.



AHHHHHHH!!!! MY EYESSS!!!!!!

Kira...What hapen if my match is during grad night?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2007)

when is grad night for you?


----------



## Linkaro (May 30, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> when is grad night for you?



June 21. And I leave to Catalina for 5 day after.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> June 21. And I leave to Catalina for 5 day after.



The Tourny's on June 22nd


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

when can we open gyms


----------



## Linkaro (May 31, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The Tourny's on June 22nd



so my best chance will be if I am put on the last half?


----------



## 2Shea (May 31, 2007)

Countach said:


> when can we open gyms



After the tourney I believe.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

I was thinking once the tourny starts or immediately before or after.


----------



## 2Shea (May 31, 2007)

Ah, well Immediately after sounds the most logical to me, during the tourney the gym leaders will be busy w/ well, tournament stuff. And after there will actually be an E4 to work towards.

Just my two-cents


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Ah, well Immediately after sounds the most logical to me, during the tourney the gym leaders will be busy w/ well, tournament stuff. And after there will actually be an E4 to work towards.
> 
> Just my two-cents



*also agrees*

Just wanted to throw out all the options.


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

kira will the tourney thread and gym leaders threads be in its own sub-forum?


----------



## Davee (May 31, 2007)

I'm not sure how the tournament will work, but on June 29th - July 2nd I will be at the Anime Expo.  So I'm hoping that wouldn't interfere with the tournament. I am pretty sure other people are also going.


----------



## Linkaro (May 31, 2007)

anyone want to rate my team?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

Countach said:


> kira will the tourney thread and gym leaders threads be in its own sub-forum?


That's what I'm hoping for because this place is going to get cluttered up soon with multiple pokemon gym leader threads in the near future :S


Davee said:


> I'm not sure how the tournament will work, but on June 29th - July 2nd I will be at the Anime Expo.  So I'm hoping that wouldn't interfere with the tournament. I am pretty sure other people are also going.



The tournament should be finished by then. 

After I finish the bracket, I'll announce the dates for each round.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Since all 64 slots have been filled, I'll be conducting a double random drawing to determine the participants order and opponent.



Did you decide what tourney tree you will use.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

It seems like block b will have early finals .


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

I rather be in any other bracket but B, but I won't bitch and complain. I'll have to gameplan >__<
Oh...and I put the info on the first page (2nd post of the thread)


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

me with my weak pokemon is in such a good group


----------



## Takuza (May 31, 2007)

I would like to register.

Takuza    3479 9339 3148


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I rather be in any other bracket but B, but I won't bitch and complain. I'll have to gameplan >__<
> Oh...and I put the info on the first page (2nd post of the thread)



seems a and b are the heavy hitting brackets
should be fun XD

poor block b 

anyway good job kira, atlest next time we can have real seating


and kira we should have a bracket pool XD pokemon Madness


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

> I placed all the participants in the bracket I haphazardly made. If you want to do your tree please do so. Please, use the settings/positions I have as a template



Ok will do.

I will get to work now.

Edit - Ok, I done block A.

How does it look


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

The next course of business has to do with whether we ban certain moves:

Moves and attacks in question:

Double Team
OHKO
Sleep/Freezing Clause


Is there anything else I'm missing? 

I want to make a poll sometime today so I would like to get everything on the table so we can vote on it. 




Mikuruki said:


> I would like to register.
> 
> Takuza    3479 9339 3148



I'll put you on the waiting list but I'm pretty sure you'll be in the tourny seeing that linkaro might not be able to participate so you'll most likely take his spot.


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

what do u mean by freezing moves


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

Countach said:


> seems a and b are the heavy hitting brackets
> should be fun XD
> 
> poor block b
> ...



Random drawings can be a real bitch sometimes xD



> and kira we should have a bracket pool XD pokemon Madness



I'm putting my money on the champion coming from the B or A block xDD



Silent Storm said:


> Ok will do.
> 
> I will get to work now.



Cool, but leave it in a way that makes it available for editing, because some people may drop out do to schedule and other people might take their place.



Countach said:


> what do u mean by freezing moves



I wasn't sure if the game had any clauses in regard to how many of a teams pokemon can be frozen. I know those clauses are in effect in certain GC tourny games...

You now NVM  

OHKO and DT are the real important ones, IMO


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

Block A done.



This ok

I made blank Backups


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

Freezing only happens from moves like ice beam and those moves have a 10% chanche of it procing and it may evenlast only 1 turn so imo it's not worth banning. OHKO moves aren't that dangerous either unless performed by bulky pokes like lapras or glisor so banning those would be good. And the DT horse has been dead and beaten for so long i wo't start kickig it in again .


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Block A done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great to me. 



Dreikoo said:


> Freezing only happens from moves like ice beam and those moves have a 10% chanche of it procing and it may evenlast only 1 turn so imo it's not worth banning. OHKO moves aren't that dangerous either unless performed by bulky pokes like lapras or glisor so banning those would be good. And the DT horse has been dead and beaten for so long i wo't start kickig it in again .



DT has been fiercely debated with no clear victor in sight, so I'm putting it up for a vote. Same thing with OHKO moves.


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

here's my idea on what the rules should be

*Banned Pokemon:*
Arceus
Mewtwo
Lugia
Ho-oh
Rayquaza
Dialga
Palkia
Giratina
Kyogre
Groudon
Regigigas
Deoxys-N
Deoxys-A
Deoxys-D
Deoxys-S
Darkrai
Wobbuffet
Wynaut



*Banned Items:*
Deuplicate Items(no two pokemon may have the same item)
Soul Dew
Adamant Orb
Lustrous Orb

*Banned Moves:*
Double Team
Minimize
OHKO

if found to brake any of these rules u will be disqualified from the tournament


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

Ok, for backups I might need to recolor the name boxes.

Whats your favourite color.

Will get to work on Block B now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

Countach said:


> here's my idea on what the rules should be
> 
> *Banned Pokemon:*
> Arceus
> ...



I'll work in the banned moves in the poll. 

Duplicate items, and Soul Dew is already banned, although we haven't discussed the orbs as of yet. 

As for the ban pokemon list it isn't that far off from the original list, but it might be edited before the start of the tourny. 



Silent Storm said:


> Ok, for backups I might need to recolor the name boxes.
> 
> Whats your favourite color.
> 
> Will get to work on Block B now.



My fav color is blue.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

Blue name boxes okay with you.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

^It's perfectly fine with me.


----------



## Aruarian (May 31, 2007)

Don't know if it got passed through, but I'll be selling my NDS and pokemon, so I won't be participating.

For those that are confused, my former screen-name is Shalashaska.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

Ok.



Is this color ok, if it is I will redesign Block A.



> For those that are confused, my former screen-name is Shalashaska.



Ok, I will remove your name from the tree.

Aw man I was looking forward to facing you oh well.


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

have them all be differant colors


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 31, 2007)

Shit, I've hardly played the game in about a month.

I'll have to play it hardcore these next 2 weeks.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

Silent you've spelled my name wrong


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

> have them all be differant colors



Hmm, it could work.



> Kira you've spelled my name wrong



*List updated*


----------



## Aruarian (May 31, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Ok, I will remove your name from the tree.
> 
> Aw man I was looking forward to facing you oh well.



Thanks, and yeah, sorry 'bout that. D/P failed to live upto even half of my expectations. Just found it tedious and dull, guess hoping for a second GSC was too much.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

Lucifer the Light-bearer said:


> Don't know if it got passed through, but I'll be selling my NDS and pokemon, so I won't be participating.
> 
> For those that are confused, my former screen-name is Shalashaska.



No problem. I gave your spot to *Mikuruki*.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

Edit - I will update again.

Edit 2 - 



This okay.


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

kira do u want to battle?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

Countach said:


> kira do u want to battle?



I might be kind rusty since I've been busy the last few weeks working on my pokedex (currently at 420) and mining for fossils since (I just learned about the underground exploration kit last week xDD)

If you don't mind me using a makeshift team then sure.

And the B Bracket looks good.


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

lets go then

i'll be in the lobby


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

This okay.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

Countach said:


> lets go then
> 
> i'll be in the lobby




Okay, I'll be there in a second

@silentstorm: Looking good

I also finished the poll. If there's anything I need to add or edit, please let me know.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

Ok, kewl, I will fix up Block A and finsih the other blocks.


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

This starts June 22nd right?


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

good game kira, i thought u were going to swich out blaze XD

and sasu can u trade now?


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

Yes I can and HAS THE TOURNAMENT STARTED!!!?!?! 
*Gets right on his team*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

Countach said:


> good game kira, i thought u were going to swich out blaze XD
> 
> and sasu can u trade now?



After my blastoise was taken out, I ran out of viable options to take on Latios.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

Without further ado, here is the tourny tree blocks.









Is it okay.

Sadly, I can't use my Latios and Latias because they are both shiny.


----------



## Masaki (May 31, 2007)

Ok, here's the problem:  I can connect with _very_ few people.  Of all the people I've attempted it with, I only succeeded with a few of them.

Should I just not participate?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

Well, see how it goes, if you can connect during the tourny, great.

But if you can't .


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Ok, here's the problem:  I can connect with _very_ few people.  Of all the people I've attempted it with, I only succeeded with a few of them.
> 
> Should I just not participate?



well, you're on the waiting list, so it's kind of a moot point, but if you feel you can try to battle, then I'd wait and see until a spot opens up.

@silentstorm: the brackets look good.


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

is the battles lv 50s or 100s


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

> @silentstorm: the brackets look good.



Thanks .

Want me to add somthing in the background to make it look cooler. Just to fill the white area.



> is the battles lv 50s or 100s



It depends, but with Wi-Fi, you can set it to level 50 or 100 automatically.


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

yea i know about that but in the tournement will we be playing will 50s or 100s


----------



## 2Shea (May 31, 2007)

I believe it's 100s.

Also, I'm pretty pleased w/ my place on the bracket xD


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

So Serpentious, looks like it's me and you. I was hoping to go up agains some noob.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

I am up against some guy I have never heard of.

I might win, but I might not =/.

My goal is to get to Dynamic Dragon so I can exact vengence from last time .


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

Sasugay i am a noob to D/P, i have played and owned every pokemon game i just got my diamond yesterday so u probley will win


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 31, 2007)

Kira and Tenshi in my bracket and Mystictrunks my first opponent, this is interesting.  I'm just glad Dynamic Dragon isn't in my bracket XD.


----------



## Takuza (May 31, 2007)

ah, shi*, I could be agaisnt kira in the second round ;_;
oh well, I should be happy that I got in at all xD


----------



## Rainstorm (May 31, 2007)

The matchups sound interesting. Time to get my All-star team together.


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

you won the internets


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

Nice reps


----------



## slimscane (May 31, 2007)

Oh _crap_, I really, *really* need to start grinding, I haven't played in weeks :S


----------



## 2Shea (May 31, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Awesome bracket.
> 
> Although it needs to be edited slightly since someone has already dropped out.


Ty  

Ahh yeah sorry, well here I added him in:

Bracket


----------



## slimscane (May 31, 2007)

Okay, so I have until the 22nd to get my party ready :S What level should they be at? I wish I hadn't stopped playing 

(I'm still really excited about this though =D)


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

I had one poke ready, atleast I thought. I have to make 7 pokes. In case they ban Double Team or no. If not I'm oing ultimate double team team. If not then I got to restart with my entire team. I messed up on all of them.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 31, 2007)

Man I'm the same block as Kitsune. I can't battle her. She's like given me so many stuff... hahah.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Ty
> 
> Ahh yeah sorry, well here I added him in:
> 
> Bracket



*updates front page with new bracket*


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 31, 2007)

Kira, sorry if someone asked that question, but what happens if someone from the 64 players who take place in this tournament show up, what'll happen?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 31, 2007)

Are we doing best 2 out of 3?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 31, 2007)

I like how these matches can go either way....

I'm looking forward to it~ I wish I knew the person I am battling against first though..


----------



## 2Shea (May 31, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Kira, sorry if someone asked that question, but what happens if someone from the 64 players who take place in this tournament show up, what'll happen?



They get disqualified, or replaced by someone if there is enough time.

At least thats what I got from it, Kira can correct me if I'm wrong.



Duy Nguyen said:


> Are we doing best 2 out of 3?



Nope, single elimination.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 31, 2007)

^Awww man, that's iffy, but oh wells.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2007)

2Shea said:


> They get disqualified, or replaced by someone if there is enough time.
> 
> At least thats what I got from it, Kira can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> ...



You're correct on both counts


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 1, 2007)

because some people don't even friend codes.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 1, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Man I'm the same block as Kitsune. I can't battle her. She's like given me so many stuff... hahah.



Don't worry.  I'll make sure of that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> because some people don't even friend codes.



Not everyone's friend codes were posted on the front page, but that doesn't mean they don't have friend codes. You'll have to contact them via PM to obtain it. In fact some asked me not to post their friend code because for some reason they don't want it too public


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

Is there anymore spaces cos ppl i kno want to join , and some ppl might drop out


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> Is there anymore spaces cos ppl i kno want to join , and some ppl might drop out



It's definitely possible. I know one person who might drop out and another who wants to participate. 

So, please give me as many names as possible and I'll add them to the waiting list.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks  u get reps


----------



## Dotaitos16z (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey, I'm new here (the guy directly above me suggested it when we just battled), but I'm really good at battling. Could I join your torney? If a slot opens up?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2007)

Dotaitos16z said:


> Hey, I'm new here (the guy directly above me suggested it when we just battled), but I'm really good at battling. Could I join your torney? If a slot opens up?



I can put you on the waiting list if you want (2nd slot)

There should be a position or two opening up, due to people's schedules not allowing them to participate.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 1, 2007)

Darn it my DS cant seem to connect to Nintendo WiFi. If I can Ill join the next one if there is.


----------



## Dotaitos16z (Jun 1, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I can put you on the waiting list if you want (2nd slot)
> 
> There should be a position or two opening up, due to people's schedules not allowing them to participate.



Thanks! pm me if the slot opens up for me. 
*BTW:* when _exactly_ is this tournament?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 1, 2007)

Dotaitos16z said:


> Thanks! pm me if the slot opens up for me.
> *BTW:* when _exactly_ is this tournament?



It begins on June 22nd. Please check the First page or the bracket for the date of each round.
(the bracket can be found in my sig)


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, I did some analyzing and I found some picture errors in my tourney tree.

How does this look.









With this, I think it is more readable. But the tournament bracket is ok.

Or does the logo one look better.



If you want, I can post my version of the tree as a update tree so people will find it easier to find out who they will face next.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 1, 2007)

Actually I thought something. In case that it's hard to schedule a duel with someone I have (having to work and all) and Kira said that you have to do that in the next 48 hours. I have no problem with that, it's just that because every phase of the tournament is separated by a single day, it's going to postpone. Why not divide the phases by two days and not one? I mean I just wanted to understand.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 1, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Actually I thought something. In case that it's hard to schedule a duel with someone I have (having to work and all) and Kira said that you have to do that in the next 48 hours. I have no problem with that, it's just that because every phase of the tournament is separated by a single day, it's going to postpone. Why not divide the phases by two days and not one? I mean I just wanted to understand.



Well its just that one battle takes what... 10-15 mins? Depending on the skill of the trainers and such. So it shouldn't be too big of a problem for people to take that little amount of time out of their day for 6 days. It will make the tournament move much quicker, and make it so we can move on, get our E4 and start planning for the next tournament


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 1, 2007)

ok. just don't blame me if I work every day XD.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 1, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> ok. just don't blame me if I work every day XD.



Haha well thats something you will have to take up with your opponents, or consider withdrawing from the tournament if you don't believe you will be able to schedule times.

After all, the battles can be done any time at all during that day, you just have to come to a compromise w/ whomever you are battling.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Actually I thought something. In case that it's hard to schedule a duel with someone I have (having to work and all) and Kira said that you have to do that in the next 48 hours. I have no problem with that, it's just that because every phase of the tournament is separated by a single day, it's going to postpone. Why not divide the phases by two days and not one? I mean I just wanted to understand.



Spacing out the tournament will ensure that quite a few people will have to drop out (after June people are going to be gone for chunks at a time) It's essentially a lose-lose situation no matter how you look at it. Because the longer the the tournament the greater chance that people will have to miss a round or two. It's kinda sad, because either way people will miss out.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 1, 2007)

Well said, Kira. Oh well I just hope I can stretch my schedule


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

Man it's going to be hard to schedual a time with people in the USA (i live in aus) but oh well you win some you lose some


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Is aus nice anyways, I might move there.

Damn, if I win my first matach I am up against DD.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

If I win I'm up against Mecha. Mainly because I know Mecha is winning his round.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Is aus nice anyways, I might move there.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

> Yes... every day is sunny and the days it rains... it really does chuck down... i came from england too... and what in England you call bucketing over here we call light



Thought so, do they speak english.

England has gotten really bad now, with the dirty streets, dirty houses and gangstas.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Thought so, do they speak english.
> 
> England has gotten really bad now, with the dirty streets, dirty houses and gangstas.



Yes they speak english... i can imagine... i lived in the country (the small amount that england has)


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok kewl, I might move now.

Anyways, I am trading with you now after I trade with Shinji.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Ok kewl, I might move now.
> 
> Anyways, I am trading with you now after I trade with Shinji.



K cool... Englands now a mini america


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a question. Is there a limit of how many pokemon can carry the same item?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes, no duplicate items allowed.


----------



## JamalN (Jun 2, 2007)

lol pokemon forum XD


----------



## eerie (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm really interested in getting into all this, so just need to know:
What all do I need to get to be able to participate and play online with people?
1. DS
2. Pearl or Diamond
coords? programs? I haven't really read up about this at all so I thought I'd ask my fellow NF'ers


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

eerie said:


> I'm really interested in getting into all this, so just need to know:
> What all do I need to get to be able to participate and play online with people?
> 1. DS
> 2. Pearl or Diamond
> coords? programs? I haven't really read up about this at all so I thought I'd ask my fellow NF'ers



You need a DS ofcourse, Diamond or Pearl. And thats it. To battle online all you need is a wireless internet connection. If your router isn't wireless, you can pick up the Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Adaptor which will allow you to get online, it's only $30.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 3, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Yes, no duplicate items allowed.



Great :|. Now I need to find every "significant" item I can think of.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 3, 2007)

if you guys still have this going on a couple month's from now, I will be very active in this. Why a couple of month's ? Well, I only got my Ds and Pokemon Diamond 3 days ago, and I'm not going to beat it for awhile, much less be able to scrunge together a good team.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 3, 2007)

^I'm sure it'll be going on for a *long* time.


----------



## Tenrow (Jun 3, 2007)

Here's an issue that I want to discuss, what about lax incense? Sand Veil seems plausible seeing as it's an effect and that the only one who would be able to use it successfully is Garchomp, but lax incense seems almost as cheap as double team.


----------



## Homura (Jun 3, 2007)

Kira change my name from Kuchiki Rukia to Karin in the tourny list to help prevent confusion.


----------



## Allen89 (Jun 3, 2007)

Gonna be a sweet tournament, I might join the next one.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 3, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> Here's an issue that I want to discuss, what about lax incense? Sand Veil seems plausible seeing as it's an effect and that the only one who would be able to use it successfully is Garchomp, but lax incense seems almost as cheap as double team.



Lax Incense just lowers the chance of critical hits, not regular hits.



Karin said:


> Kira change my name from Kuchiki Rukia to Karin in the tourny list to help prevent confusion.



I'll change your name on the bracket for ya  

But you'll have to wait for Kira to change it in the actual list 

Edit:
UPDATED BRACKET


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2007)

Edited the front page with the name change as well as the Updated Bracket


----------



## Kagemizu (Jun 3, 2007)

so is this the official brackets?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2007)

Kagemizu said:


> so is this the official brackets?



Yeah, it's the official bracket, although it's subject to change if someone drops out before hand. Then someone from the waiting list will be bumped up to the "now" vacant spot.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 3, 2007)

if it is alright with you kira, could you use my tournament tree as a match update tree so people will know who they are fighting next.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> if it is alright with you kira, could you use my tournament tree as a match update tree so people will know who they are fighting next.



Yeah, I could do that. Could you resend me the links to each bracket you made? 
I'll use 2shea's large bracket for the overall tournament view and yours for round by round results. That's not saying the large bracket won't be updated as well, but the individual brackets will help those participants focus on their own section for the time being.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 3, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yeah, I could do that. Could you resend me the links to each bracket you made?
> I'll use 2shea's large bracket for the overall tournament view and yours for round by round results. That's not saying the large bracket won't be updated as well, but the individual brackets will help those participants focus on their own section for the time being.



Yeah that sounds like a good idea.

Oh yeah btw, any luck on maybe getting us a Pokemon sub-section? It would really be nice.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 3, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yeah, I could do that. Could you resend me the links to each bracket you made?
> I'll use 2shea's large bracket for the overall tournament view and yours for round by round results. That's not saying the large bracket won't be updated as well, but the individual brackets will help those participants focus on their own section for the time being.



Ok, thanks.

I ahve to finish the name update first, give me a sec.

Edit - Ok, I edited a bit more so each bracket would look like a 16 man tournament, and the champion of that tournament becomes a E4 member.

Credits to 2Shea for the Wi-Fi logo and tournament logo.


*Spoiler*: _Block A_


----------



## Dotaitos16z (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey, umm... Why isn't my username on the waiting list on the first page? I asked a while back and I just don't see my name on the list.
Hey! Could I battle someone for their position? (either in the tourney or the waiting list)


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Dotaitos16z said:


> Hey! Could I battle someone for their position? (either in the tourney or the waiting list)



Why would someone do this? What's in it for them if they beat you? It doesn't make much sense to me .


----------



## Dotaitos16z (Jun 3, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Why would someone do this? What's in it for them if they beat you? It doesn't make much sense to me .



I could give them something like a rare bone or a fossil or something if they win. They could ask for something.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Ok, thanks.
> 
> I ahve to finish the name update first, give me a sec.
> 
> ...




Okay, I saved all of the brackets and I'll put them up on the first page as soon as my internet stops acting up on me >_<



Dotaitos16z said:


> Hey, umm... Why isn't my username on the waiting list on the first page? I asked a while back and I just don't see my name on the list.
> Hey! Could I battle someone for their position? (either in the tourney or the waiting list)



Hmmh...sorry I didn't remember you posting your intention to join. Well, you are on the waiting list in position #3. There are only 2 people ahead of you and I believe their might be a few people who will bow out before the start of the tourny, so there's still hope. 


*Remember people, if your slated to participate and feel you can't make it, just let me know because I have people on the waiting list who would love to be in the tournament. *


----------



## slimscane (Jun 3, 2007)

It is going to be tight for me, but I really want to try and make it. As of a month ago I am working 40 hour weeks for the first time (well, plus and hour for lunch and and hour and a half for round trip) so it is really hard for me to find time to play, and I am way way behind. If I come to the conclusion that there is no way I can be ready by the 22nd I'll let you all know immediately, but I will make me very sad if I have to.

Exactly what level should my 'mons be at for the tournament?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2007)

slimscane said:


> It is going to be tight for me, but I really want to try and make it. As of a month ago I am working 40 hour weeks for the first time (well, plus and hour for lunch and and hour and a half for round trip) so it is really hard for me to find time to play, and I am way way behind. If I come to the conclusion that there is no way I can be ready by the 22nd I'll let you all know immediately, but I will make me very sad if I have to.
> 
> Exactly what level should my 'mons be at for the tournament?



The tourny level is set at 100. They can be auto-leveled so it shouldn't be a problem. I'd focus more on EV training and making sure your pokemon have the move sets you want.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 4, 2007)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN...

i think i'll get either killed by Dynamic Dragon in the first round or die on the next... -/___\-...


----------



## Allen89 (Jun 4, 2007)

EV training is a pain in the butt. Do you guys also have pokemon with insane IV points? OR do you not go through that rather anouying process.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 4, 2007)

Allen89 said:


> EV training is a pain in the butt. Do you guys also have pokemon with insane IV points? OR do you not go through that rather anouying process.



getting good iv's is a pain... but it really pays off >D... i took one day to breed and another to train ev's and levels XD lol... lots of work *sigh*...


----------



## Magic (Jun 4, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> getting good iv's is a pain... but it really pays off >D... i took one day to breed and another to train ev's and levels XD lol... lots of work *sigh*...



lol did u breed good pokemon...?
Lmao is the tournament started yet or what who the hella is gur-kun?
mmmmmmm........FTW with my 340 attack DD Dragonite XD
can someone pm/tell me here, when we have to battle ?


----------



## Rainstorm (Jun 4, 2007)

Allen89 said:


> EV training is a pain in the butt. Do you guys also have pokemon with insane IV points? OR do you not go through that rather anouying process.



Getting a good amount of IVs is too much of a pain. I tend to not look at it. I'm more into perfect natures, movesets, and EVs. But IVs help a lot though. It's just something I don't like to bother with. Lol.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't know if this question was brought up, but what happens if one of the player disconnects during play?

Would it be a rematch, because what if Player A was totally decimating Player B and at that point Player B would have no chance in making a comeback. That would not be fair for Player A to work all that hard just to go again.


----------



## Countach (Jun 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I don't know if this question was brought up, but what happens if one of the player disconnects during play?
> 
> Would it be a rematch, because what if Player A was totally decimating Player B and at that point Player B would have no chance in making a comeback. That would not be fair for Player A to work all that hard just to go again.



the biggest problem is one persons word against the other, because noone else sees the games


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 4, 2007)

^That's the thing, if a disconnection were to occur what would happen?

I think we need to designate judges for this tourney in which everyone needs to listen to. If a dc were to occur both players needs to post up the status of all of their Pokemon at the time of the dc. The judges will then decide if we should choose a victor or a rematch. 

Because seriously...if Player A has 5 Pokemons still alive and Player B only has one left with 50% life and paralyzed, you swear Player B is going to win.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 4, 2007)

...
what is IV?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 4, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> ...
> what is IV?



Individual Values. Its what makes every Pokemon different, but it's also what effects your stats more than anything, over EVs and Nature etc.



Read that.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 4, 2007)

Well I just learned I leave for Florida on the 23rd, but that isn't gonna stop me participating.  I will try and find a Hot Spot, but if not I will probably get disqualified


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I don't know if this question was brought up, but what happens if one of the player disconnects during play?
> 
> Would it be a rematch, because what if Player A was totally decimating Player B and at that point Player B would have no chance in making a comeback. That would not be fair for Player A to work all that hard just to go again.



It wouldn't be but it also wouldn't be fair to blame the other person if the disconnect wasn't there fault as well. 
For example, I was battling a person and he had the upper hand in the battle but there was a disconnect. My connection (At least I felt it was ) was in perfect working condition so there was a good chance the problem was on his side. The thing is trying to determine on which side the disconnect problem lied on. 

Now, in order for a judge to be designated, you hope that both participants were keeping track of their battle up to the point of disconnect and that they both decide to be truthful in their statements, because once again it would come down to someone's word versus someone else's word. Because once again we have no idea which side the disconnect took place, so it would be tough to assume which one had the advantage if one side wasn't entirely truthful on the account of the match.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 5, 2007)

^So do we implement the judge thing and have people pay attention to their status during play or will all DCs result in a rematch?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 5, 2007)

I would say rematch w/ conditions.

Same pokemon in the same order, w/ the same items etc. If they change, they automatically lose.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm leaning towards a rematch with conditions. It shouldn't be that difficult to have a rematch under the same conditions, unless the person purposely goes back to rearrange their team and that will result in a disqualification. 

It takes the burden of having to remember the status of their team right before disconnection. And all they have to do is go right back to battle with their opponent without making any alterations to their team.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

I think it should be 2/3 to win...that eliminates the touble of rematches, and it's more balanced.

The first battle is fair on both sides, the second is also fair since both teams know each other's steams, and the third could break the tie.

It eliminates the luck factor as well...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 6, 2007)

^Exactly!!!

Pokemon at times can be a VERY random game like those random freezes and lucky critical hits. Best 2/3 would be a great addition to the rules, and allow players to rearrange their team accordingly after a loss. You can't do so however if you won that round.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Exactly!!!
> 
> Pokemon at times can be a VERY random game like those random freezes and lucky critical hits. Best 2/3 would be a great addition to the rules, and allow players to rearrange their team accordingly after a loss. You can't do so however if you won that round.



I agree to the most part. Although having the winner not be able to rearrange his team would be a huge drawback because it would almost force him to make a switch if the opponent sends out something that can totally counter his first poke and that could result in a loss ultimately. Imo either allow both players to rearrange their teams or neither of em.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm still for single elimination.

Pokemon is a game of luck and chance, if you go and let the people re-arrange their teams and such to make it so they can counter better, that just takes alot of the fun out of it in my opinion.


----------



## Serp (Jun 6, 2007)

So what exactly is the planned with disconnections


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> So what exactly is the planned with disconnections



Either rematch or the person who disconnected auto-losses. I'm not sure there has been a clear choice between the two.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jun 6, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Either rematch or the person who disconnected auto-losses. I'm not sure there has been a clear choice between the two.



Well that would suck, since my router randomly drops my connection. 

Offtopic, but which one of the 1st gen pokemon should I bring to the move tutor to learn frenzy plant, hydro cannon, or burn blast? Dose it even matter which I go teach?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 6, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I'm still for single elimination.
> 
> Pokemon is a game of luck and chance, if you go and let the people re-arrange their teams and such to make it so they can counter better, that just takes alot of the fun out of it in my opinion.



The game should not be a game of full luck, this is why people ban OHKO moves and Double Team/Minimize. Having those kind of moves turn the game into a game of luck and chance. Pokemon is all about learning how to fight using favorable matchups, EVs, attack sets, and good switches. 

Also about the switching and rearranging teams thing. I'm use to that kind of setup because I've been playing Street Fighter for a while now. Tournaments usually allow the loser to switch sides and characters if they wish. If the winner won the first round and the loser counterpicks next round and wins, the score would now be 1 to 1. So now the loser gets to rearrange his team and counterpick the other guy and may or may not tilt his chance to win. So still the first match would mean almost everything, and the chance of getting counterpicked severely in this tournament is kinda shaky because not everyone here is super hardcore into training loads and loads of beefed up Pokemon that counter certain things in certain situation.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> Well that would suck, since my router randomly drops my connection.
> 
> Offtopic, but which one of the 1st gen pokemon should I bring to the move tutor to learn frenzy plant, hydro cannon, or burn blast? Dose it even matter which I go teach?



Well...if you were losing when you disconnected you sorta deserve to lose...and a rematch would benefit the losing party so the rules are to prevent people from  making the game disconnect themselves if they're losing .

And only starters can learn the elemental hyper beams...although none of em should....


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm worried cuz I might not be there everyday. I go to my dad's house sometimes. He don't have Wi-Fi. If I'm there but I gain contact sayt like at 5 PM that day, am I still elligable (crappy spelling)? What if they PM me when I'm not there  and when I get back they're not there for the whole day...what'd happen then?


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2007)

yea, bought  a DS for 10$  
i paid 6 up front my friend gives me it tmmrw 
my friend code is going to change due to this what do i do?


----------



## Ha-ri (Jun 7, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well...if you were losing when you disconnected you sorta deserve to lose...and a rematch would benefit the losing party so the rules are to prevent people from  making the game disconnect themselves if they're losing .
> 
> And only starters can learn the elemental hyper beams...although none of em should....



Yeah I know, by 1st Gen I meant Charizard, Blastoise, and Venasaur. Anyways dose anyone breed or have any extra Elekids or Electabuzzs?


----------



## Dotaitos16z (Jun 8, 2007)

I have an elekid. I even have an electrizer. but I only have 1 electrizer so It will cost you for the electrizer.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jun 8, 2007)

Dotaitos16z said:


> I have an elekid. I even have an electrizer. but I only have 1 electrizer so It will cost you for the electrizer.



Do you need any starters, besides that I don't have much to offer besides a craindose.

EDIT: I forgot to post my code 

My Code: 1375 3660 8100


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jun 9, 2007)

Question. How can i register your friend codes. please pm me


----------



## Countach (Jun 9, 2007)

Pokemon Rules
No two pokemon on the same team be of the same species
Banned Pokemon
Mewtwo
Wobbafett
Ho-Oh
Lugia
Dialga
Palkia
Giranta
Groundon
Kyogre
Rayquaza
Darkai
Wynaut
Regigigas
deoxys
arceus

Item Rules
No two pokemon on the same team may hold the same item
Banned Items
Soul Dew

Move Rules
No pokemon may have the following moves learned
Double Team
Minimize
OHKO

Match Rules
All matches will consist of two things
Maximum of six pokemon
All pokemon must be Level 100

Each match will be single elemination

if the match gets interrupted by an the opponent by a run and the oppenent is winning the game will be reset, if the oppenent is lossing he/she will forfit

if a match gets interuped by a connection error the game will be reset unless these conditions are met
one player has atlest a four pokemon advantage
one player was about to win 

if ether condition is met the player who met these conditions wins

If any player brakes any pokemon, Item, or move rule, it results in an automatic loss


----------



## Jazz (Jun 9, 2007)

What does Soul Dew do?


----------



## Patience (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice Brackets 

So, wait, your team must all be 100? I thought it was 50 or 100......


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 10, 2007)

So if u have one more and they have 2 more they win if there's a connection error? I could be wrong but if I'm correct then that's stupid. I save my best for last who could get rid of a whole team if used right. All they have to do is get down 5 and then disconnect the modom. That;s not fair because I was about to pull out my secret weapon. I think if it's connection error, u restart. Althougif yer losing u could disconnect it....THIS IS SOOOO STUPID!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2007)

Just a minor update. Sho Nuff has been replaced by Hero's Card due to inactivity. It really worries me when a member hasn't been seen on the forums in over two months. I'll look at the most recent posts sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jun 10, 2007)

No two pokemon on the same team be of the same species.

What do you mean by that.


----------



## Countach (Jun 10, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> So if u have one more and they have 2 more they win if there's a connection error? I could be wrong but if I'm correct then that's stupid. I save my best for last who could get rid of a whole team if used right. All they have to do is get down 5 and then disconnect the modom. That;s not fair because I was about to pull out my secret weapon. I think if it's connection error, u restart. Althougif yer losing u could disconnect it....THIS IS SOOOO STUPID!!!



well first of i doubt people will be so evil, that they will try to take advantage of the restart rules.

second if a person is up by 4 pokemon that means its 5 on 1, or 6 on 2 and if this is the case the chances for the person whos down to win are not good. and odds are they also still have their secret weapon.

the restart rules should be inplace to protect the people who are winning, not for them to take advantage of

if their needs to be a thrid party that needs to be informed anout the situiation they can be informed. so they would be told the remaining pokemon and make a disition who would of won, like a judge


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

can I ask what level we will be battling my sisters just deleted my file and now I have to start over


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 11, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> No two pokemon on the same team be of the same species.
> 
> What do you mean by that.




I'm a perfect example for this...

i can't use my two golducks or my two persians at the same time... or my three tyranitars XD...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

u need to change my code I had to start a new game its in my sig


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 12, 2007)

Well as ticked off as I am to have to say this, but I am gonna have to withdraw my name from the tournament.  I will not be around for the event since I will be on vacation with my family in Florida and the Time Share we are staying at doesn't have wireless so this is a no go for me...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

also some more questions when we get to the elite 4 will we have to choose 1 type of pokemon and also durning the tourny will we be able to swith pokemon during rounds?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 12, 2007)

Can I join the tourny, or is it too late?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

J you can enter the "waiting list" and when more people withdraw you can take their spots


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Well as ticked off as I am to have to say this, but I am gonna have to withdraw my name from the tournament.  I will not be around for the event since I will be on vacation with my family in Florida and the Time Share we are staying at doesn't have wireless so this is a no go for me...


That's harsh but things happen. I'll update the bracket sometime tonight.

*bumps Dotaitos16z (3823 5022 2410) fromt the waiting list to the tourny list*



basye said:


> also some more questions when we get to the elite 4 will we have to choose 1 type of pokemon and also durning the tourny will we be able to swith pokemon during rounds?



No, you can use any pokemon not on the ban list.

And you can switch your lineup after each round.



J said:


> Can I join the tourny, or is it too late?



I'll add you to the waiting list at #1.

I'll PM Takuza tonight and if he can't partcipate then I'll bump up the next person and so on.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok, I'm not sure if this has been discussed, but I really think we should impose another rule on the tournament:
*
I think people should only be allowed to compete in the tournament with the same six Pokemon throughout. *

I figured if we let people change their Pokemon between matches, unfair counter strategy could ensure. 

For example, let's say someone's preparing to fight someone in the third round of the tournament. That person could always PM the two people his next opponent defeated and find out the strategy of his opponent and construct a new team around it (of course, with one day intervals, it's unlikely an entire new team could be constructed...but sometimes it may only take 1 Pokemon change to entirely fuck up an opponent). 

Now, of course, this shit could still happen even if we all keep the same Pokemon throughout, but if people can't change their Pokemon it might be impossible to prepare against the opponent anyway.

Of course, we should all agree to NEVER indulging an opponent's Pokemon to ANYONE else out of spite or anything. I mean, it's just the honorable thing to do, right? Who wants to win if they had to be deceptive the entire way through? But I think imposing this rule will only help to guarantee this type of unfair play doesn't happen.

And well, there's also the dorky Poke geek argument: 

Isn't it more honorable and respectable if you win with your initial chosen six?

Discuss.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Ok, I'm not sure if this has been discussed, but I really think we should impose another rule on the tournament:
> *
> I think people should only be allowed to compete in the tournament with the same six Pokemon throughout. *
> 
> ...



This is already decided against. We can change the teams.

Here [Kuro-Hana] Kenichi - 27


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Ok, I'm not sure if this has been discussed, but I really think we should impose another rule on the tournament:
> *
> I think people should only be allowed to compete in the tournament with the same six Pokemon throughout. *
> 
> ...



I like the ability to switch up my pokemon after each round. It would seem wrong for me to train 12-13 decent pokemon only being limited to 6. Plus, it offers a bit of versatility and actual game planning because no two fights will exactly be the same. Especially since a great deal of us have battled each other in unofficial matches and have a sense of their strategies and line-ups. 

Even Satoshi was allowed to switch up his team each round in most of his tourny's xDD It's also the reason why I hated the Hoenn season, since he only used his Hoenn pokemon. 

well, enough about some anime, but seriously it keeps people guessing and offers a little bit of luck along with strategy to win a round.



Dreikoo said:


> This is already decided against. We can change the teams.
> 
> Here [Kuro-Hana] Kenichi - 27



Lawl...I forgot about that post.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 13, 2007)

Pretty valid argument.

Can't say I completely like it but I could definitely see how some people would like the freedom for creativity and fixing their problems.


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok that we can change...Oh well...ill be using the same 1 balanced team
Has the tourney started pm someone.....i may have to drop off since i can go wifi starting tmmrw


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 13, 2007)

Joinage meow 
463958069463


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 13, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Joinage meow
> 463958069463


there is already to many people ull be put on the waiting list 

*also I need my new code in there*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Joinage meow
> 463958069463



I added you to the waiting list at position #2. 

Everyone else below were listed as "maybe"


----------



## Deepthought002 (Jun 13, 2007)

Dotaitos16z referred me to this tourney. I'm not from these forums (I've never seen Naruto) but he suggested I put myself on the waiting list. So that's what I'm doing. 
*Signs up*
My name is "Sir" and my FC is 4639 5432 9621.


----------



## Deepthought002 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm sorry, I'm sorry! I knew that saying that might be a bad move.
I think I haven't watched Naruto for the same reason I don't play WoW or haven't tried a cigarette-- I'm afraid I might get hooked and lose my life to it. I've seen it happen before! I heard it was addicting.

On topic, is this a long waiting list?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2007)

Deepthought002 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm sorry! I knew that saying that might be a bad move.
> I think I haven't watched Naruto for the same reason I don't play WoW or haven't tried a cigarette-- I'm afraid I might get hooked and lose my life to it. I've seen it happen before! I heard it was addicting.
> 
> On topic, is this a long waiting list?




No, you're in position #3.

And there's plenty of members here who don't watch naruto anymore or just read the manga. It's not really a big deal.


----------



## Dotaitos16z (Jun 13, 2007)

It's about as addicting as pokemon. (To me anyways)

(Back on topic) You have 2 people in front of you. Check the first page of this thread


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 13, 2007)

A little sorta off topic for now, has the latest movie been subbed yet?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm going to have to pull out of the tourny. i'm going on holiday for the 1st 3 rounds...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2007)

death-child said:


> I'm going to have to pull out of the tourny. i'm going on holiday for the 1st 3 rounds...



Sorry to hear that. 


**J* will be moved up to the tournament slot*


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 14, 2007)

damn.. i need two more pokemon at competitive level... and only a week is left!...

mmmm...

*thinks really hard hoping his alfa waves disturb somehow Dynamic Dragon's mind*

brain...cells...overheating...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 15, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> damn.. i need two more pokemon at competitive level... and only a week is left!...
> 
> mmmm...
> 
> ...


Doesn't your pokemon automatically get set to level 50 or 100 if you choose level 50, or 100 battle?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 15, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Doesn't your pokemon automatically get set to level 50 or 100 if you choose level 50, or 100 battle?



He means it as in EV and IV lvl not actual lvl.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh Crap 

I've been goofing off with training my team


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 15, 2007)

Why the hell is it that the B block has to have a potential Tourney winner in every slot....
How were the blocks and trainers selected again?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 15, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Why the hell is it that the B block has to have a potential Tourney winner in every slot....
> How were the blocks and trainers selected again?



Kira drew em randomly. And yeah if i clear my bracket i'll be very happy


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 15, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Why the hell is it that the B block has to have a potential Tourney winner in every slot....
> How were the blocks and trainers selected again?



Huh, I thought Block D had that.

Our names was writen on paper and was selected at randomn or so they say


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 15, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Huh, I thought Block D had that.
> 
> Our names was writen on paper and was selected at randomn or so they say



Nah block D imo will surely be cleared by DD...and easily too. 

B is where the early finals will take place imo.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 15, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> He means it as in EV and IV lvl not actual lvl.



i meant OU pokemon lol...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Why the hell is it that the B block has to have a potential Tourney winner in every slot....
> How were the blocks and trainers selected again?



Check the second post of the thread. It lists and describes the entire process and the drawings results in txt format.

It was a double random drawing.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 15, 2007)

ARGH!
LOL @ Block D.
Block B is easily the toughest.Winning your opening round would be an accomplishment in it's self.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 15, 2007)

im in D block


----------



## Rainstorm (Jun 15, 2007)

I am deciding to withdraw from this tournament. Please take me off the roster. No reason in particular.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> I am deciding to withdraw from this tournament. Please take me off the roster. No reason in particular.



Sure thing.

*ReikaiDemon has been bumped up from the waiting list*


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 15, 2007)

Should I update the Update tree aswell.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Should I update the Update tree aswell.



Yes. I updated the bracket 2-4 times within the last week. So, check the front page (Tourny bracket) to see all the changes made thus far.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 16, 2007)

Where can I find out what moves are banned, and be given reasons why?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 16, 2007)

All OHKO moves are banned cause they are OHKO moves when used right, its very unfair.

All Minimize/double team type moves are banned cause they can easily be used over and over again giving an unfair advantage, by this I mean when I use double team over and over again, it will make it impossible for he opponent to hit my pokemon.

Basically, using double team first is enough for somone like me to gain an unfair advantage too quickly.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 16, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Here is the full post by Pinion on SRK explaining the bs of Double Team. It would be nice if the people who is running this tournament take a read onto this, it's pretty good stuff even though it's hella long.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Reason why DT/minimize should be banned.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 17, 2007)

My WiFi USB thing broke, I don't think I can still participate, if any of you know a way  I can still join in, then please feel free to tell me, but otherwise I can't battle.  So you might want to put me on the waiting list.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> My WiFi USB thing broke, I don't think I can still participate, if any of you know a way  I can still join in, then please feel free to tell me, but otherwise I can't battle.  So you might want to put me on the waiting list.



Buy another one or a wirless router.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

lol I'm in like the worst bracket ever.

Duy, Kira, Dreikoo, Skeets...fucking a.

And considering I've never even had a battle...haha, oh wow this will be a doozie. >_>


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2007)

Exactly.Just winning your Opening round is a goal in it's self.
Where as other blocks have people who might not even show up...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Question. What about semi legendaries? The main page says its "debatable"...and I'm planning on using at least 1 semi legendary. Has it been discussed before and decided or is this the first anyone asked?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 17, 2007)

Semi legendarys might be allowed, I don't know though, but seeing as they are on par with noraml pokemon, I don't see why they should be banned.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 17, 2007)

Well as far as I know our banned Pokemon list (which can be found quite easily) is all thats banned, and thats not going to change unless some big uproar happens in the metagame and we have to. As of now we play w/ the common competitive rules on that matter, and I see no reason that it should change.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

So basically what that means is that I can use semi-legendaries? 
Dont worry they arent in the banned list.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 17, 2007)

Haha yes of course, ANY pokemon that isn't in the banned list is free for use, so by all means go for it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 18, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> lol I'm in like the worst bracket ever.
> 
> Duy, Kira, Dreikoo, Skeets...fucking a.
> 
> And considering I've never even had a battle...haha, oh wow this will be a doozie. >_>



This is why block tournaments and single eliminations tournament fail in terms of player skills winning the tournament. If this ran under double eliminations with best 2/3 for each match the whole tournament would be awesome, oh yea the banning of Lati@s like discussed before in the main DP thread would be great too.

Yea sure it'll take very long, but man oh man it's so worth it to run double eliminations with best 2/3 for each match. Because Pokemon matches are stupid random at times (I really hate the frozen and critical system). Too many random chances and luck that ruins a game of skill, setups, and analysis.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 18, 2007)

wait... wtf am i supposed to do... ?_?

none of my pokemon are 100.  is that auto fail?  don't have the dedication to grind that far.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> wait... wtf am i supposed to do... ?_?



You're my opponent for the first round. What time is good for you?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 18, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> wait... wtf am i supposed to do... ?_?
> 
> none of my pokemon are 100.  is that auto fail?  don't have the dedication to grind that far.



It auto levels to 100 if you chose (which we do) on Wi-Fi


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 18, 2007)

oh alright.  i was hoping that would happen.  doubt i will get far anyways, but what the hell.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Send a PM to Kira, but I guess I should post it here as well. Me and my 1st round opponent (Stumpy) decided that it was most convenient for both of us to have our battle tonight. I won. Hope this is ok.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 18, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> You're my opponent for the first round. What time is good for you?



u think I can spar u for a bit?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> u think I can spar u for a bit?



Sure. Meet me in the lobby.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 18, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Sure. Meet me in the lobby.



sure...just let me teach Inferape some few moves.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

First time battling online, link? BTW, next time, post battle request in the Pokemon Diamond/Pearl thread, not in the Tourney thread.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

....
....
....
is dragon dance even allowed?

Yes...first time....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> ....
> ....
> ....
> is dragon dance even allowed?
> ...



Yeah. Only moves not allowed are OHKO (One Hit Knock Out), Minimize, and Double Team.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> ....
> ....
> ....
> is dragon dance even allowed?
> ...



Course DD is allowed....


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

great...I never gave any my PKMN any boost stats.  Just stragey.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm in D block! Hopefully no one is good there *prays to god* I've been slacking off getting new pokemon and completing my dex over training for this tourney hopefully my pokemon are ready... >.<


----------



## Serp (Jun 19, 2007)

i swear d the hardest block


----------



## foxStick (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm having trouble getting a hold of my opponent to get a time set.  Sent a couple of PMs to no avail.  I think he changed his UN as well, might need to be updated.  If you're reading this, opponent, what times are good for you?

Also, since my friend I'm borrowing the DS from doesn't care if I post it, here's my FC: 2792 7507 8346


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 19, 2007)

Can we NOT ban OHKO moves....they all have 30 accuracy and if it works, then it's equal to a critical hit from a super effective attack....

Double Team and the like never miss, and if you don't have a Pokemon that can succesfully use a non-missing move against it, it's a looong one-sided match...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 19, 2007)

Foresight + 1 OHKO = pure win. 

But yea please ban the doubleteam/ minimize moves.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 19, 2007)

OH-KOs, Double Team/Minimize moves are already banned, it was voted on as you can see at the top, so yeah, Kira already banned them.

The tournament starts in 4 days, nothings gonna get changed now, it would be stupid.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh Shea, Shea, Shea...
Just a few days ago Double Team had more votes than OHKO moves.
I apologize for not checking this thread every day


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 19, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Oh Shea, Shea, Shea...
> Just a few days ago Double Team had more votes than OHKO moves.
> I apologize for not checking this thread every day



I wasn't talking about that, if any of them got alot of votes (as they have) they were going to get banned, it wasn't about which one has the most votes. Only if the "Don't ban any moves" came out on top would there have been question on not to ban them.

Plus by posting here tonight... aren't you gonna look at the poll before you post? Only smart


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 19, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Plus by posting here tonight... aren't you gonna look at the poll before you post? Only smart



I don't understand what you are trying to say there... 
in reference to what?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 19, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I don't understand what you are trying to say there...
> in reference to what?



In reference to you saying that you don't check this thread every day. I meant it for your earlier post tonight. Nothing bad, just figured you saw that they were tied now.


----------



## Fulcata (Jun 19, 2007)

The move-banning was such nonsense.
OH-KOs I can understand, but even those can be prevented.
But Double Team and Minimize? WTF.
Those are both valid status moves, and if you can't counter them, you'rre just a newb. Don't ban something just because you're not good enough to counter.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 19, 2007)

I believe you should invest some time in reading this:



Duy Nguyen said:


> Here is the full post by Pinion on SRK explaining the bs of Double Team. It would be nice if the people who is running this tournament take a read onto this, it's pretty good stuff even though it's hella long.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

> Here is the full post by Pinion on SRK explaining the bs of Double Team. It would be nice if the people who is running this tournament take a read onto this, it's pretty good stuff even though it's hella long.
> 
> Spoiler:
> Sigh, alright let me break this down for you Dios.
> ...



Read and comprehend. Thank you

Edit Dammit Shea beat me to it >.


----------



## Dan (Jun 19, 2007)

Off Subject: Anyone got a good updated option file for Pro Evolution Soccer 6?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

You should make a thread asking about that  Thats just random asking in a pokemon thread xD


----------



## Dan (Jun 19, 2007)

lol i thought it was a bit random. I'll take your advice and make 1 now =]


----------



## Fulcata (Jun 19, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I believe you should invest some time in reading this:



Kk, thanks I wasn't sure why it was banned.
I still don't agree, but it's something everyone will bitch and moan about if I argue about it, so I won't bother.
Can anyone PM me the banned Pokemon list?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 19, 2007)

Look on the first page.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Fulcata. Maybe because you use DT is why you can't agree ^^; Though we understand that some strategy revolves around DT/minimize you also have to understand us too. Imagine a good EVed team being destroyed by this semi good below avg DT team. That isn't fair.


----------



## Fulcata (Jun 19, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Fulcata. Maybe because you use DT is why you can't agree ^^; Though we understand that some strategy revolves around DT/minimize you also have to understand us too. Imagine a good EVed team being destroyed by this semi good below avg DT team. That isn't fair.



I only have one Pokemon that knows DT, a Scyther on my Red version, lol.
Yeah, the move is cheap, but so are a lot of moves.
For pete's sake, just use Snatch whenever you think they'll use it.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Faint Attack, Swift, and all of those 100% hit moves are a bad excuse to not ban DT. Those attacks do shit damage to the beefy DTer, Umbreon would just laugh at you and dust off any damage.
> 
> From there you can already see the brokeness of DT. You are forced to have a Pokemon that can either ensure you a hit or get rid of DT, thus gimping that Pokemon from it's full potential. It is not required to have like a Hazer to get rid of those buffs or Rapid Spinner to get rid of SR and Spikes, but it will be required to get rid of DT.
> 
> ...



Hmmm see still not good.


----------



## Fulcata (Jun 19, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Hmmm see still not good.



I refer you to my previous statement:


Fulcata said:


> I still don't agree, but it's something everyone will bitch and moan about if I argue about it, so I won't bother.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Of course we could talk about it. Absolutely. But I find it hard to believe that theres anything you can say that can defend your statement that DT shouln't be banned


----------



## Amuro (Jun 20, 2007)

i'm going to have to bow out, the touch screen on my DS is broke and i either have to get it fixed somehow or get a new one :/  

i was nearly finished hotel dusk >.<


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow alot of ppl withdrawing ><


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 20, 2007)

Do I need to get together with my first opponent and schedule a battle with them?  Or do you guys set up times for battles?

and If it needs to be known my FC is 4038-2577-0248


----------



## Dotaitos16z (Jun 20, 2007)

Can 1st round battles be held earlier than the 22nd?

Random Edit: I just got a shiny Golem!


----------



## foxStick (Jun 20, 2007)

I still can't get a hold of my opponent.  How much longer should I wait?


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

the tourney hasnt started yet  so wait till it does


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 20, 2007)

foxStick said:


> I still can't get a hold of my opponent.  How much longer should I wait?



I see your opponent posted... not too long ago, I don't see why you are having trouble contacting them.


----------



## foxStick (Jun 21, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I see your opponent posted... not too long ago, I don't see why you are having trouble contacting them.



Neither do I... Oh well, guess I'll just give it more time.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 21, 2007)

Hagi said:


> i'm going to have to bow out, the touch screen on my DS is broke and i either have to get it fixed somehow or get a new one :/
> 
> i was nearly finished hotel dusk >.<



Do you really need the touchscreen to play?

I don't even use the touchscreen at all during battling and rarely during normal gameplay. Okay since a lot of people are pulling out, Dreikoo, Skeets, Tenshi, and some others on Block B follow the same trend all the cool kids are doing it... .


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 21, 2007)

Duy you're cool why dont you... go with the flow


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 21, 2007)

Because Duy convinced me(and I wanna be cool) I don't think I'm gonna compete anymore....


----------



## Dotaitos16z (Jun 21, 2007)

come on! stay in the tourney! It's no fun If lots of people leave!


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol well I'm not sure about the others, but I know Skeets was kidding


----------



## slimscane (Jun 21, 2007)

Why did I have to get paired against the guy who wrote the _guide_ for competitive play in the first round  I'm so unprepared!

But, technically, according to the rules, I could force a delay of match up to a full 48 hours?!


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been wondering, (I can't remember!) can items be used in VS battles?


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 21, 2007)

Okay, just a last-minute question (should have asked weeks ago). So, what is the deal with the levels of the Pokemon again in the battles? :S


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 21, 2007)

GIR-kun said:
			
		

> I've been wondering, (I can't remember!) can items be used in VS battles?



Yes they can  




			
				OniTasku said:
			
		

> Okay, just a last-minute question (should have asked weeks ago). So, what is the deal with the levels of the Pokemon again in the battles? :S



You can use any level, the Wi-Fi system allows automatic level up to 100, which is what we will be using during the tournament.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 21, 2007)

@GIR-kun:Yes,you can use items,but no duplicates.

@OniTasku:When battling over Wi-fi the pokemon's level gets taken to either 50,100 or free(which is it's current level ingame).

Edit:
@2Shea:Boo!


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 21, 2007)

2Shea said:


> You can use any level, the Wi-Fi system allows automatic level up to 100, which is what we will be using during the tournament.



Ah okay. Thanks for explaining that. I really haven't used the Wi-Fi system. >_>


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 21, 2007)

No I was thinking bag items but I just realized that it wouldn't be in the game because then the richest kid wins.


----------



## Dotaitos16z (Jun 22, 2007)

WOOT! The Tourney is about to start!!!


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

In b4 locked


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

The tournament will be officially on in approximately *10 hours* as of this post. That's approximately noon EST time. 

Kira or I will make an entirely new post to announce the tournament start.

Reminders: 

1. Please read the 1st post again, participants. Know which Pokemon are not allowed and know that no two Pokemon in your team can wear the same item.

So no multiple Leftovers. 

2. Please start to PM your opponents. If your opponent does not respond within 24 hours of the tournament start then your opponent is disqualified. Inform your opponent, me, and Kira if there are any unforeseen problems. 

3. PM me or Kira (if he shows) if you have any other questions. 

4. Remember, all matches are to be single elimination. 

5. Don't be a sore loser and divulge a participants Pokemon to their next opponent just because you lost or anything. Even if you're allowed to switch Pokemon between your matches...talk about pathetic and cowardly if you do.

6. Have fun! It's just Pogeymans! Not _too_ serious business, m'kay?


----------

